# 5 agosto



## Old fiorella99 (5 Agosto 2008)

un anno fa io e mio marito sistemavamo il garage di quella che stava diventando la nostra nuova casa. felici e contenti. finalmente dopo tanti anni i miei genitori ci avevano dato il loro appartamento al piano inferiore e potevamo allargarci un pò.dopo tanto lavoro mi vado a riposare sul letto. i bambini giocano al wii con i loro amichetti accompagnati dalla madre (li ospitavo perchè lei aveva problemi con il marito e quando potevo le facevo "cambiare aria"), i miei genitori riposavano sul letto dei miei figli.
lui viene da me, mi bacia e mi dice qualcosa come "amore mio, scendo a sistemare i sacchi che abbiamo lasciato in giro. tu riposa"
dopo pochi minuti lei gli sta facendo un pompino dietro alla porta del garage. poi lei viene a sedersi tra me e mia madre che intanto ci siamo alzate, a gustare un dolcetto che ci ha portato.
erano amanti da un anno e mezzo.

l'ho mandato a fanculo.
che faccio: festeggio ?
baci
fiore


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2008)

...


----------



## Bruja (5 Agosto 2008)

*????*



fiorella99 ha detto:


> un anno fa io e mio marito sistemavamo il garage di quella che stava diventando la nostra nuova casa. felici e contenti. finalmente dopo tanti anni i miei genitori ci avevano dato il loro appartamento al piano inferiore e potevamo allargarci un pò.dopo tanto lavoro mi vado a riposare sul letto. i bambini giocano al wii con i loro amichetti accompagnati dalla madre (li ospitavo perchè lei aveva problemi con il marito e quando potevo le facevo "cambiare aria"), i miei genitori riposavano sul letto dei miei figli.
> lui viene da me, mi bacia e mi dice qualcosa come "amore mio, scendo a sistemare i sacchi che abbiamo lasciato in giro. tu riposa"
> dopo pochi minuti lei gli sta facendo un pompino dietro alla porta del garage. poi lei viene a sedersi tra me e mia madre che intanto ci siamo alzate, a gustare un dolcetto che ci ha portato.
> erano amanti da un anno e mezzo.
> ...


Per mandato a fanculo intendi che l'hai cacciato fisicamente di casa? Non che faccia molta importanza, ma sarebbe curioso sapere come hai fatto a scoprire che la tresca durava da un anno e mezzo....
Quanto alla cara amica che viene a domicilio a fare una pompa a tuo marito in garage (su di lui che ci sta stendo un velo pietoso), hai un solo atteggiamento da tenere, quello che si tiene con le zecche! Disinfestazione!
Bruja

Comunque se brindi alziamo il calice della solidarietà... ti sei liberata di due diversi tipi di parassiti.


----------



## Mari' (5 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> un anno fa io e mio marito sistemavamo il garage di quella che stava diventando la nostra nuova casa. felici e contenti. finalmente dopo tanti anni i miei genitori ci avevano dato il loro appartamento al piano inferiore e potevamo allargarci un pò.dopo tanto lavoro mi vado a riposare sul letto. i bambini giocano al wii con i loro amichetti accompagnati dalla madre (li ospitavo perchè lei aveva problemi con il marito e quando potevo le facevo "cambiare aria"), i miei genitori riposavano sul letto dei miei figli.
> lui viene da me, mi bacia e mi dice qualcosa come "amore mio, scendo a sistemare i sacchi che abbiamo lasciato in giro. tu riposa"
> dopo pochi minuti lei gli sta facendo un pompino dietro alla porta del garage. poi lei viene a sedersi tra me e mia madre che intanto ci siamo alzate, a gustare un dolcetto che ci ha portato.
> erano amanti da un anno e mezzo.
> ...


Non vedo perche' no, sempre di un anniversario si tratta


----------



## ranatan (5 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> un anno fa io e mio marito sistemavamo il garage di quella che stava diventando la nostra nuova casa. felici e contenti. finalmente dopo tanti anni i miei genitori ci avevano dato il loro appartamento al piano inferiore e potevamo allargarci un pò.dopo tanto lavoro mi vado a riposare sul letto. i bambini giocano al wii con i loro amichetti accompagnati dalla madre (li ospitavo perchè lei aveva problemi con il marito e quando potevo le facevo "cambiare aria"), i miei genitori riposavano sul letto dei miei figli.
> lui viene da me, mi bacia e mi dice qualcosa come "amore mio, scendo a sistemare i sacchi che abbiamo lasciato in giro. tu riposa"
> dopo pochi minuti lei gli sta facendo un pompino dietro alla porta del garage. poi lei viene a sedersi tra me e mia madre che intanto ci siamo alzate, a gustare un dolcetto che ci ha portato.
> erano amanti da un anno e mezzo.
> ...


Mamma mia, che storia.
Ti ha confessato tutto lui?


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> un anno fa io e mio marito sistemavamo il garage di quella che stava diventando la nostra nuova casa. felici e contenti. finalmente dopo tanti anni i miei genitori ci avevano dato il loro appartamento al piano inferiore e potevamo allargarci un pò.dopo tanto lavoro mi vado a riposare sul letto. i bambini giocano al wii con i loro amichetti accompagnati dalla madre (li ospitavo perchè lei aveva problemi con il marito e quando potevo le facevo "cambiare aria"), i miei genitori riposavano sul letto dei miei figli.
> lui viene da me, mi bacia e mi dice qualcosa come "amore mio, scendo a sistemare i sacchi che abbiamo lasciato in giro. tu riposa"
> dopo pochi minuti lei gli sta facendo un pompino dietro alla porta del garage. poi lei viene a sedersi tra me e mia madre che intanto ci siamo alzate, a gustare un dolcetto che ci ha portato.
> erano amanti da un anno e mezzo.
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> un anno fa io e mio marito sistemavamo il garage di quella che stava diventando la nostra nuova casa. felici e contenti. finalmente dopo tanti anni i miei genitori ci avevano dato il loro appartamento al piano inferiore e potevamo allargarci un pò.dopo tanto lavoro mi vado a riposare sul letto. i bambini giocano al wii con i loro amichetti accompagnati dalla madre (li ospitavo perchè lei aveva problemi con il marito e quando potevo le facevo "cambiare aria"), i miei genitori riposavano sul letto dei miei figli.
> lui viene da me, mi bacia e mi dice qualcosa come "amore mio, scendo a sistemare i sacchi che abbiamo lasciato in giro. tu riposa"
> dopo pochi minuti lei gli sta facendo un pompino dietro alla porta del garage. poi lei viene a sedersi tra me e mia madre che intanto ci siamo alzate, a gustare un dolcetto che ci ha portato.
> erano amanti da un anno e mezzo.
> ...


il racconto è un po' contorto... come hai fatto a scoprire ciò che era accaduto in garage?


----------



## Old fiorella99 (5 Agosto 2008)

la storia l'ho già raccontata quando è successa, l'anno scorso. mi affacciai al forum per chiedervi aiuto.
tutti i particolari li ho saputi spremendolo come un limone e riscontrando quello diceva.
ora lui per lavoro sta quasi sempre fuori ma gli ho concesso di abitare con noi quando viene, per amore dei nostri figli. lei non l'ho più vista. si trovava a casa mia perchè pochi mesi prima di diventare l'amante del mio ex mi aveva fermata piangendo per strada e chiedendo aiuto perchè in casa sua aveva una situazione pesante con il marito che non amava più - diceva - e dal quale voleva separarsi.
tempo fa invitai lui sul forum. ha fatto qualche intervento ma poi è scomparso.
la mia vita non è ancora ripartita, purtroppo. nonostante mesi di psicologo ancora non ne sono fuori (previsto almeno 1 anno e mezzo per elaborare il lutto - statisticamente).
ora mi vedo come abbarbicata ad un baratro che si è risucchiato 14 anni della mia vita. ogni tanto guardo in basso e vedo pezzi del mio passato, cenere e morte. vista dall'alto la devastazione è tale che è evidente il non poter recuperare nulla. mi sembra di guardare quelle foto fate dopo il passaggio di un tornado o il terremoto. pezzi di bambole che ricordano risatine felici di bimbe, foto bruciacchiate di momenti indimenticabili, pezzi di indumenti indossati in occasioni particolari, la tutina di un neonato.
così è
ciao
fiorella


----------



## Bruja (5 Agosto 2008)

*fiorella*

Infatti rammento la tua storia... 



fiorella99 ha detto:


> la storia l'ho già raccontata quando è successa, l'anno scorso. mi affacciai al forum per chiedervi aiuto.
> tutti i particolari li ho saputi spremendolo come un limone e riscontrando quello diceva.
> ora lui per lavoro sta quasi sempre fuori ma gli ho concesso di abitare con noi quando viene, per amore dei nostri figli. Scelta civile ma che per te un peso notevole immagino...lei non l'ho più vista. si trovava a casa mia perchè pochi mesi prima di diventare l'amante del mio ex mi aveva fermata piangendo per strada e chiedendo aiuto perchè in casa sua aveva una situazione pesante con il marito che non amava più - diceva - e dal quale voleva separarsi. Cob fermo che la si definì zecca o un sinonimo...
> tempo fa invitai lui sul forum. ha fatto qualche intervento ma poi è scomparso. Anche questo mi torna in memoria...
> ...


----------



## LDS (5 Agosto 2008)

ma a casa tua e con te li, ma che uomo di merda!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma a casa tua e con te li, ma che uomo di merda!


effettivamente...........


----------



## LDS (5 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> effettivamente...........



io sono una testa di cazzo, ma proprio sotto gli occhi, significa che per te i suoi sentimenti contano meno di 0.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io sono una testa di cazzo, ma proprio sotto gli occhi, significa che per te i suoi sentimenti contano meno di 0.


probabilmente dopo un anno e mezzo i sensi di colpa, gli scrupoli, il benché minimo rispetto è andato a farsi fottere...


----------



## LDS (5 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> probabilmente dopo un anno e mezzo i sensi di colpa, gli scrupoli, il benché minimo rispetto è andato a farsi fottere...



sarà così.

Mi consola sapere che c'è qualcuno che è più uomo di merda di me!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> probabilmente dopo un anno e mezzo i sensi di colpa, gli scrupoli, il benché minimo rispetto è andato a farsi fottere...





Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sarà così.
> 
> Mi consola sapere che c'è qualcuno che è più uomo di merda di me!


Non credete che invece era il fraglielo sotto il naso con un'amica fosse proprio l'elemento più "interessante" del tradimento?...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> un anno fa io e mio marito sistemavamo il garage di quella che stava diventando la nostra nuova casa. felici e contenti. finalmente dopo tanti anni i miei genitori ci avevano dato il loro appartamento al piano inferiore e potevamo allargarci un pò.dopo tanto lavoro mi vado a riposare sul letto. i bambini giocano al wii con i loro amichetti accompagnati dalla madre (li ospitavo perchè lei aveva problemi con il marito e quando potevo le facevo "cambiare aria"), i miei genitori riposavano sul letto dei miei figli.
> lui viene da me, mi bacia e mi dice qualcosa come "amore mio, scendo a sistemare i sacchi che abbiamo lasciato in giro. tu riposa"
> dopo pochi minuti lei gli sta facendo un pompino dietro alla porta del garage. poi lei viene a sedersi tra me e mia madre che intanto ci siamo alzate, a gustare un dolcetto che ci ha portato.
> erano amanti da un anno e mezzo.
> ...


Carissima 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Credo che potersi separare sia una risorsa: è celebrare il funerale a tante cose morte e, si sa, il funerale serve ai vivi per elaborare il lutto.
Ma tu, che viva sei, prova a elaborare il lutto festeggiando con un viaggio (in fin dei conti hai risparmiato i soldi dell'avvocato)...


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io sono una testa di cazzo, ma proprio sotto gli occhi, significa che *per te i suoi sentimenti contano meno di 0*.


Non è vero.
Il marito di Fiorella mi sembra una brava persona.
Me lo ricordo molto pentito e amareggiato qui sul forum.
L'ex-amica di Fiore e amante del marito invece mi sembra una donna cattiva.
LdS, è stata una squallida storia di solo sesso simile alla tua.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credete che invece era il fraglielo sotto il naso con un'amica fosse proprio l'elemento più "interessante" del tradimento?...


si, ok, resta cmq vero il mio discorso: uomo di merda senza scrupoli.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> un anno fa io e mio marito sistemavamo il garage di quella che stava diventando la nostra nuova casa. felici e contenti. finalmente dopo tanti anni i miei genitori ci avevano dato il loro appartamento al piano inferiore e potevamo allargarci un pò.dopo tanto lavoro mi vado a riposare sul letto. i bambini giocano al wii con i loro amichetti accompagnati dalla madre (li ospitavo perchè lei aveva problemi con il marito e quando potevo le facevo "cambiare aria"), i miei genitori riposavano sul letto dei miei figli.
> lui viene da me, mi bacia e mi dice qualcosa come "amore mio, scendo a sistemare i sacchi che abbiamo lasciato in giro. tu riposa"
> dopo pochi minuti lei gli sta facendo un pompino dietro alla porta del garage. poi lei viene a sedersi tra me e mia madre che intanto ci siamo alzate, a gustare un dolcetto che ci ha portato.
> erano amanti da un anno e mezzo.
> ...



Non c'è molto da festeggiare...
Perlomeno tuo marito si e pentito subito e ti ha chiesto perdono.
Sapessi quanti ce ne sono di traditori peggiori di tuo marito.
Io, fossi in te, coglierei l'occasione che è passato un anno per perdonarlo e ricominciare a vivere la mia vita.
Un grande abbraccio.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> la storia l'ho già raccontata quando è successa, l'anno scorso. mi affacciai al forum per chiedervi aiuto.
> tutti i particolari li ho saputi spremendolo come un limone e riscontrando quello diceva.
> ora lui per lavoro sta quasi sempre fuori ma gli ho concesso di abitare con noi quando viene, per amore dei nostri figli. lei non l'ho più vista. si trovava a casa mia perchè pochi mesi prima di diventare l'amante del mio ex mi aveva fermata piangendo per strada e chiedendo aiuto perchè in casa sua aveva una situazione pesante con il marito che non amava più - diceva - e dal quale voleva separarsi.
> tempo fa invitai lui sul forum. ha fatto qualche intervento ma poi è scomparso.
> ...


È un'immagine terribile e agghiacciante.
Ma tra poco passerà e ritornerà la pace nel tuo cuore.
Coraggio.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non è vero.
> Il marito di Fiorella mi sembra una brava persona.
> Me lo ricordo molto pentito e amareggiato qui sul forum.


allora ritiro l'offesa dell'uomo di merda, non ho letto tutta la storia; probabilmente è stato il classico uomo che quando gli si sono accese le parti basse gli si è spento il cervello...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non c'è molto da festeggiare...
> Perlomeno tuo marito si e pentito subito e ti ha chiesto perdono.
> Sapessi quanti ce ne sono di traditori peggiori di tuo marito.
> Io, fossi in te, coglierei l'occasione che è passato un anno per perdonarlo e ricominciare a vivere la mia vita.
> Un grande abbraccio.


Se è per quello anche Monsieur Verdoux faceva notare che lui era solo un artigliano e un dilettante rispetto agli orrori nazisti...
Non c'è mai limite al peggio... ma il marito di Fiorella non è stato certo tra i migliori.


----------



## Old dolcenera (5 Agosto 2008)

*coraggio!*



fiorella99 ha detto:


> la storia l'ho già raccontata quando è successa, l'anno scorso. mi affacciai al forum per chiedervi aiuto.
> tutti i particolari li ho saputi spremendolo come un limone e riscontrando quello diceva.
> ora lui per lavoro sta quasi sempre fuori ma gli ho concesso di abitare con noi quando viene, per amore dei nostri figli. lei non l'ho più vista. _si trovava a casa mia perchè pochi mesi prima di diventare l'amante del mio ex mi aveva fermata piangendo per strada e chiedendo aiuto perchè in casa sua aveva una situazione pesante con il marito che non amava più - diceva - e dal quale voleva separarsi._
> la mia vita non è ancora ripartita, purtroppo. nonostante mesi di psicologo ancora non ne sono fuori (previsto almeno 1 anno e mezzo per elaborare il lutto - statisticamente).
> ...


 
Mi spiace molto, un po' mi immedesimo nello squallore della scoperta e nel dramma che stai vivendo poichè ho vissuto una situazione in parte simile, anche se io non ho figli.
La donnetta di turno è di una volgarità tale che non merita alcuna considerazione. Ma la responsabilità è di tuo marito, il cui comportamento non è degno di commento. 
Abbi pazienza e fiducia nel tempo che purtroppo è necessario per assorbire l'urto. Fatti forza del fatto che sei stata in buona fede, la tua coscienza è pulita e questo è un dato di fatto e una forza che nessuno può toglierti.


----------



## Old dolcenera (5 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> È un'immagine terribile e agghiacciante.
> Ma tra poco passerà e ritornerà la pace nel tuo cuore.
> Coraggio.


Le auguro un compagno nuovo degno di lei.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se è per quello anche Monsieur Verdoux faceva notare che lui era solo un artigliano e un dilettante rispetto agli orrori nazisti...
> Non c'è mai limite al peggio... ma il marito di Fiorella non è stato certo tra i migliori.


 Il marito di Fiore si è pentito, ha chiesto scusa e cerca riconquistare la sua fiducia.
Cosa potrebbe fare di più?
È stato fin troppo sincero ed ingenuo ad entrare nei dettagli del suo tradimento.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (5 Agosto 2008)

ciao a tutti, ciao bruja, ciao persa.

giobbe: purtroppo non ha fatto solo quello
ha anche distrutto la nostra azienda, i nostri soldi, il nostro futuro. tutto. è come se fosse passato un'uragano di una potenza distruttiva inusuale.
lui era tutta la mia vita e mi fidavo ciecamente. e lui distruggeva.
ora non lo amo più e questa cosa mi fa stare ancora più male.
la certezza dell'ineluttabilità della separazione assieme all'obbligo di convivenza che mi sono imposta per salvaguardare il suo rapporto con i figli mi sta distruggendo.
è tutto così difficile...
fiore


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non c'è molto da festeggiare...
> Perlomeno tuo marito si e pentito subito e ti ha chiesto perdono.
> Sapessi quanti ce ne sono di traditori peggiori di tuo marito.
> Io, fossi in te, coglierei l'occasione che è passato un anno per perdonarlo e ricominciare a vivere la mia vita.
> Un grande abbraccio.


Secondo me non è possibile. Ok ha chiesto scusa ma rendiamoci conto con l'"amica" e a casa sua...non si è fatto scrupoli a cercare l a trasgressione e ora lei con che occhi dovrebbe guardarlo? Io no nlo rispetterei +


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, ciao bruja, ciao persa.
> 
> giobbe: purtroppo non ha fatto solo quello
> ha anche distrutto la nostra azienda, i nostri soldi, il nostro futuro. tutto. è come se fosse passato un'uragano di una potenza distruttiva inusuale.
> ...



Ma i problemi economici e dell'azienda non sono stati provocati dal tradimento, giusto?


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il marito di Fiore si è pentito, ha chiesto scusa e cerca riconquistare la sua fiducia.
> Cosa potrebbe fare di più?
> È stato fin troppo sincero ed ingenuo ad entrare nei dettagli del suo tradimento.


 
Ma pensarci prima, no? E' facile farsi travolgere dalla passione x poi chiedere scusa, ma chi viene distrutto dal gioco altrui deve ricostruire sè stesso da zero, non dev'essre x niente facile accettare di aver riposto fiducia nella persona sbagliata


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, ciao bruja, ciao persa.
> 
> giobbe: purtroppo non ha fatto solo quello
> ha anche distrutto la nostra azienda, i nostri soldi, il nostro futuro. tutto. è come se fosse passato un'uragano di una potenza distruttiva inusuale.
> ...



Credo che questa sia una pessima soluzione, anche per i figli.
O ritornate insieme oppure è meglio separarsi.
Altrimenti tu continuerai a soffrire parecchio.


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Credo che questa sia una pessima soluzione, anche per i figli.
> O ritornate insieme oppure è meglio separarsi.
> Altrimenti tu continuerai a soffrire parecchio.


 
Concordo. Anche perchè non soffriresti solo tu ma anche i bambini. I bombi sono delle spugne che assorbono tutto, soprattutto la tensione e la negatività


----------



## Old fiorella99 (5 Agosto 2008)

no, certo.
per gli altri casini però si potrebbe eventualmente parlare di errore di valutazione, ingenuità, arroganza. pensava in fondo di agire per il bene, anche quando stava per mandarmi in galera. il tradimento è l'azione più vile, se vuoi, visto anche che mi ha "maltrattata" sessualmente per 11 anni ed ignorata completamente per altri 2 anni, cioè quando si scopava la "signora".
so giobbe che tu voli alto ma ti ricordo anche che la signora continuavamo a vederla tutti i giorni a scuola. poi lei andava di nascosto a casa mia, nel mio letto e all'uscita da scuola dei ragazzi si faceva tovare tutta sorridente. io l'accompagnavo a casa con la macchina perchè mi dispiaceva la sua situazione..che squallore...lui e lei, naturalmente.
giobbe, c'è modo e modo anche di tradire, sai...certe tracce rimangono indelebili, come le orme dei dinosauri. ci puoi mettere sopra tutto quello che vuoi ma prima o poi ti si palesano davanti agli occhi.
bacio
fiore
p.s. non ho più seguito la tua storia. spero tu stia bene.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> no, certo.
> per gli altri casini però si potrebbe eventualmente parlare di errore di valutazione, ingenuità, arroganza. pensava in fondo di agire per il bene, anche quando stava per mandarmi in galera. il tradimento è l'azione più vile, se vuoi, visto anche che mi ha "maltrattata" sessualmente per 11 anni ed ignorata completamente per altri 2 anni, cioè quando si scopava la "signora".
> so giobbe che tu voli alto ma ti ricordo anche che la signora continuavamo a vederla tutti i giorni a scuola. poi lei andava di nascosto a casa mia, nel mio letto e all'uscita da scuola dei ragazzi si faceva tovare tutta sorridente. io l'accompagnavo a casa con la macchina perchè mi dispiaceva la sua situazione..che squallore...lui e lei, naturalmente.
> giobbe, c'è modo e modo anche di tradire, sai...certe tracce rimangono indelebili, come le orme dei dinosauri. ci puoi mettere sopra tutto quello che vuoi ma prima o poi ti si palesano davanti agli occhi.
> ...



Tutti possiamo sbagliare soprattutto quando c'è di mezzo una donna come l'amante di tuo marito.
Degli 11 anni di sesso di scarsa qualità non puoi incolpare tuo marito, non l'ha certo fatto apposta.
Il passato è passato, quel che conta è il presente e il futuro. E tuo marito adesso è un uomo cambiato.
La mia situazione non va bene. Alcuni mesi fa mia moglie mi aveva detto che voleva ritornare con me ma credo che adesso si stia incontrando con l'amante.
Ma io sto bene, non sto soffrendo più come all'inizio. Sono sereno.
Continuo ad aspettare che rinsavisca.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> no, certo.
> per gli altri casini però si potrebbe eventualmente parlare di errore di valutazione, ingenuità, arroganza. pensava in fondo di agire per il bene, anche quando stava per mandarmi in galera. il tradimento è l'azione più vile, se vuoi, visto anche che mi ha "maltrattata" sessualmente per 11 anni ed ignorata completamente per altri 2 anni, cioè quando si scopava la "signora".
> so giobbe che tu voli alto ma ti ricordo anche che la signora continuavamo a vederla tutti i giorni a scuola. poi lei andava di nascosto a casa mia, nel mio letto e all'uscita da scuola dei ragazzi si faceva tovare tutta sorridente. io l'accompagnavo a casa con la macchina perchè mi dispiaceva la sua situazione..che squallore...lui e lei, naturalmente.
> giobbe, c'è modo e modo anche di tradire, sai...certe tracce rimangono indelebili, come le orme dei dinosauri. ci puoi mettere sopra tutto quello che vuoi ma prima o poi ti si palesano davanti agli occhi.
> ...


Come ti capisco.
L'indegnità di lei aggrava l'indegnità di lui.

Mica tutto si può e si deve capire, rielaborare e perdonare.
E poi si può capire benissimo ...che in ogni caso è stata una schifezza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Tutti possiamo sbagliare soprattutto quando c'è di mezzo una donna come l'amante di tuo marito.
> Degli 11 anni di sesso di scarsa qualità non puoi incolpare tuo marito, non l'ha certo fatto apposta.
> Il passato è passato, quel che conta è il presente e il futuro. E tuo marito adesso è un uomo cambiato.
> La mia situazione non va bene. Alcuni mesi fa mia moglie mi aveva detto che voleva ritornare con me ma credo che adesso si stia incontrando con l'amante.
> ...


E trovarti un'altra?


----------



## Old dolcenera (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come ti capisco.
> L'indegnità di lei aggrava l'indegnità di lui.
> 
> Mica tutto si può e si deve capire, rielaborare e perdonare.
> E poi si può capire benissimo ...che in ogni caso è stata una schifezza.


 
Ho capito male o tu abiti in una casa tua? I tuoi genitori ti sono vicini? Se fosse così e se hai una sufficiente autonomia economica, hai la possibilità di dare una svolta alla tua vita senza fare salti nel buio. Il salto lo farebbe lui, defenestrato.


----------



## Bruja (5 Agosto 2008)

*Fiorella*

Tutti abbiamo dei gradi di assorbimento del dolore e dell'offesa, ma per quanto lui si sia presentato pentito e disponibile, fatico a vedere per te una possibile sitiazione di apertura.  
L'hanno fatta grossa al punto che perfino il rispetto per sé stessi impone di non averci a che fare. 
Tradire fa scendere i gradini della propria immagine e della propria credibilità, checché se ne dica c'é sempre un'altra scelta, ma c'è chi si butta addirittura dalla tromba delle scale.....e quello che arriva in fondo non ha mai interesse ricostruttivo.
Bruja


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E trovarti un'altra?



Ho fatto un Alleanza con Dio e devo mantenerla.


----------



## Bruja (5 Agosto 2008)

*giobbe*



giobbe ha detto:


> Ho fatto un Alleanza con Dio e devo mantenerla.


 
Va bene che hai un nick biblico, ma vedo che miri alto, almeno per le "alleanze"!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho fatto un Alleanza con Dio e devo mantenerla.


----------



## ranatan (5 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho fatto un Alleanza con Dio e devo mantenerla.


Un fioretto?
Mi piaci molto giobbe, hai una pazienza infinita e trasmetti una calma rassicurante.
Mi domando solo una cosa...non è che questa comprensione verso tua moglie ti arrivi dalla consapevolezza di averle magari  tu stesso, in passato, fatto del male? Scusa la domanda, non conosco la tua storia...è semplice curiosità


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (5 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> no, certo.
> per gli altri casini però si potrebbe eventualmente parlare di errore di valutazione, ingenuità, arroganza. pensava in fondo di agire per il bene, anche quando stava per mandarmi in galera. il tradimento è l'azione più vile, se vuoi, visto anche che mi ha "maltrattata" sessualmente per 11 anni ed ignorata completamente per altri 2 anni, cioè quando si scopava la "signora".
> so giobbe che tu voli alto ma ti ricordo anche che la signora continuavamo a vederla tutti i giorni a scuola. poi lei andava di nascosto a casa mia, nel mio letto e all'uscita da scuola dei ragazzi si faceva tovare tutta sorridente. io l'accompagnavo a casa con la macchina perchè mi dispiaceva la sua situazione..che squallore...lui e lei, naturalmente.
> giobbe, c'è modo e modo anche di tradire, sai...certe tracce rimangono indelebili, come le orme dei dinosauri. ci puoi mettere sopra tutto quello che vuoi ma prima o poi ti si palesano davanti agli occhi.
> ...


 
quello che dici è verissimo, e vale anche per chi ha perpetrato le offese - anche se il partner non le ha mai sapute..; per quanto tu ti sforzi di essere il compagno migliore del mondo, per quanto tu possa cercare di essere dolce e presente certe tracce rimangono sempre... e forse è anche un bene che sia così al fine di non fare altri errori e soprattutto altro male a chi è accanto a noi, con pazienza, da tanti anni....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Va bene che hai un nick biblico, ma vedo che miri alto, almeno per le "alleanze"!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sposarsi in chiesa è un'alleanza a tre: tra i due coniugi e Dio. Israele era la sposa (a volte adultera) di Dio. La fedeltà matrimoniale è lo specchio della fedeltà di Dio all'uomo.


----------



## Bruja (5 Agosto 2008)

*giobbe*



giobbe ha detto:


> Sposarsi in chiesa è un'alleanza a tre: tra i due coniugi e Dio. Israele era la sposa (a volte adultera) di Dio. La fedeltà matrimoniale è lo specchio della fedeltà di Dio all'uomo.


Assolutamente condivisibile ma raramento condiviso... purtroppo!
Bruja


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Un fioretto?
> Mi piaci molto giobbe, hai una pazienza infinita e trasmetti una calma rassicurante.
> Mi domando solo una cosa...non è che questa comprensione verso tua moglie ti arrivi dalla consapevolezza di averle magari  tu stesso, in passato, fatto del male? Scusa la domanda, non conosco la tua storia...è semplice curiosità



Ne ho fatti un sacco di errori, come tutti.
Due persone riescono a stare assieme senza ferirsi reciprocamente solo quando sono sepolte nella stessa tomba.
Ferirsi è normale, l'importante è perdonarsi e ricominciare.
Ma non c'è nulla di particolare che mi venga in mente.


----------



## Old dolcenera (5 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sposarsi in chiesa è un'alleanza a tre: tra i due coniugi e Dio. Israele era la sposa (a volte adultera) di Dio. La fedeltà matrimoniale è lo specchio della fedeltà di Dio all'uomo.


Si pensasse PRIMA alla fedeltà in terra...


----------



## Old dolcenera (5 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ne ho fatti un sacco di errori, come tutti.
> Due persone riescono a stare assieme senza ferirsi reciprocamente solo quando sono sepolte nella stessa tomba.
> _Ferirsi è normale_, _l'importante è perdonarsi_ e ricominciare.
> Ma non c'è nulla di particolare che mi venga in mente.


 
Si commenta da sè.


----------



## ranatan (5 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ne ho fatti un sacco di errori, come tutti.
> Due persone riescono a stare assieme senza ferirsi reciprocamente solo quando sono sepolte nella stessa tomba.
> Ferirsi è normale, l'importante è perdonarsi e ricominciare.
> Ma non c'è nulla di particolare che mi venga in mente.


Intendevo se magari anche tu in passato l'avessi tradita.
Dalla tua risposta mi pare di no.
Sei quindi dotato davvero di una pazienza notevole e di una fede invidiabile.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Intendevo se magari anche tu in passato l'avessi tradita.
> Dalla tua risposta mi pare di no.
> Sei quindi dotato davvero di una pazienza notevole e di una fede invidiabile.


 No, non l'avevo tradita.
Magari avessi una fede forte.
Per adesso sono sereno. Speriamo che duri...


----------



## Old lele51 (6 Agosto 2008)

*Fiore...*



fiorella99 ha detto:


> la storia l'ho già raccontata quando è successa, l'anno scorso. mi affacciai al forum per chiedervi aiuto.
> tutti i particolari li ho saputi spremendolo come un limone e riscontrando quello diceva.
> ora lui per lavoro sta quasi sempre fuori ma gli ho concesso di abitare con noi quando viene, per amore dei nostri figli. lei non l'ho più vista. si trovava a casa mia perchè pochi mesi prima di diventare l'amante del mio ex mi aveva fermata piangendo per strada e chiedendo aiuto perchè in casa sua aveva una situazione pesante con il marito che non amava più - diceva - e dal quale voleva separarsi.
> tempo fa invitai lui sul forum. ha fatto qualche intervento ma poi è scomparso.
> ...


Ricordo la tua storia, roba da matti... vedo che almeno sei arrivata a sbarazzarti di tutti e due... a star bene non si sà mai quanto tempo ci vuole, trovare un'altro amore a volte funziona, almeno per sentirti viva e desiderata, ma anche quello dipende da come ti proponi al mondo esterno... in ogni caso questo è un anniversario che porta ricordi e dolore... se vuoi brindare bene se nò, va bene lo stesso...
un abbraccio, lele.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sposarsi in chiesa è un'alleanza a tre: tra i due coniugi e Dio. Israele era la sposa (a volte adultera) di Dio. La fedeltà matrimoniale è lo specchio della fedeltà di Dio all'uomo.








parli così anche con lei?


----------



## Old giobbe (6 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> parli così anche con lei?


Non parliamo di questi argomenti.
Ultimamente parliamo poco in generale.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (6 Agosto 2008)

non ce l'ho fatta.
dopo un anno di attese ed esitazioni ho mandato un sms alla zoccola.
il primo della serie, credo.

mi dicono che è bene che mi sfoghi.
voi che dite?
fiore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> non ce l'ho fatta.
> dopo un anno di attese ed esitazioni ho mandato un sms alla zoccola.
> il primo della serie, credo.
> 
> ...


Io credo che si debba fare quello che si sente il bisogno di fare.
Solo non devi avere aspettative né che capisca, né che chieda scusa, né che ci stia male. Potrebbe pure aver cambiato numero.
In ogni caso le persone sono bravissime ad autoassolversi...l'avrà fatto anche lei.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (6 Agosto 2008)

grazie persa, lo penso anch'io.
voglio solo che senta il mio fiato addosso.
la partita con lei non è ancora chiusa.

ciao
fiore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> grazie persa, lo penso anch'io.
> *voglio solo che senta il mio fiato addosso*.
> la partita con lei non è ancora chiusa.
> 
> ...


Una mazza da baseball non sarebbe più adatta?


----------



## Old fiorella99 (6 Agosto 2008)

certo, ma non voglio rischiare di passare pure dalla parte del torto.
io sono io e comunque non mi voglio confondere con la feccia umana
baci
tu come stai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> certo, ma non voglio rischiare di passare pure dalla parte del torto.
> io sono io e comunque non mi voglio confondere con la feccia umana
> baci
> tu come stai?


Però è un bel pensiero... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sto moooolto meglio ....libera da pesi


----------



## Old fiorella99 (6 Agosto 2008)

persa aiutami. come fai a convivere con lo schifo che ti è successo? io non riesco quasi più ad entrare in casa. la situazione peggiora di giorno in giorno. so che devo aspettare ma convivo con un senso di nausea permanente. si può uscirne completamente?
fiore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> persa aiutami. come fai a convivere con lo schifo che ti è successo? io non riesco quasi più ad entrare in casa. la situazione peggiora di giorno in giorno. so che devo aspettare ma convivo con un senso di nausea permanente. si può uscirne completamente?
> fiore


Mi ha aiutato il cancellarlo dalla mia vita. La separazione e il fatto che lui non metta più piede in casa lo trovo molto ...rassicurante. 
Gradualmente, con modalità diverse, ho preso possesso degli spazi: ho cambiato molte cose. Certo non mi posso permettere di cambiare tutto, ma del resto non mi è possibile neppure viaggiare nel tempo...e del resto non potrei cambiare il passato perché significherebbe rinnegare i miei figli.
Questa riflessione mi ha dato la pace di accettare che sia andata com'è andata. Peggio per lui: è lui che ha distrutto la sua vita.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (6 Agosto 2008)

è quello che sto cercando di fare anch'io ma lui non ci sta. ora gli ho chiesto di azzerare le comunicazioni lasciando solo lavoro e figli ma di fatto lo sento continuamente. inoltre quando torna in città torna a casa. avevo io stessa proposto la convivenza per i bambini ma questa promiscuità non mi aiuta a riprendermi la mia vita. l'ideale sarebbe farlo uscire completamente dalla mia vita ma in questo momento non è possibile. sto proprio male
fiore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> è quello che sto cercando di fare anch'io ma lui non ci sta. ora gli ho chiesto di azzerare le comunicazioni lasciando solo lavoro e figli ma di fatto lo sento continuamente. inoltre quando torna in città torna a casa. avevo io stessa proposto la convivenza per i bambini ma questa promiscuità non mi aiuta a riprendermi la mia vita. l'ideale sarebbe farlo uscire completamente dalla mia vita ma in questo momento non è possibile. sto proprio male
> fiore


Se non è proprio possibile trovare una soluzione (ma se lui vuole una soluzione forse potrebbe trovarla) cerca di stabilire delle regole precise che ti consentano di avere meno contatti possibile con lui. Altrimenti è un rinnovare ogni volta rabbia, disgusto, dolore e delusione.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (6 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> non ce l'ho fatta.
> dopo un anno di attese ed esitazioni ho mandato un sms alla zoccola.
> il primo della serie, credo.
> 
> ...


stai attenta a nn passare cmq dalla parte del torto magari facendo qualcosa di simile allo stalking: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stalking


----------



## Old fiorella99 (6 Agosto 2008)

cerco di farlo ma lui non mi aiuta.
quando tornerà la prossima settimana metteremo la parola fine
fiore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> cerco di farlo ma lui non mi aiuta.
> quando tornerà la prossima settimana metteremo la parola fine
> fiore


Lui non vuole che finisca...lo sappiamo, l'ha detto anche a noi.
Ma tu devi fare quel che ti fa stare bene.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (6 Agosto 2008)

ogni tanto mi perdi. sono in chat con lui che è all'estero, in mezzo al deserto, ed intanto lavoro. gli ho appena detto che al suo ritorno bisognerà definire tutto per bene. non ne posso più.
fiore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> ogni tanto mi perdi. sono in chat con lui che è all'estero, in mezzo al deserto, ed intanto lavoro. gli ho appena detto che al suo ritorno bisognerà definire tutto per bene. non ne posso più.
> fiore


Credo che tu debba fargli capire che neppure un'eventuale riconciliazione è ipotizzabile se non dopo un periodo di pace per te.


----------



## Bruja (6 Agosto 2008)

*fiorella*

Nel tuo interesse, che poi é quello anche dei figli, non prendere decisioni con il magone o con la retrospezione remmaricata di quel che avrebbe potuto essere. E' come é andata e la sola cosa civile sarebbe che lui adottasse un atteggiamento dialogante.
Quanto al malessere della presunta sconfitta.... lascia che il tempo faccia la sua parte e, per farla, lui deve esserci SOLO come padre... é talmente evidente che per te non può più essere altro.
Devi dare delle regole e dei limiti che siano a TUA garanzia di minimo benessere in questa situazione che porta solo malessere.
Bruja


----------



## Old fiorella99 (6 Agosto 2008)

vedi cosa mi scrive. naturalmente LaMerda è il suo nuovo nick, messo da me sul mio PC

[16:55:32] LaMerda scrive:Senti Fiorella, io ho fatto tanti errori in questo ultimo anno, la mia marcatura stretta si è rivelata fallimentare perchè non ne sono stato capace. Soprattutto non sono stato capace di capire esattamente come doveva essere questa marcatura. Quello che ti ho scritto stanotte, del quale non so se ne condividi parte, tutto o niente, è per me un punto preciso che mi viene confermato ogni giorno. Anche oggi pensavo come effettivamente ti ho abbandonato e non solo fisicamente, ma sopattutto a livello di consolazione. Ebbene, è vero non ne sono stato capace. Mi sono immaginata come sei stata e come stai mi sono immaginato che avrei dovuto riuscire a fare qualcosa di più di quello che ho fatto. Come ti ho detto, purtroppo, rivoluzionare la propria vita non è facile nè, sopratttutto veloce. E l'impegno profuso per fare quella cosa (rivoluzionare la propria vita) ha sicuramente portato via energie ad alter
[16:55:53] LaMerda scrive:altre cose più importanti. Io non demordo, fino alla fine.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> vedi cosa mi scrive. naturalmente LaMerda è il suo nuovo nick, messo da me sul mio PC
> 
> [16:55:32] LaMerda scrive:Senti Fiorella, io ho fatto tanti errori in questo ultimo anno, la mia marcatura stretta si è rivelata fallimentare perchè non ne sono stato capace. Soprattutto non sono stato capace di capire esattamente come doveva essere questa marcatura. Quello che ti ho scritto stanotte, del quale non so se ne condividi parte, tutto o niente, è per me un punto preciso che mi viene confermato ogni giorno. Anche oggi pensavo come effettivamente ti ho abbandonato e non solo fisicamente, ma sopattutto a livello di consolazione. Ebbene, è vero non ne sono stato capace. Mi sono immaginata come sei stata e come stai mi sono immaginato che avrei dovuto riuscire a fare qualcosa di più di quello che ho fatto. Come ti ho detto, purtroppo, rivoluzionare la propria vita non è facile nè, sopratttutto veloce. E l'impegno profuso per fare quella cosa (rivoluzionare la propria vita) ha sicuramente portato via energie ad alter
> [16:55:53] LaMerda scrive:altre cose più importanti. Io non demordo, fino alla fine.


Non puoi superare nulla se continui a relazionarti con lui.


----------



## Bruja (6 Agosto 2008)

*fiorella*

La tua ggressività nel rapportarti a lui dimostra che non hai la volontà assoluta di chiudere.  Tu ci posti la sua lettera per rendere ridicolo ciò che dice..... invece é ridicolo ciò che ha fatto sperando nella franchigia.
Lui per recuperarew non può che dire queste cose, e che sia in buona o in malafede, é prevedibile.... ma anche tu che continui questo negoziato inconcludente. Rasserenati e pensa che la sua é la sola tattica possibile e che tu sai sia anche inefficace.
Bruja


----------



## Old fiorella99 (6 Agosto 2008)

ti spiego se non si è capito: dopo tutto quello che ha combinato e che è stato (amante, soldi, casini di tutti i tipi) mi ha lasciata a terra mezzamorta e sanguinante (si fa per dire) ed è sparito. certo il motivo è recuperare un pò di soldi per tutto il casino che ha fatto...
gli ho scritto ieri che sono viva per miracolo e mi sono dovuta rialzare dalla mia pozza di sangue e curare DA SOLA. lui è in ritiro ascetico a ricostruirsi....STA MERDA. e pensa anche un giorno di tornare a prendersi quello che lui pensa gli sia dovuto, che lui è un uomo diverso..e si aspetta che io ci creda. pure!
scusate la forma e qualche volta la sostanza ma sto come al solito facendo 200 cose insieme ed inoltre la tastiera mi sta lasciando.
ora esco. porto i miei figli fuori a cena, alla faccia sua
ciao ragazze
fiorella


----------



## Old fiorella99 (6 Agosto 2008)

il "ti spiego.." era riferito al mio post precedente con il pezzo di chat. prima o poi comincerò a quotare quello a cui mi riferisco per migliorare la comprensione.
ciao
fiore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> ti spiego se non si è capito: dopo tutto quello che ha combinato e che è stato (amante, soldi, casini di tutti i tipi) mi ha lasciata a terra mezzamorta e sanguinante (si fa per dire) ed è sparito. certo il motivo è recuperare un pò di soldi per tutto il casino che ha fatto...
> gli ho scritto ieri che sono viva per miracolo e mi sono dovuta rialzare dalla mia pozza di sangue e curare DA SOLA. lui è in ritiro ascetico a ricostruirsi....STA MERDA. e pensa anche un giorno di tornare a prendersi quello che lui pensa gli sia dovuto, che lui è un uomo diverso..e si aspetta che io ci creda. pure!
> scusate la forma e qualche volta la sostanza ma sto come al solito facendo 200 cose insieme ed inoltre la tastiera mi sta lasciando.
> ora esco. porto i miei figli fuori a cena, alla faccia sua
> ...


Già ...dopotutto lui pensa che se è pentito e ripara ..puoi riprenderlo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Buona cena Fiore
un bacio


----------



## Old cornofrancese (6 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non puoi superare nulla se continui a relazionarti con lui.


concordo, per ricominciare a vivere non potete far altro che chiudere definitivamente i vostri rapporti (*), solo in questo modo potrete ricostruire le vostre vite e le vostre personalità.


(*) figli o non figli, se nn ricordo male mi pare di aver letto in qualche post che sono abbastanza grandi, no?


----------



## Bruja (6 Agosto 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Già ...dopotutto lui pensa che se è pentito e ripara ..puoi riprenderlo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne conosci qualcuno che non lo pensi??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ne conosci qualcuno che non lo pensi???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non parliamo di questi argomenti.
> Ultimamente parliamo poco in generale.


quindi tu vivi una fase tutta tua, diciamo così mistica, di cui lei non sa nulla?
eri molto religioso anche prima o è una conseguenza del dolore?


----------



## Old giobbe (7 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> quindi tu vivi una fase tutta tua, diciamo così mistica, di cui lei non sa nulla?
> eri molto religioso anche prima o è una conseguenza del dolore?



Non vivo una fase mistica e non sono molto religioso. Vorrei esserlo di più.
La mia conversione risale a circa 10 anni fa, quando ho conosciuto mia moglie che era già credente.
C'entra il dolore perché in quel periodo ho avuto un'epatite acuta e dagli esami ho scoperto che avevo l'epatite C.
Per me è stato un colpo molto forte, avevo trent'anni e non mi ero mai soffermato a pensare alla mia morte. Ne è seguito un lungo trattamento con interferone e ribivarina che mi ha lasciato spossato per quasi un anno. Poi la ricerca del virus ha dato risultato negativo e quel periodo difficile è diventato un semplice ricordo.
Ho imparato che non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere, la malattia mi ha lasciato in eredità la Fede e il matrimonio con mia moglie (che mi è sempre stata vicina in quel periodo difficile).
Prima dei trent'anni ero agnostico e anticlericale, avevo un sacco di pregiudizi sui credenti e rompevo loro le balle.


----------



## Old giobbe (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> ti spiego se non si è capito: dopo tutto quello che ha combinato e che è stato (amante, soldi, casini di tutti i tipi) mi ha lasciata a terra mezzamorta e sanguinante (si fa per dire) ed è sparito. certo il motivo è recuperare un pò di soldi per tutto il casino che ha fatto...
> gli ho scritto ieri che sono viva per miracolo e mi sono dovuta rialzare dalla mia pozza di sangue e curare DA SOLA. lui è in ritiro ascetico a ricostruirsi....STA MERDA. e pensa anche un giorno di tornare a prendersi quello che lui pensa gli sia dovuto, che lui è un uomo diverso..e si aspetta che io ci creda. pure!
> scusate la forma e qualche volta la sostanza ma sto come al solito facendo 200 cose insieme ed inoltre la tastiera mi sta lasciando.
> ora esco. porto i miei figli fuori a cena, alla faccia sua
> ...


 Fiorella, nonostante il tempo che è passato tu sei ancora parecchio incazzata.
Se ti fa stare meglio separarti,  devi farlo. Ma non riesco a vedere tuo marito come un persona cattiva (e ce n'è parecchia di gente cattiva in giro), mi sembra piuttosto una persona ingenua che si è lasciata trascinare in una squallida storia di sesso.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (7 Agosto 2008)

giobbe amico mio, 
la storia disgustosa con la zoccola è solo la ciliegina sulla torta delle meschinità che ha commesso in 14 anni.
me ne ha fatte di tutti i colori e mi ha mancato regolarmente di rispetto per tutti questi anni. forse non è tecnicamente una persona cattiva ma sicuramente non è l'uomo che una donna vuole avere accanto. almeno non io.
quando ho scelto di stare con lui mi è stata presentata una persona completamente diversa e così l'ho sempre creduto sino a quando non si è fatto beccare mentre si strusciava sotto al tavolo con la sua amante mentre mi sorrideva amabilmente.
pensa che nonostante tutto quello che è cominciato a venire a galla da subito io ho continuato a dargli delle possibilità di riscatto, per 3 lunghissimi mesi. in questi 3 mesi lui ha dato il peggio di se. anzichè riscattarsi ha continuato a mentire e giocare a rimpiattino sino a quando mi sono rassegnata ed ho detto la parola fine.
sono stata truffata. non glielo perdonerò mai e non perdonerò mai a me stessa di essermi totalmente fidata di un verme simile.
fiore


----------



## Old Toujours (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> giobbe amico mio,
> la storia disgustosa con la zoccola è solo la ciliegina sulla torta delle meschinità che ha commesso in 14 anni.
> me ne ha fatte di tutti i colori e mi ha mancato regolarmente di rispetto per tutti questi anni. forse non è tecnicamente una persona cattiva ma sicuramente non è l'uomo che una donna vuole avere accanto. almeno non io.
> quando ho scelto di stare con lui mi è stata presentata una persona completamente diversa e così l'ho sempre creduto sino a quando non si è fatto beccare mentre si strusciava sotto al tavolo con la sua amante mentre mi sorrideva amabilmente.
> ...


 
a chi giova continuare a martoriarsi l'anima per una cosa che appartiene al passato ?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> a chi giova continuare a martoriarsi l'anima per una cosa che appartiene al passato ?


...soprattutto quando tu nn ne hai colpa...


----------



## Old fiorella99 (7 Agosto 2008)

il punto è che lui non si rassegna ad essere...il passato.
io vorrei chiudere e non parlarne più
fiore


----------



## Verena67 (7 Agosto 2008)

Fiorella, saro' sincera. La tua storia non mi è mai piaciuta.

Tu ora dici tre mesi, ma è almeno un anno che ce la conti...o no?

Tu con questo tuo compagno fino all'altro ieri addirittura ci andavi a letto..e ora fai l'oltraggiata?

Francamente non ti capisco, e non so proprio come aiutarti, se sei di base così ambivalente.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (7 Agosto 2008)

verena, non ci possiamo piacere tutte.
la tua sincerità non mi offende, anzi, ma non capisco cosa ti dovrebbe piacere o non piacere della mia storia. è solo una storia. con tutte le contraddizioni delle storie e delle persone.
tornando al dunque, la cosa è successa l'anno scorso di questi tempi ed io per circa 3 mesi ho cercato di capire/ricucire. esattamente sino al 25 novembre 2007. il 25 novembre ho capito definitivamente che non era aria ed è cominciato il mio allontanamento. il sesso è stato molto bello in quei 3 mesi in cui io continuavo ad investire emotivamente in lui e poi è andato scemando sino a ridiventare il solito veloce ordinario sesso di sempre (quasi). ora è praticamente finito.
questo è il quanto.
non ti chiedo di aiutarmi e se lo farai i tuoi suggerimenti saranno ben graditi come quelli di tutti gli altri. ti prego solo di non sovraccaricarmi emotivamente perchè rischi di essere mandata da qualche parte.
ciao
fiore


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> il punto è che lui non si rassegna ad essere...il passato.
> io vorrei chiudere e non parlarne più
> fiore


beh, intanto dovresti _voler_ chiudere e questo nn mi sembra che sia il primo dei tuoi pensieri... ;-) mi rendo conto che nn sia semplice ma, obiettivamente, mi pare che la tua storia sia arrivata ad un punto tale di ingarbugliamento che, per essere sciolto, va 'tagliato', con le buone o con le cattive.

poi sono d'accordo che sia più semplice dirlo (magari da esterni come facciamo noi) che farlo, però magari se provi... se dimostri che veramente vuoi chiudere, non credo che lui faccia fatica a capirlo... se di certo continuate a sentirvi/ecc. tutto diventa più difficile...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> verena, non ci possiamo piacere tutte.
> la tua sincerità non mi offende, anzi, ma non capisco cosa ti dovrebbe piacere o non piacere della mia storia. è solo una storia. con tutte le contraddizioni delle storie e delle persone.
> tornando al dunque, la cosa è successa l'anno scorso di questi tempi ed io per circa 3 mesi ho cercato di capire/ricucire. esattamente sino al 25 novembre 2007. il 25 novembre ho capito definitivamente che non era aria ed è cominciato il mio allontanamento. il sesso è stato molto bello in quei 3 mesi in cui io continuavo ad investire emotivamente in lui e poi è andato scemando sino a ridiventare il solito veloce ordinario sesso di sempre (quasi). ora è praticamente finito.
> questo è il quanto.
> ...


Io capisco. Anche se per me è stato subito impossibile anche il banale contatto fisico per passarsi il sale.
Quello che chi tradisce non riesce (o riesce difficilmente) a capire è che i tradimenti non sono tutti uguali.
Per il traditore forse...perché si sta vivendo la sua storia estraniandosi dalla realtà.
Ma per il tradito ci sono cose che sono vissute proprio come fatte contro di lui e in effetti lo sono se il traditore non ha avuto rispetto di luoghi e situazioni.
E queste cose sono insuperabili.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> non ti chiedo di aiutarmi e se lo farai i tuoi suggerimenti saranno ben graditi come quelli di tutti gli altri. ti prego solo di non sovraccaricarmi emotivamente perchè rischi di essere mandata da qualche parte.
> ciao
> fiore


 
non voglio offenderti, ma riconosco - in te come in altri - la lucina dell'ambivalenza, quella cosa per cui dite una cosa poi ne fate un 'altra. Per cui a che scopo indignarsi con voi?! Tanto domani tornate dai vostri uomini "imperfetti". Un'altra - e lo sa, con tutto l'affetto che ho per lei - è Amarax. Ma non siete le sole.

Tu parli di novembre, ma a me sembra che certe vostre "convivenze" fossero molto piu' recenti, se mi sbaglio nelle date, pardon.

L'unico consiglio che posso darti è sempre lo stesso, eliminalo dalla tua vita.

non ci riesci? Bon. Anche qui, cosa fatta capo ha.

Bacio!


----------



## Old fiorella99 (7 Agosto 2008)

verena, abitiamo insieme (quando c'è) nella mia piccola mansarda in campagna. abbiamo 1 camera da letto matrimoniale ed 1 solo letto. in tanta promiscuità ogni tanto ci scappa(va) il morto.
ma ormai lui torna a casa pochissimo e mi pare che ormai ci siano pochissimi pericoli che accada di nuovo perchè io ormai da mesi convivo con una nausea debilitante...
per quanto riguarda le contraddizioni che ci sono - e come! - considera che dopo tanti anni e due figli mi sono fatta il regalo di non agire d'impulso e valutare attentamente la situazione. sono rimasta in gioco perchè volevo capire ed essere certa di quello che facevo.
quando avrò messo l'ultima tessera del mosaico e sarà comparsa la parola fine..così sarà.
ciao e grazie comunque. da una crotala suprema sarebbe stupido aspettarsi dolcezze ma come hai visto anch'io posso essere velenosa (lo "scrivo" con il sorriso, eh?)
buona giornata
fiorella


----------



## Old carlotta (7 Agosto 2008)

mi ricordo di te, anche se forse non ho letto tutti i particolari.
manda pure da qualche parte anche me se ti fa sentire meglio, ma devo dirti che anch'io avverto qualcosa di stonato.
sei troppo piena di rancore. ancora troppo.
all'inizio era normale, con quello che hai vissuto. al posto tuo avrei fatto una cerneficina. ma non puoi continuare così in eterno.
il rancore è una brutta bestia, ti mangia viva. se non la smetti logorerà te e chi ti sta accanto. non ti sembra di aver già subito abbastanza dolore?
in principio questo dolore è stato causato da terzi, ma adesso sei soltanto tu che devi aiutarti a non soffrire più.
la tipa è una donna di merda, d'accordo. ma a che ti serve mandarle gli sms e fare ripicche di vario genere, se non a rimanere ancora ed ancora invishiata in questa brutta storia?
il mondo è pieno di persone di merda. quando ci capita d'incontrarne una sulla nostra strada, l'unica cosa che possiamo fare per salvarci è eliminarla dalla nostra vita il prima possibile. certe persone non hanno nemmeno la sensibilità necessaria ad essere ferite dal disprezzo. non capiscono l'odio così come non capiscono l'amicizia e l'amore, si limitano a distruggere tutto. hai solo da perderci, fidati.
con lui, mi rendo conto, non è così semplice. è il padre dei tuoi figli.
ma continuare così mi sembra davvero assurdo, anche per loro.
le persone commettono errori, fiorella. alcuni errori sono brutali.
ma non ci lasciano scelta: o perdoniamo, o chiudiamo.
evidentemente tu a perdonare non ci riesci. è comprensibile, ed è un tuo diritto. ma allora chiudi, santocielo!!!
dici che gli concedi di stare a casa vostra quando torna "per amore dei vostri figli". ma pensi davvero che sia un bene, per i vostri bambini, che tu ti metta in casa, anche sporadicamente, una persona che odi?!?
i ragazzini li respirano, l'odio e il rancore.
chiudi, chiudi, chiudi.
i bambini potranno frequentare il padre nelle modalità che deciderete col giudice, e tu potrai ricominciare a vivere.
perdonami, ma non hai scelta.
in bocca al lupo.
carlotta


----------



## Old fiorella99 (7 Agosto 2008)

non siamo sposati e per i bambini ci possiamo accordare.
iin questo momento non possiamo permetterci 2 case e 2 vite, semplicemente. è già difficilissimo così
fiore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> non siamo sposati e per i bambini ci possiamo accordare.
> iin questo momento non possiamo permetterci 2 case e 2 vite, semplicemente. è già difficilissimo così
> fiore


Un divano letto?


----------



## Old fiorella99 (7 Agosto 2008)

gli ho chiesto di trasferirsi nella camera dei ragazzi con nostra figlia.
io prenderei il piccolo con me.
ne parleremo la prossima settimana al suo rientro dalla assenza più lunga da quando siamo insieme: 1 mese.
io non ne posso più e sto veramente male e perciò devo trovare una soluzione al più presto. questo stare appesa mi logora.
fiore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> gli ho chiesto di trasferirsi nella camera dei ragazzi con nostra figlia.
> io prenderei il piccolo con me.
> ne parleremo la prossima settimana al suo rientro dalla assenza più lunga da quando siamo insieme: 1 mese.
> io non ne posso più e sto veramente male e perciò devo trovare una soluzione al più presto. questo stare appesa mi logora.
> fiore


Meglio una poltrona letto in sala o in cucina o un sacco a pelo in corridoio ...ma qualcosa che significhi chiaramente un'esclusione dalla famiglia.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (7 Agosto 2008)

ma io non lo voglio escludere dalla famiglia! (nel senso di figli)
non me ne sento il diritto. oddio, sto sbagliando tutto? spiegami
fiore


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> ma io non lo voglio escludere dalla famiglia! (nel senso di figli)
> non me ne sento il diritto. oddio, sto sbagliando tutto? spiegami
> fiore


oddio, diritto di escluderlo non ce l'hai, però, insomma, non è che hai a che fare con uno stinco di santo, quindi, magari, valuta se i tuoi figli è bene che siano 'educati' da lui... 

in ogni caso sicuramente non potete continuare a tenere i piedi su due staffe, o tornate seriamente insieme *seppellendo tutti i rancori/nausee/ecc *che avete, oppure dovete chiudere o per lo meno chiarire bene la situazione ('tra noi è finita, non torneremo più insieme, se dormi qui è solo per i figli, se nn te ne frega niente di loro, beh, quella è la porta, io nn te la darò più'!)


----------



## Old fiorella99 (7 Agosto 2008)

i miei figli sono informati per filo e per segno di tutto quello che è successo. hanno anche coltivato giusti rancori verso il padre che in fondo per il momento gli ha rovinato la vita ma sono stata io stessa ad invitarli (sia i bimbi che il padre) a incontrarsi e anche scontrarsi se necessario, pur di comunicare. 
sono certa che tutta questa storia lascerà nel cervello dei bambini delle tracce perenni, purtroppo. giorni fa la grande mi ha detto: mamma, e se anch'io avessi la sfortuna di incontrare un uomo come papà? che dire. ho pianto lacrime amare e gli avrei rotto la testa se lo avessi avuto di fronte.
in fondo lui è venuto meno negli anni anche al ruolo di genitore e non conosce i suoi figli. comunque faccio questo non per lui ma per loro che comunque hanno diritto ad avere un padre, visto che esiste. ora sta a lui riconquistarli. io sorveglierò che lui non possa più fargli del male. in caso contrario potrei veramente diventare cattivissima, come non sono stata mai.
fiore


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> in fondo lui è venuto meno negli anni anche al ruolo di genitore e non conosce i suoi figli. comunque faccio questo non per lui ma per loro che comunque hanno diritto ad avere un padre, visto che esiste. ora sta a lui riconquistarli.


in ogni caso resto dell'idea di prima, tenere i piedi su due staffe (cioè non chiarire bene la situazione) non fa sicuramente bene soprattutto ai tuoi figli; il rapporto tra loro e il padre è sicuramente compromesso, che se la veda lui, se gli interessano. nn so quanti anni abbiano i tuoi figli, se sono abbastanza grandi sicuramente lo cercheranno, se lo vogliono.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (7 Agosto 2008)

la grande ha 13 anni, il piccolo 9.

non voglio separarli, eravamo una famiglia molto unita sino a poco tempo fa.
devo aiutare anche lui a non continuare a fare cazzate in questo senso. 
fiore

p.s. ti ho scritto


----------



## Verena67 (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> verena, abitiamo insieme (quando c'è) nella mia piccola mansarda in campagna. abbiamo 1 camera da letto matrimoniale ed 1 solo letto. in tanta promiscuità ogni tanto ci scappa(va) il morto.



Fiorella, nonsense.

Una donna indignata non va a letto con l'uomo che l'ha umiliata e tradita: nemmeno su un'isola deserta.

Idem per il discorso della convivenza che continua.

Sbattilo fuori di casa e fottitene. Vada alla Caritas.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> ma io non lo voglio escludere dalla famiglia! (nel senso di figli)
> non me ne sento il diritto. oddio, sto sbagliando tutto? spiegami
> fiore


Come hanno detto anche altri, dicevo escludere nel senso di chiarire, anche con una risistemazione degli spazi, che lui lì è un ospite. Chiarirlo a lui, chiarirlo a te e ai figli che ora la situazione è cambiata e che lui non abita più lì e che viene ospitato per causa di forza maggiore...finché non si potrà attuare una soluzione migliore...ma lui non è diventato un figlio.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (7 Agosto 2008)

avete ragione ma noi abbiamo ancora tutto insieme! casa, lavoro, conti in banca. stavo cercando di separare la questione affettiva che riguarda me e lui da tutto il resto, rimandando a quando potremo farlo la separazione definitiva di tutto (anche lavoro, soldi etc).
per quanto riguarda la caritas io non lo considero affatto un figlio ma sono una persona corretta, a differenza di lui, e non getto per strada il padre dei miei figli nè nessun altro.
questa stessa cosa l'ho detta al marito della zoccola con lei davanti la notte che si è scoperta la tresca 1 anno fa, impedendo di fatto che lui la scaraventasse per la strada a mezzanotte.

io penso che se lui è un animale io non posso comunque scendere al suo livello. si faranno le cose giuste perchè io devo continuare a guardarmi allo specchio tutte le mattine e devo guardare i miei figli.

verena, persa. so che un giorno mi pentirò di non avervi ascoltate perchè lui non merita il mio rispetto ma non riesco ad essere così razionale e comunque non voglio fare del male a nessuno, se possibile. 
baci
fiore


----------



## Old Toujours (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> avete ragione ma noi abbiamo ancora tutto insieme! casa, lavoro, conti in banca. stavo cercando di separare la questione affettiva che riguarda me e lui da tutto il resto, rimandando a quando potremo farlo la separazione definitiva di tutto (anche lavoro, soldi etc).
> per quanto riguarda la caritas io non lo considero affatto un figlio ma sono una persona corretta, a differenza di lui, e non getto per strada il padre dei miei figli nè nessun altro.
> questa stessa cosa l'ho detta al marito della zoccola con lei davanti la notte che si è scoperta la tresca 1 anno fa, impedendo di fatto che lui la scaraventasse per la strada a mezzanotte.
> 
> ...


allora continua pure a stare male tu ... amen


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> avete ragione ma noi abbiamo ancora tutto insieme! casa, lavoro, conti in banca. stavo cercando di separare la questione affettiva che riguarda me e lui da tutto il resto, rimandando a quando potremo farlo la separazione definitiva di tutto (anche lavoro, soldi etc).
> per quanto riguarda la caritas io non lo considero affatto un figlio ma sono una persona corretta, a differenza di lui, e non getto per strada il padre dei miei figli nè nessun altro.
> questa stessa cosa l'ho detta al marito della zoccola con lei davanti la notte che si è scoperta la tresca 1 anno fa, impedendo di fatto che lui la scaraventasse per la strada a mezzanotte.
> 
> ...


La separazione fisica è fondamentale per attuare la separazione affettiva che è tanto difficile anche nei confronti di chi si è comportanto indegnamente.
E' tanto difficile che si finisce per mantenere un legame attraverso l'odio o il rancore... (o con ambivalenza attraverso una relazione saltuariamente di coppia)...tutto questo ha anche la funzione di tenere o illudersi di tenere legato l'altro per non vederlo trovare altro e non sentirsi totalmente rifiutate (vedi che capisco il meccanismo...) ma così si mantiene il dolore e non ci si libera per guardare avanti nella propria vita.
Capisco il tuo desiderio di essere corretta (fa ancor più risaltare l'indegnità di lui...), ma puoi trovare una soluzione se non definitiva almeno simbolica creando uno spazio (provvisorio esplicitamente ed evidentemente provvisorio) in casa in attesa di una sua sistemazione definitiva fuori.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> avete ragione ma noi abbiamo ancora tutto insieme! casa, lavoro, conti in banca. stavo cercando di separare la questione affettiva che riguarda me e lui da tutto il resto, rimandando a quando potremo farlo la separazione definitiva di tutto (anche lavoro, soldi etc).
> per quanto riguarda la caritas io non lo considero affatto un figlio ma sono una persona corretta, a differenza di lui, e non getto per strada il padre dei miei figli nè nessun altro.
> questa stessa cosa l'ho detta al marito della zoccola con lei davanti la notte che si è scoperta la tresca 1 anno fa, impedendo di fatto che lui la scaraventasse per la strada a mezzanotte.
> 
> ...


non ho capito cosa hai detto al marito dell'amante di tuo marito.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La separazione fisica è fondamentale per attuare la separazione affettiva che è tanto difficile anche nei confronti di chi si è comportanto indegnamente.
> E' tanto difficile che si finisce per mantenere un legame attraverso l'odio o il rancore... (o con ambivalenza attraverso una relazione saltuariamente di coppia)...tutto questo ha anche la funzione di tenere o illudersi di tenere legato l'altro per non vederlo trovare altro e non sentirsi totalmente rifiutate (vedi che capisco il meccanismo...) ma così si mantiene il dolore e non ci si libera per guardare avanti nella propria vita.
> Capisco il tuo desiderio di essere corretta (fa ancor più risaltare l'indegnità di lui...), ma puoi trovare una soluzione se non definitiva almeno simbolica creando uno spazio (provvisorio esplicitamente ed evidentemente provvisorio) in casa in attesa di una sua sistemazione definitiva fuori.


Persa, a te sfugge che il rimarcare sempre la propria integrità morale, il non aver fatto mai nulla di sbagliato, su chi ha sbagliato può avere effetti da sfinimento psicofisico.
piuttosto che un calvario come quello che fiorella propone in menù ogni volta che lo vede, è meglio lasciarsi subito.
perché va bene tutto ma il golgota lo ha già fatto uno per tutti, mi pare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Persa, a te sfugge che il rimarcare sempre la propria integrità morale, il non aver fatto mai nulla di sbagliato, su chi ha sbagliato può avere effetti da sfinimento psicofisico.
> piuttosto che un calvario come quello che fiorella propone in menù ogni volta che lo vede, è meglio lasciarsi subito.
> perché va bene tutto ma il golgota lo ha già fatto uno per tutti, mi pare.


Che lui si sfinisca francamente non mi sembra molto grave  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...è lei che si sta sfinendo e deve chiudere o ridurre al minimo i rapporti.


----------



## Bruja (7 Agosto 2008)

*.........*

Sono anch'io del parere che una separazione "fisica" di coise ed interessi sia presupposto alla visuale in proiezione del rapporto di coppia.
Troppe cose condivise rendono sempre più difficile vedere il senso dell'unione... se ne vede spesso solo la convenienza (e sia inteso in senso positivo).
Il problema non é il marito ma come Fiorella sta affrontando questa prova... per certi versi lui é ininfluente, é lei che deve superare "l'affronto".... dopo ci sarà spazio per qualunque decisione, positiva o negatiova che sia.... ma é lei la parte nodale....
Bruja


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> avete ragione ma noi abbiamo ancora tutto insieme! casa, lavoro, conti in banca. stavo cercando di separare la questione affettiva che riguarda me e lui da tutto il resto, rimandando a quando potremo farlo la separazione definitiva di tutto (anche lavoro, soldi etc).
> per quanto riguarda la caritas io non lo considero affatto un figlio ma sono una persona corretta, a differenza di lui, e non getto per strada il padre dei miei figli nè nessun altro.
> questa stessa cosa l'ho detta al marito della zoccola con lei davanti la notte che si è scoperta la tresca 1 anno fa, impedendo di fatto che lui la scaraventasse per la strada a mezzanotte.
> 
> ...


 
Devo dire la verità, ti ammiro. Riesci a mantenere una calma ed una correttezza incredibile anche qui dove potresti sfogarti ed "urlare". Personalmente non ci riuscirei. Tuo marito ha dimostrato una totale indifferenza verso tutti i tuoi principi, convinzioni e sentimenti pertanto a mio parere non merita nulla. E' giusto cercar di mantenere un comportamento corretto x i vostri figli ma allo stesso tempo tu devi uscirne e non lo puoi fare se lui resta lì anche solo poche notti. Al punto in cui siete occorrerebbe una separazione totale per poter poi ricominciare a vivere (almeno tu). Non farti sottomettere dal buonismo, non lo merita ed è nocivo x te.
Spero davvero che tu possa prendere il coraggio a 4 mani e fare ciò che va fatto


----------



## Old fiorella99 (7 Agosto 2008)

al marito della zoccola che quella notte voleva scaraventare fuori da casa dicevo che lei per quanto zoccola è persona e madre dei suoi figli e come persona doveva essere trattata. 
gli dicevo che il segno che questa cosa avrebbe lasciato nel cervello dei suoi due figli maschi, già coinvolti purtroppo nelle bassezze della madre, avrebbero condizionato il loro rapporto con le donne per tutta la vita.
non si getta uno per strada di notte, secondo me, meno che mai la madre dei tuoi figli.
io non mi metto sul piedistallo e dico sempre ai miei che tutti siamo vittime di qualcosa. io delle bassezze del loro padre, lui di se stesso. li invito anche a stargli vicino perchè comunque penso che anche per lui sia difficile perdere tutto.
per quanto riguarda il resto il mio martellamento è continuo e fa male a tutti, lo so.

lui sino ad ora è voluto rimanere.

benvenuto all'inferno, bellezza
fiore


----------



## Old Toujours (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> al marito della zoccola che quella notte voleva scaraventare fuori da casa dicevo che lei per quanto zoccola è persona e madre dei suoi figli e come persona doveva essere trattata.
> gli dicevo che il segno che questa cosa avrebbe lasciato nel cervello dei suoi due figli maschi, già coinvolti purtroppo nelle bassezze della madre, avrebbero condizionato il loro rapporto con le donne per tutta la vita.
> non si getta uno per strada di notte, secondo me, meno che mai la madre dei tuoi figli.
> io non mi metto sul piedistallo e dico sempre ai miei che tutti siamo vittime di qualcosa. io delle bassezze del loro padre, lui di se stesso. li invito anche a stargli vicino perchè comunque penso che anche per lui sia difficile perdere tutto.
> ...


















quoto Verena ... tutto quanto.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (7 Agosto 2008)

non dovete vedermi così calma,
in realtà. gli ho incrinato una costola, spaccato un dente, massacrato, calciato mentre era svenuto a terra nella sua pipì (non me ne ero accorta), lasciato tramortito dietro al cancello di casa dentro ad un rovo, gridato al telefono anche per 7 ore di fila quello che penso di lui (tutto un viaggio in macchina), sputtanato con tutti quelli che conosco etc, distrutto in tutti i sensi.
per me lui era tutto e la reazione che ho avuto è stata veramente feroce, credetemi. il primo mese ero così scombussolata che non ho mai dormito. stavo finendo al manicomio..

ciò nonostante cerco di essere giusta. questa è la mia forza.
quando mi passa l'incazzatura mi scuso persino con lui se sono stata eccessiva.
sono proprio una stronza
fiore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> non dovete vedermi così calma,
> in realtà. gli ho incrinato una costola, spaccato un dente, massacrato, calciato mentre era svenuto a terra nella sua pipì (non me ne ero accorta), lasciato tramortito dietro al cancello di casa dentro ad un rovo, gridato al telefono anche per 7 ore di fila quello che penso di lui (tutto un viaggio in macchina), sputtanato con tutti quelli che conosco etc, distrutto in tutti i sensi.
> per me lui era tutto e la reazione che ho avuto è stata veramente feroce, credetemi. il primo mese ero così scombussolata che non ho mai dormito. stavo finendo al manicomio..
> 
> ...


Ma non è stato abbastanza.
Come nel finale de "La stangata" non è mai abbatanza...
Ma devi comprendere che essere totalmente fredda con lui sarebbe la cosa più giusta e insieme atroce.


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> non dovete vedermi così calma,
> in realtà. *gli ho incrinato una costola, spaccato un dente, massacrato, calciato mentre era svenuto a terra nella sua pipì (non me ne ero accorta), lasciato tramortito dietro al cancello di casa dentro ad un rovo,* gridato al telefono anche per 7 ore di fila quello che penso di lui (tutto un viaggio in macchina), sputtanato con tutti quelli che conosco etc, distrutto in tutti i sensi.
> per me lui era tutto e la reazione che ho avuto è stata veramente feroce, credetemi. il primo mese ero così scombussolata che non ho mai dormito. stavo finendo al manicomio..
> 
> ...


 






   Permettimi una battuta....spero di non farti mai incazzare!!


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non è stato abbastanza.
> Come nel finale de "La stangata" non è mai abbatanza...
> Ma devi comprendere che *essere totalmente fredda con lui sarebbe la cosa più giusta e insieme atroce.[/*quote]
> 
> Sono d'accordo. Come se lui fosse morto insieme alla vostra relazione.


----------



## Bruja (7 Agosto 2008)

*fiorella*

Hai fatto di tutto e di più.... ma non quello che era efficace.  Non devi buttare per strada nessuno, ma un gelo eloquente intorno ci stava bene... Una indisponibilità che era più chiara di un litigio...
Non sò che dirti ma la sensazione é che tu, scenate a parte, sia talmente corretta ed affidabile che.... così impari!!!  E lui lo ha capito benissimo.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (7 Agosto 2008)

piu' che altro qui si scambia il buonismo per dignità.

Fiorella è in un gioco a due, una luna di fiele.

Opto, come Anna, per lasciarceli (entrambi).


----------



## Old fiorella99 (7 Agosto 2008)

quando ti senti dire:
"giuro sulla testa dei miei figli che questa cosa non è successa" e tu sei certa che invece non è così...
ti viene una forza!
non so come non l'ho lasciato morto a terra.

fiore


----------



## Bruja (7 Agosto 2008)

*fiorella*



fiorella99 ha detto:


> quando ti senti dire:
> "giuro sulla testa dei miei figli che questa cosa non è successa" e tu sei certa che invece non è così...
> ti viene una forza!
> non so come non l'ho lasciato morto a terra.
> ...


Quel che cponta é che.... ci rimanga!!!! Non sai quanto sanno essere guitti in certi frangenti  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> quando ti senti dire:
> "giuro sulla testa dei miei figli che questa cosa non è successa" e tu sei certa che invece non è così...
> ti viene una forza!
> non so come non l'ho lasciato morto a terra.
> ...


 
Non andrebbe detto ma hai fatto bene, ti 6 sfogata. Ora però devi recidere il cordone. La tempesta è passata ora è tempo della stima dei danni e poi della ricostruzione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> quando ti senti dire:
> "giuro sulla testa dei miei figli che questa cosa non è successa" e tu sei certa che invece non è così...
> ti viene una forza!
> non so come non l'ho lasciato morto a terra.
> ...


Mi ripeto ...ma mio marito si è convinto subito a trovare una sistemazione fuori casa (anche se io avevo già contattato mia suocera...:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    quando gli ho detto che mentre dormiva avrei potuto soffocarlo o tagliarglielo


----------



## Old fiorella99 (7 Agosto 2008)

quella stronza di mia madre quando successe il fatto disse:
caro, se fiorella ti butta fuori casa tu vieni da me. ci sarà sempre un posto per te in casa mia.

questo perchè in questi anni lui ha sempre recitato il ruolo del bravo ragazzo e si è fatto ben volere. infatti ancora oggi si stenta a credere che si tratti della stessa persona che ha combinato quello che ha combinato

ora il giudizio (mio padre, lo adorava) comincia ad essere:
fiorella, ma non lo possiamo liquidare?
ha usato proprio queste parole
che tristezza

comunque quando riprenderemo fiato economico lui andrà via. è già deciso.
grazie a tutti.sgridatemi che sono proprio fessa
fiore


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> quella stronza di mia madre quando successe il fatto disse:
> caro, se fiorella ti butta fuori casa tu vieni da me. ci sarà sempre un posto per te in casa mia.
> 
> questo perchè in questi anni lui ha sempre recitato il ruolo del bravo ragazzo e si è fatto ben volere. infatti ancora oggi si stenta a credere che si tratti della stessa persona che ha combinato quello che ha combinato
> ...


 
Certo non è il massimo non avere l'appoggio neppure della propria famiglia. E' stato abile ad incantare tutti. Pian piano la gnete si renderà conto che avevi ragione.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (7 Agosto 2008)

no, no. ormai si sono resi conto tutti di come stanno le cose...ma come dice mio cugino..i parenti sono sempre conservatori ed hanno l'interesse a lasciare le cose come stanno...
fiore


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> no, no. ormai si sono resi conto tutti di come stanno le cose...ma come dice mio cugino..i parenti sono sempre conservatori ed hanno l'interesse a lasciare le cose come stanno...
> fiore


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> quella stronza di mia madre quando successe il fatto disse:
> caro, se fiorella ti butta fuori casa tu vieni da me. ci sarà sempre un posto per te in casa mia.
> 
> questo perchè in questi anni lui ha sempre recitato il ruolo del bravo ragazzo e si è fatto ben volere. infatti ancora oggi si stenta a credere che si tratti della stessa persona che ha combinato quello che ha combinato
> ...


ti sembrerà strano ma mia madre è stronza uguale.
ce l'ha a morte con mio cognato che è un bravo uomo, e salva mio marito in ogni occasione.
roba da matti...
purtroppo mio padre è morto 22 anni fa, se no avrei avuto anche io chi mi capiva.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> no, no. ormai si sono resi conto tutti di come stanno le cose...ma come dice mio cugino..i parenti sono sempre conservatori ed hanno l'interesse a lasciare le cose come stanno...
> fiore


poi figurati, con una madre casa e chiesa come la mia... hai voglia a dirle che mi ha fatto stare male.
ma no. sono io quella che si comporta male. pentiti, mi ha detto, e confessati.
roba da suicidio detta da una madre.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (7 Agosto 2008)

anna, non credere sia meglio mia madre che sminuiva dicendo:
ma quanto la meni...cosa sarà mai! anche tuo padre sapessi quanti casini ha combinato...(bella consolazione :nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	





passo dal parte del torto perchè "dò troppo peso" a sta cosa.
tu dici roba da matti?

che facciamo: scambiamo? ti vuoi fare un giro con mia madre?

fiore


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> anna, non credere sia meglio mia madre che sminuiva dicendo:
> ma quanto la meni...cosa sarà mai! anche tuo padre sapessi quanti casini ha combinato...(bella consolazione :nuke
> 
> 
> ...


io a mia madre non racconto più niente da 8 anni.
quando le ho detto che stavo male perché mio marito mi tradiva mi ha detto di sopportare che anche lei aveva sopportato, e che anzi, mio padre era peggio.
a parte che io me lo ricordo bene mio padre, e nonostante ogni tanto prendesse una ciucca, era un uomo davvero buono. ma no. lei deve fare la martire sopravvissuta ad ogni costo, e io questo non glielo perdono.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Agosto 2008)

Ogni persona ...anche una madre ...non vuole ammettere alla fine di una vita di aver sbagliato e che il suo subire non era nobile ..ma solo vigliacco e conformista.
Però bisogna capire anche come sono state cresciute e la cultura in cui si sono formate.
Ricordo però l'orrore che aveva provato mia madre al racconto di una signora che veniva a stirare che quando era tornata dai genitori perché il marito la picchiava e aveva violentato le figlie, si era sentita dire di tornare da lui perché comunque faceva il suo dovere di marito perché la manteneva (notare che andando lei a servizio non era vero neppure questo)...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ogni persona ...anche una madre ...non vuole ammettere alla fine di una vita di aver sbagliato e che il suo subire non era nobile ..ma solo vigliacco e conformista.
> Però bisogna capire anche come sono state cresciute e la cultura in cui si sono formate.
> Ricordo però l'orrore che aveva provato mia madre al racconto di una signora che veniva a stirare che quando era tornata dai genitori perché il marito la picchiava e aveva violentato le figlie, si era sentita dire di tornare da lui perché comunque faceva il suo dovere di marito perché la manteneva (notare che andando lei a servizio non era vero neppure questo)...


roba da suicidio... pensa dove può arrivare una certa mentalità.
io mia madre non la perdono proprio per niente, invece.
lei è proprio infarcita della cultura cattolica che insegna a sopportare.


----------



## Old Toujours (7 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> non dovete vedermi così calma,
> in realtà. gli ho incrinato una costola, spaccato un dente, massacrato, *calciato mentre era svenuto a terra nella sua pipì* (non me ne ero accorta), lasciato tramortito dietro al cancello di casa dentro ad un rovo, gridato al telefono anche per 7 ore di fila quello che penso di lui (tutto un viaggio in macchina), sputtanato con tutti quelli che conosco etc, distrutto in tutti i sensi.
> per me lui era tutto e la reazione che ho avuto è stata veramente feroce, credetemi. il primo mese ero così scombussolata che non ho mai dormito. stavo finendo al manicomio..
> 
> ...


è un'immagine molto bella


----------



## Mari' (7 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> è un'immagine molto bella



... che dici, ci prendiamo/gustiamo una granita al limone insieme?


----------



## Old Toujours (7 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... che dici, ci prendiamo/gustiamo una granita al limone insieme?


con molto piacere mari' ... lo spremo io però il limone


----------



## Mari' (7 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> con molto piacere mari' ... *lo spremo io però il limone *




CHE FORZA!


CHE UOMO!!!

































































​


----------



## Old Toujours (7 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> CHE FORZA!​
> 
> 
> CHE UOMO!!!​


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> è un'immagine molto bella


bah. e poi non guardi hostel...?


----------



## Old Toujours (7 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bah. e poi non guardi hostel...?


però mi sono messo a leggere il confessionale ...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> però mi sono messo a leggere il confessionale ...


sei un'anima candida...
e si vede tanto che io no, invece?


----------



## Mari' (7 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> però mi sono messo a leggere il confessionale ...

























   ecco il mio Toujours di altri tempi  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   Ben Tornato!


----------



## Old Toujours (7 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei un'anima candida...
> e si vede tanto che io no, invece?


lo sei molto più di come ti dipingi  

	
	
		
		
	


	






vado a casa ... devo riflettere su questi comportamenti da ultrà con tifosi a seguito che fanno la hola ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ciao ciao


----------



## Old Toujours (7 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ecco il mio Toujours di altri tempi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 















ciao mari' alla prossima


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Agosto 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> lo sei molto più di come ti dipingi
> 
> 
> 
> ...








io non ho mai comportamenti da ultrà. semmai li subisco e ogni tanto mi fanno anche un po' male.


----------



## Old Toujours (7 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non ho mai comportamenti da ultrà. semmai li subisco e ogni tanto mi fanno anche un po' male.


non era riferito a te infatti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ne comportamento descritto ne successivo incitamento a poter fare di meglio ... molto educativo


----------



## oscuro (7 Agosto 2008)

*Anna*

Anna a volte mi chiedo...se fossi stata un uomo....altro che ultrà....un criminale della peggiore risma...!!


----------



## Old fiorella99 (7 Agosto 2008)

sciò cocche, sciò

non occupate il mio spazio di dolore
fiore


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Agosto 2008)

Fiorella, capisco la rabbia, ma credo che tu abbia esagerato a maltrattare così tuo marito (maltrattare fisicamente e moralmente). Neppure un animale deve essere trattato così.
Non puoi distruggere la sua dignità davanti agli altri e davanti ai figli.
Lui ti ha ferito e ha distrutto la tua vita e la tua famiglia, ma non lo ha fatto di proposito.
La tua sofferenza è stata conseguenza delle sue cazzate ma lui non voleva volontariamente farti soffrire.
Tu invece ti impegni a fargliela pagare, a farlo soffrire più che puoi.
Sei già passata dalla parte del torto.
Mi pare evidente che il modo con cui hai affrontato finora il tradimento sia sbagliato.
Sei ancora piena di rabbia nonostante le penose umiliazioni che tuo marito ha subito.
Credo che dovreste contrattare uno psicologo o un terapeuta familiare per aiutarvi a separarvi o a ritornare insieme.
Spero che tutto quello che tuo marito ha sofferto non passi invano ma che ti apra gli occhi e ti faccia capire che anche tu puoi sbagliare, praticare il male e far soffrire inutilmente una persona che dovrebbe esserti prossima.


----------



## Old canaglia (8 Agosto 2008)

*Che fare?*

Eccomi qua,
pur con l'internet da deserto la cui velocità vi lascio solo immaginare, mi 
sono letto almeno un paio di volte tutti i vostri commenti, passando di 
volta in volta dall'approvazione, alla indignazione,alla meraviglia, alla 
incazzatura etc etc. . Non voglio fare classifiche ma devo dire che in 
tutto o in parte sono d'accordo con quasi tutti voi.
Il problema come sempre, come al solito è: che fare? accettare quello che 
vuole fiorella oppure no, ma quello che vuole fiorella è veramente quello 
che dice o no?. 
Mi spiego, tutto quello che dice Fiorella è vero, è vero che continuiamo a vivere insieme, almeno quando sono a casa, è vero che continuiamo a fare sesso quando stiamo insieme (solo nell'ultimo mese c'è stato un calo e mentre lo scrivo credo di aver capito anche perchè), è vero che abbiamo ancora una gestione comune dei beni, del lavoro, dei soldi ma, questa cosa l'abbiamo concordata, non è stata da me imposta (eventulamente 
l'ago della bilancia penderebbe più dalla parte di fiorella). E' ovvio che a me sta bene così com'è questa cosa.
Che fare quando non più tardi di un mese fa ho ricevuto in dono da fiorella una colomba della pace con un piccolo foglietto in cui è scritto "Giugno 2008- Pace- fiore", che fare quando per quasi un anno, dopo furiose litigate (eufemismo), abbiamo amoreggiato come due piccioncini, che fare dopo che per quasi un anno abbiamo continuato ad investire sulla casa ( abbiamo cambiato, divani, letto) abbiamo fatto l'orto insieme,ci siamo riempiti il balcone di fiori come non mai,abbiamo in qualche modo tentato anche di rimettere in carreggiata la nostra situazione economica ( io nel deserto ci sono per quello, non per fare l'eremita). 
Io so che fiorella soffre molto la mia assenza, non fraintendete, non sto 
dicendo che gli manco, ma una cosa simile: vede nelle mie assenze da casa una fuga dalle responsabilità ( presumo in parte vera, anche se quando ho iniziato in molti avevano consigliato questo allontanamento per cui tutti e due ci eravamo convinti), si sente castrata dall'impossibilità di fare lei la stessa cosa, mi invidia la mia libertà (dovendo lei badare ai figli) e si sente sola a dover affrontare la quotidianità che una volta era praticamente, soprattutto per sua volontà, in mano mia.
Ho pensato anche che la mia assenza le pesasse pure sotto il profilo sessuale, visto che avevamo ricominciato a fare sesso in maniera degna ed in grande quantità, infatti man mano che passano i giorni dalla mia partenza la tensione cresce a dismisura per poi placarsi, per la maggior 
parte delle volte, dopo una litigata di benvenuto e una più o meno sodisfacente scopata.
Ripeto che fare? devo sparire dalla vita di Fiorella o no è sicuro che fiorella vuole questo?
Io non lo so: le ho detto tante volte che il giorno che mi accorgessi che che quel momento è arrivato, che in lei vedessi veramente questo suo desiderio, non ci impiegherei molto ad andare, anche alla Caritas se fosse necesario.
Il problema è che io sono molto innamorato di fiorella, sono così innamorato ( oppure pazzo o per dirlo alla fiorella maniera fuori dalla realtà ) che mi sento di farle di nuovo la proposta di matrimonio che le feci qualche mese fa. A costo di beccarmi una martellata quando la prossima settimana tornerò a casa.

Scusatemi dello sfogo, ma come ho detto cerco aiuto per capire.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Agosto 2008)

canaglia ha detto:


> Eccomi qua,
> pur con l'internet da deserto la cui velocità vi lascio solo immaginare, mi
> sono letto almeno un paio di volte tutti i vostri commenti, passando di
> volta in volta dall'approvazione, alla indignazione,alla meraviglia, alla
> ...



Praticamente dici che Fiorella con i fatti dimostra che non ti vuole mandare fuori di casa.
Mi sembrate due fratelli che possono amarsi e successivamente litigare furiosamente ma che non si possono separare proprio perché sono fratelli.
Le ferite che vi siete inferti reciprocamente sono molto profonde, non credo che ce la facciate ad uscire da soli da questa situazione.
Penso che dovreste trovare un mediatore, qualcuno che vi aiuti a chiarirvi le idee.
Per il bene vostro e dei vostri figli.


----------



## Old canaglia (8 Agosto 2008)

Diciamo che non ci ho capito e non ci capisco molto. E' evidente che il mio punto vista è sicuramente diverso dal punto di vista di fiorella, sicuramente lei darà versioni diverse o comunque tenderà a giustificare i suoi comportamenti in maniera opposta a come li capisco io.
Ho proposto quello che dici tu ma non c'è niente da fare.
non so che dire


----------



## Old fiorella99 (8 Agosto 2008)

giobbe, sono abbastanza sorpresa di passare dalla parte del torto ma non fa niente. lo so io cosa ho passato in questi anni e cosa passo e penso anzi che le mie reazioni siano abbastanza light per tutto il male che ho subito.
voglio precisarti che sono molti mesi ormai che frequento uno psicologo che mi ha aiutata e sostenuta perchè credo non sarei ancora viva.
se avessi dovuto basarmi sul supporto del mio ex marito...
ti dico solo che un giorno, siccome io piangevo continuamente, mi ha fatto il verso. questo è l'uomo che difendi.
la lista delle schifezze che ha fatto è lunga e tu non sai tutto.
lo psicologo più volte mi ha chiesto se accettavo di iniziare un percorso di coppia ma io ho rifiutato perchè nel mio cuore non c'è più nessuna coppia, nessun rapporto da salvare.
lui stesso ha convenuto che se non ci sono i presupposti è inutile andare avanti.

tornando al mio ex, lui ritiene che siccome io ogni tanto ho dei gesti umani nei suoi confronti (la colomba della pace era perchè io sono veramente stanca della guerra) o abbiamo fatto - ormai nel passato/trapassato - del sesso, allora c'è ancora qualcosa che ci lega e ci potrebbe far ricominciare.
strano anche che faccia questo ragionamento, conoscendomi molto bene e sapendo che sono una persona molto razionale e a 46 anni non faccio scelte (che per altro si sono già rivelate distruttive) basandomi sul cuore. mi vanto di usare il cervello e il mio cervello dice no.
questo è. e lui lo sa
il conflitto con mio cervello è il nodo che avrebbe dovuto sciogliere in questo anno per avere qualche opportunità. non ha fatto niente. solo scappare. e il mio cervello continua a dire no. non c'è niente da fare.
fiore


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Fiorella, capisco la rabbia, ma credo che tu abbia esagerato a maltrattare così tuo marito (maltrattare fisicamente e moralmente). Neppure un animale deve essere trattato così.
> Non puoi distruggere la sua dignità davanti agli altri e davanti ai figli.
> Lui ti ha ferito e ha distrutto la tua vita e la tua famiglia, ma non lo ha fatto di proposito.
> La tua sofferenza è stata conseguenza delle sue cazzate ma lui non voleva volontariamente farti soffrire.
> ...


Non sono affatto d'accordo. Come sarebbe che non l'avrebbe fatta soffrire di proposito? Io credo che un tradimento in sè porti già dolore e sofferenze, ma quando tuo marito ti tradisce con una tua amica (o almeno una che si definisce tale), a casa tua il rispetto sia sotto zero. Possibile che nessuno pensi alle conseguenze dei propri gesti per poi, solo poi, dichiarasi pentito?
Certo, la reazione di Fiorella è stata forte, forse troppo, ma anche quello che ha dovito subire è stato forte, forse troppo.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (8 Agosto 2008)

canaglia ha detto:


> Ripeto che fare? devo sparire dalla vita di Fiorella o no è sicuro che fiorella vuole questo?


ascolta, finora siete _'stati insieme'_ (dopo il tradimento, dico) e la vita è stata _piuttosto complicata_ e mi sembra evidente che così non vada... a questo punto provate a darci un taglio, riacquistate il VOSTRO PROPRIO equilibrio, poi, quando starete bene con VOI STESSI a quel punto, ma solo allora, potrete provare a vedere se e cosa ricostruire insieme.


----------



## Old Toujours (8 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Fiorella, capisco la rabbia, ma credo che tu abbia esagerato a maltrattare così tuo marito* (maltrattare fisicamente e moralmente). Neppure un animale deve essere trattato così.
> *Non puoi distruggere la sua dignità davanti agli altri e davanti ai figli*.
> Lui ti ha ferito e ha distrutto la tua vita e la tua famiglia, ma non lo ha fatto di proposito.
> La tua sofferenza è stata conseguenza delle sue cazzate ma lui non voleva volontariamente farti soffrire.
> ...





giobbe ha detto:


> Praticamente dici che Fiorella con i fatti dimostra che non ti vuole mandare fuori di casa.
> Mi sembrate due fratelli che possono amarsi e successivamente litigare furiosamente ma che non si possono separare proprio perché sono fratelli.
> Le ferite che vi siete inferti reciprocamente sono molto profonde, non credo che ce la facciate ad uscire da soli da questa situazione.
> *Penso che dovreste trovare un mediatore, qualcuno che vi aiuti a chiarirvi le idee.*
> *Per il bene vostro e dei vostri figli*.


assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## Old canaglia (8 Agosto 2008)

*Non fare niente*

Non ho fatto niente
questo è quello che fiorella mi dice sempre.
Io però non sono solo scappato ho cercato, sto cercando di fare qualcosa.
ci sono persone che da sole trovano il coraggio di individuare, capire e correggere i propri errori, ci sono persone che lo fanno perchè spinte da eventi e/o situazioni incidentali, ci sono persone che di farlo proprio non ci pensano, non gliene frega niente.
Io purtroppo noi rientro nei virtuosi ma, per fortuna nemmeno nella categoria degli infimi. 
Ho vissuto nel "malaffare", è successo l'irreparabile, ho deciso di cambiare registro. Che per me ha significato rinnegare 50 anni della propria esistenza.Salvare qualcosa se c'era da salvare e ricominciare.
Questa scelta l'ho fatta subito, nel momento in cui è successo il terremoto io ho deciso che avrei dovuto cambiare, che quello che avevo fatto non si doveva ripetere. Ma, come dice il proverbio " tra il dire ed il fare c'è di mezzo il mare", la cosa non si è rivelata ne semplice ne rapida.
Io ad un certo punto, dopo tanti  e gravi errori iniziali ho deciso che dovevo assolutamente cambiare e quello era inevitabilmente,senza ombra di dubbio l'unica ragione per la quale fiorella mi avrebbe potuto accettare ancora. Non avevo chance mi potevo presentare a lei solo se non fossi più stato l'infame verme che gli aveva rovinato la vita.
Credo che per fare questo, cambiare il proprio modo di fare, il proprio modo di pensare, in qualche modo il proprio carattere sia costato morti e feriti per non aver potuto pensare agli altri avendo utilizzato quei pochi byte disponibili solo per raggiungere quell'obiettivo.
Non so se quell'obiettivo è stato raggiunto, solo la vita futura lo potrà dire, so per certo che molti dei miei precedenti comportamenti maligni, causa dei nostri problemi, sono spariti, erano i più facili, non c'è dubbio, ma qualcosa è stato fatto.
Ho chiesto aiuto a molti, anche se alla fine so che la soluzione è dentro di me, per capire come sciogliere il nodo rappresentato dal conflitto con il cervello da parte di fiorella, ad oggi, è vero, non ho trovato nulla.


----------



## ranatan (8 Agosto 2008)

canaglia ha detto:


> Ho chiesto aiuto a molti, anche se alla fine so che la soluzione è dentro di me, per capire come sciogliere il nodo rappresentato dal conflitto con il cervello da parte di fiorella, ad oggi, è vero, non ho trovato nulla.


Ciao.
Fiorella ha saggiamente chiesto aiuto anche ad un terapista.
Se già non lo fai ti consiglio caldamente di trovare anche tu una persona competente che ti aiuti a capire come comportarti.
Quando mio marito ed io eravamo in crisi ci siamo fatti molto male a vicenda (non ai vostri livelli...) e credo che senza un aiuto "esterno" (come dice giobbe) non possiate farcela.
Un saluto


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

canaglia ha detto:


> Non ho fatto niente
> questo è quello che fiorella mi dice sempre.
> Io però non sono solo scappato ho cercato, sto cercando di fare qualcosa.
> ci sono persone che da sole trovano il coraggio di individuare, capire e correggere i propri errori, ci sono persone che lo fanno perchè spinte da eventi e/o situazioni incidentali, ci sono persone che di farlo proprio non ci pensano, non gliene frega niente.
> ...


la cosa davvero importante è che avete due figli ancora piccoli. tutto il resto viene dopo. capisco che convivere è difficilissimo, ma dovete davvero darvi una regolata.
per tutto il resto... non so cosa puoi avere fatto di tanto grave, a parte il tradimento, ma immagino che, se tua moglie è così incazzata, i suoi motivi li deve avere tutti.
ma sono anche convinta che fra di voi qualcosa zoppicasse alla grande anche prima del tradimento... cioè secondo me gli equiliri fra voi erano già sbilanciati.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2008)

A me sembra che siate devastati entrambi dal bisogno di essere amati.
Non vedo in voi comunicazione.
In fondo state usando il forum come mediatore di coppia e non mi sembra una cattiva idea. Tanti punti di vista diversi possono aiutarvi a individuare i nodi in cui la vostra comunicazione si inceppa.
Da tradita e da donna mi sento, ovviamente, più vicina a Fiorella e credo che lei abbia bisogno di quello che io chiamo risarcimento sentimentale. In altre parole da Canaglia sta cercando la conferma che nonostante quello che lui ha fatto (e di cui lui non riesce davvero a comprendere la gravità) lui le vuole bene e ha capito.
Questo non significa che lei voglia ricominciare.
Non può pensare di ricominciare a fargli prestiti se lui non ripaga il debito iniziale.
Invece lui crede che quando lei accetta gli acconti in realtà stia ricominciando a dargli credito.
La metafora finanziaria aiuta a capire?


----------



## Old fiorella99 (8 Agosto 2008)

troppo giusto.
aggiungo che ci troviamo sul forum perchè all'ennesima puttanata detta gli ho detto che se vuole comunicare con me lo deve fare davanti ad altri, in pubblico.
così vediamo se continua coi suoi giochetti davanti a tanti testimoni.

non rifaccio l'elenco delle malefatte per chi si è perso le puntate precedenti ma sappiate che ha coplito a 360°. famiglia, figli, passato presente e futuro, lavoro, soldi, salute, rispetto.
ovunque abbia messo le sue zampe ha combinato qualche danno.

fiore


----------



## Old carlotta (8 Agosto 2008)

boh. mandatemi pure al diavolo ma per me siete fuori di testa.
e tu fiorella, nemmeno sei onesta con noi che qui si cerca di darti una mano.
parole su parole per tentare di consigliarti una soluzione per una separazione "pratica" (divano letto, spazi provvisori, caritas  perchè ci dici che solo per contingenze "pratiche" lo ospiti in casa, e la meni tanto che sei corretta, che nessuno si sbatte a dormire per strada, eccetera eccetera eccetera.......
e poi, sentendo l'altra campana, scopriamo regalini della pace, bigliettini, ristrutturazioni dell'arredamento, pace fra le lenzuola, e via dicendo.
vi prendete a botte, fate pace scopando, vi tramortite, fate i piccioncini e andate a comprare il divano, vi infamate, vi fate regalini, si inviano sms all'ex-amante........ oh, ma quanti anni avete?!!!?
tutti fatti vostri, per carità, ma i vostri figli????
mi auguro con tutto il cuore che quando vi fate 'ste sceneggiate siano a giocare dagli amichetti, o davvero sì che cresceranno con una visione storta degli uomini, delle donne, e dei rapporti interpersonali in genere.
e complimenti a te fiorella per il tuo fegato, che riesci a farti scopare da uno che ti fa tanto schifo.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (8 Agosto 2008)

scusa carlotta, non sei autorizzata a mettere in discussione la mia onestà.
non mi conosci
vaffanculo
fiore


----------



## Old carlotta (8 Agosto 2008)

figurati, vado subito e porto il beauty.
non ti conosco e non m'interessa, ma leggo quello che c'è scritto qui.
e qui qualcuno racconta fregnacce.
e raccontare fregnacce quando si è esplicitamente cercato un confronto in un forum pubblico, mettendo chi sta provando a darti una mano nella condizione di soppesare una realtà completamente falsata e su di questa impegnarsi per darti un suggerimento, io lo ritengo disonesto, punto.
se ti esponi devi farlo in modo leale, e anche essere pronta ad accettare opinioni che non condividi, e che comunque saranno sempre formulate in base a quello che scrivi qui.
altrimenti andate a scornarvi e a raccontarvela in chat privata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2008)

carlotta ha detto:


> boh. mandatemi pure al diavolo ma per me siete fuori di testa.
> e tu fiorella, nemmeno sei onesta con noi che qui si cerca di darti una mano.
> parole su parole per tentare di consigliarti una soluzione per una separazione "pratica" (divano letto, spazi provvisori, caritas  perchè ci dici che solo per contingenze "pratiche" lo ospiti in casa, e la meni tanto che sei corretta, che nessuno si sbatte a dormire per strada, eccetera eccetera eccetera.......
> e poi, sentendo l'altra campana, scopriamo regalini della pace, bigliettini, ristrutturazioni dell'arredamento, pace fra le lenzuola, e via dicendo.
> ...


Forse non hai avuto la ventura (sventura) di subire un tradimento dopo molti anni di matrimonio e una famiglia.
E' ben difficile non avere un minimo di ambivalenza nei confronti di una persona con cui si sono condivise le cose più importanti della vita.
La si guarda e vengono in mente momenti di tenerezza e di abbandono e si vorrebbero cancellare tutti gli aspetti che ci impediscono razionalmente e sentimentalmente di continuare ad avere la nostra vita.
E' umano avere cedimenti e momenti in cui si fa "come se".
Che non sia utile per nessuno lo si vede bene dall'esterno.
Ma tanti vivono per anni in situazioni ambigue e ambivalenti e tormentate e non sono persone disoneste.
Certo la situazione pratica non aiuta a chiudere e chiudere è sempre doloroso e difficile. 
Se leggi Amarax ti salta agli occhi.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (8 Agosto 2008)

disonestà?realtà completamente falsata? ma sei veramente fuori e sei da querela.
quando entri a pugni tesi nella vita degli altri almeno accertati di esserti documentata. è quasi un anno che scrivo in questo forum e sei la prima vera stronza che incontro

rivaffanculo, con tutto il beauty
fiore


----------



## Old carlotta (8 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tanti vivono per anni in situazioni ambigue e ambivalenti e tormentate e non sono persone disoneste.


basterebbe leggere, ma posso ripetere.
non ho affatto parlato di disonestà relativa all'ambivalenza di quel rapporto. su quello, se mi era concesso, ho dato la mia opinione, ma non ho parlato di disonestà.
ho detto: *"disonesta con noi che si cerca di darti una mano".*
e qui ti invito a leggere quello che ha raccontato lei, e poi quello che ha raccontato lui.
io l'ho fatto, l'ho fatto con l'attenzione che sempre ci metto quando decido di dare il mio modestissimo contributo, e ti assicuro che mi sono sentita un pò presa per il culo.
tutto qui.


----------



## LDS (8 Agosto 2008)

a me non frega un emerito bip se stai male. mi interessa ancora meno se tuo marito non riesce ad alzarsi dal letto. Potete anche spararvi proiettili di merda in faccia e darvele di santa ragione fino a tramortivi l'animo. Potete rintuzzarvi, rinfacciarvi tutto il male che vi siete fatti, ma lascia fuori i tuoi figli.
Non hai manco un'idea di cosa sia, forse, vedere i genitori litigare e sputtanarsi e sentirsi presi in mezzo perchè tu a 14 devi sapere i cazzi della vita dei tuoi genitori passata.
I tuoi figli non meritano la tua sofferenza. Quello è un problema tuo. i tuoi figli vengono prima di te, anche se stai di merda.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (8 Agosto 2008)

chiedo scusa a tutti ma ritengo di essere stata io insultata nella mia onestà. dovevo difendermi.
fiorella


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2008)

carlotta ha detto:


> basterebbe leggere, ma posso ripetere.
> non ho affatto parlato di disonestà relativa all'ambivalenza di quel rapporto. su quello, se mi era concesso, ho dato la mia opinione, ma non ho parlato di disonestà.
> ho detto: *"disonesta con noi che si cerca di darti una mano".*
> e qui ti invito a leggere quello che ha raccontato lei, e poi quello che ha raccontato lui.
> ...


Ma di ognuno non si potrebbe forse dire la stessa cosa se sentissimo l'altra campana?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> a me non frega un emerito bip se stai male. mi interessa ancora meno se tuo marito non riesce ad alzarsi dal letto. Potete anche spararvi proiettili di merda in faccia e darvele di santa ragione fino a tramortivi l'animo. Potete rintuzzarvi, rinfacciarvi tutto il male che vi siete fatti, ma lascia fuori i tuoi figli.
> Non hai manco un'idea di cosa sia, forse, vedere i genitori litigare e sputtanarsi e sentirsi presi in mezzo perchè tu a 14 devi sapere i cazzi della vita dei tuoi genitori passata.
> I tuoi figli non meritano la tua sofferenza. Quello è un problema tuo. i tuoi figli vengono prima di te, anche se stai di merda.


Questo è molto giusto.
E i danni che si fanno non si immaginano neppure.
Ma a volte si è proprio incapaci di evitare un coinvolgimento per la ricerca di sincerità e pulizia dopo tante menzogne.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (8 Agosto 2008)

come ho già detto frequento regolarmente un psicologo con il quale mi sono consigliata anche sui figli.
fiore


----------



## Old Chicchi (8 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma di ognuno non si potrebbe forse dire la stessa cosa se sentissimo l'altra campana?


Penso proprio di sì. Quando siamo confusi abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno che ci dica "poverina/o, non ti preoccupare, non sei solo/a, siamo dalla tua parte" e in una prima fase questo è necessario per una prima consolazione e per calmarci. 

Poi però bisognerebbe andare oltre, ossia decostruire i nostri lati vittimistici, ridiventando lucidi e sinceri soprattutto con noi stessi, prendendo sul serio anche il punto di vista dell'altro.

E quindi le due campane sono una grande opportunità per chi la vuole cogliere.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (8 Agosto 2008)

tra l'altro l'altra campana l'ho invitata io su questo forum!
fiore


----------



## Old Chicchi (8 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> tra l'altro l'altra campana l'ho invitata io su questo forum!
> fiore


E hai fatto bene.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Spero però che sia stato per una volontà di dialogo e di comprensione reciproca e non per un semplice di gioco di alleanze, che porterebbe unicamente a una competizione senza fine e dunque inutile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> tra l'altro l'altra campana l'ho invitata io su questo forum!
> fiore


Credo che tu debba accettare il confronto che nasce dall'aver letto anche il suo punto di vista e la sua interpretazione dei fatti ...altrimenti non sarà servito a nulla averlo invitato.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (8 Agosto 2008)

come ho detto prima l'ho invitato perchè avevo bisogno di un luogo pubblico per comunicare con lui. mi raccontava puttanate continuamente e poi si rimangiava la parola.
tutto qui
fiore


----------



## Old carlotta (8 Agosto 2008)

*per dovere di cronaca, da quel paese...*



fiorella99 ha detto:


> tornando al dunque, la cosa è successa l'anno scorso di questi tempi ed io per circa 3 mesi ho cercato di capire/ricucire. esattamente sino al 25 novembre 2007. il 25 novembre ho capito definitivamente che non era aria ed è cominciato il mio allontanamento. il sesso è stato molto bello in quei 3 mesi in cui io continuavo ad investire emotivamente in lui e poi è andato scemando sino a ridiventare il solito veloce ordinario sesso di sempre (quasi). ora è praticamente finito.
> questo è il quanto.





fiorella99 ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda la caritas io non lo considero affatto un figlio ma sono una persona corretta, a differenza di lui, e non getto per strada il padre dei miei figli nè nessun altro.
> questa stessa cosa l'ho detta al marito della zoccola con lei davanti la notte che si è scoperta la tresca 1 anno fa, impedendo di fatto che lui la scaraventasse per la strada a mezzanotte.
> io penso che se lui è un animale io non posso comunque scendere al suo livello. si faranno le cose giuste perchè io devo continuare a guardarmi allo specchio tutte le mattine e devo guardare i miei figli.





canaglia ha detto:


> *Che fare quando non più tardi di un mese fa ho ricevuto in dono da fiorella una colomba della pace con un piccolo foglietto in cui è scritto "Giugno 2008- Pace- fiore", che fare quando per quasi un anno, dopo furiose litigate (eufemismo), abbiamo amoreggiato come due piccioncini, che fare dopo che per quasi un anno abbiamo continuato ad investire sulla casa ( abbiamo cambiato, divani, letto) abbiamo fatto l'orto insieme,ci siamo riempiti il balcone di fiori come non mai......*





canaglia ha detto:


> *Ho pensato anche che la mia assenza le pesasse pure sotto il profilo sessuale, visto che avevamo ricominciato a fare sesso in maniera degna ed in grande quantità, infatti man mano che passano i giorni dalla mia partenza la tensione cresce a dismisura per poi placarsi, per la maggior *
> *parte delle volte, dopo una litigata di benvenuto e una più o meno sodisfacente scopata................*


non fare l'offesa fiorella, è tempo perso.
che nella vita tu sia un esempio di rettitudine o il premio oscar dei bari, a me poco me ne cale.
io mi sono limitata a notare che qui una delle due campane racconta cazzate.
e se ti rileggi quello che ho riportato, forse qualche ragione me la concederai.
chissà perchè, ma ho pensato che a raccontarcela un pò "distorta" (va meglio così?) sia stata tu.
ho sbagliato? correggimi.
dimmi che tutto quello che ho messo in grassetto è falso, e allora quello che racconta cazzate è lui.
e io sono pronta a chiederti umilmente perdono in ginocchio sui ceci.
il resto è polemica, e francamente non m'interessa.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Agosto 2008)

io ricordo distintamente (ma non saprei dire dove) che fiorella ci diceva anche lei ch eil sesso c'era ed era buono e ricordo di avr pensato che fosse per lei una rivincita, una vendetta. 
Forse si tratta solo di momenti diversi in cui le cose prendono un'angolatura personalissima. 
Si può far l'amore da dio con un uomo, poi odiarlo per qualcosa e dire qui 'lo odio, è uno stronzo, mi ha rovinato la vita'.
Perchè si scindono le esperienze e i sè... sono diversi....
mi sono capita? mica lo so...


----------



## Old fiorella99 (8 Agosto 2008)

carlotta, ti avevo scritto una lunga risposta ma il sistema è andato in time out e se l'è mangiata. ora devo completare un lavoro. non scompaio, aggiornerò dopo il lavoro.
fiorella


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> a me non frega un emerito bip se stai male. mi interessa ancora meno se tuo marito non riesce ad alzarsi dal letto. Potete anche spararvi proiettili di merda in faccia e darvele di santa ragione fino a tramortivi l'animo. Potete rintuzzarvi, rinfacciarvi tutto il male che vi siete fatti, ma lascia fuori i tuoi figli.
> Non hai manco un'idea di cosa sia, forse, vedere i genitori litigare e sputtanarsi e sentirsi presi in mezzo perchè tu a 14 devi sapere i cazzi della vita dei tuoi genitori passata.
> I tuoi figli non meritano la tua sofferenza. Quello è un problema tuo. i tuoi figli vengono prima di te, anche se stai di merda.


devi avere sofferto davvero tanto per questa cosa, visto che ne parli spesso.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma di ognuno non si potrebbe forse dire la stessa cosa se sentissimo l'altra campana?


anche quella di tuo marito?


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche quella di tuo marito?


... sfotti eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Stermi' avrebbe detto: MAGARA!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... sfotti eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no. non sfotto. era per dire che ognuno porta acqua al suo mulino.
mio marito sarebbe abilissimo nel fare la vittima, ma io, a differenza di fiorella, me la rido e basta, perchè lo conosco e perchè sono sincera.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> giobbe, sono abbastanza sorpresa di passare dalla parte del torto ma non fa niente. lo so io cosa ho passato in questi anni e cosa passo e penso anzi che le mie reazioni siano abbastanza light per tutto il male che ho subito.
> voglio precisarti che sono molti mesi ormai che frequento uno psicologo che mi ha aiutata e sostenuta perchè credo non sarei ancora viva.
> se avessi dovuto basarmi sul supporto del mio ex marito...
> ti dico solo che un giorno, siccome io piangevo continuamente, mi ha fatto il verso. questo è l'uomo che difendi.
> ...



Ci ho pensato meglio e credo che neppure tu fai volontariamente male a tuo marito.
Non sei veramente tu che lo maltratti, è la rabbia, la disperazione e la profonda sofferenza che il tradimento ti ha provocato.
Anch'io sono stato tradito e so cosa si prova. Alcune persone come Angel e Mirtilla (e forse anche tu) hanno sofferto più di me.
LdS non ce l'ha con te, è profondamente incazzato perché ha subito (assieme al fratello e alla sorella) le conseguenze di una burrascosa separazione dei genitori che erano estremamente egoisti.
Anche lui ha sofferto molto. Le cose che ci hanno fatto soffrire molto ci toccano personalmente.
Tutti soffriamo, credo sia impossibile evitare la sofferenza.
Quello che possiamo fare è elaborarla perché non si trasformi in un trauma che ci portiamo dentro per il resto della nostra vita.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Agosto 2008)

carlotta ha detto:


> boh. mandatemi pure al diavolo ma per me siete fuori di testa.
> e tu fiorella, nemmeno sei onesta con noi che qui si cerca di darti una mano.
> parole su parole per tentare di consigliarti una soluzione per una separazione "pratica" (divano letto, spazi provvisori, caritas  perchè ci dici che solo per contingenze "pratiche" lo ospiti in casa, e la meni tanto che sei corretta, che nessuno si sbatte a dormire per strada, eccetera eccetera eccetera.......
> e poi, sentendo l'altra campana, scopriamo regalini della pace, bigliettini, ristrutturazioni dell'arredamento, pace fra le lenzuola, e via dicendo.
> ...



È normale che questo accada.
Se mia moglie entrasse in questo forum smentirebbe ogni frase che scrivo.
Non perché io non sia onesto, È LEI che una una visione distorta della realtà! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Soprattutto criticherebbe alcune mie omissioni, che per me sono insignificanti mentre per lei sono il fulcro di tutti i problemi.


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. non sfotto. era per dire che ognuno porta acqua al suo mulino.
> mio marito sarebbe abilissimo nel fare la vittima, ma io, a differenza di fiorella, me la rido e basta, perchè lo conosco e perchè sono sincera.



Ricordi quando (in DOL) mio marito intervenne con K..K?














   che merda che fu Federico ... che merda la maggior parte di DOL


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> È normale che questo accada.
> Se mia moglie entrasse in questo forum smentirebbe ogni frase che scrivo.
> Non perché io non sia onesto, È LEI che una una visione distorta della realtà!
> 
> ...


e certo.. più che altro essere sposate ad un prete non è che faccia per tutte...
e poi quali omissioni?
reciti messa prima di coricarti o anche al mattino alle 5?
che de profundis...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ricordi quando (in DOL) mio marito intervenne con K..K?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 in quella occasine a parte quel deficiente che ti attaccò ma non mi ricordo il nick, e kk, tutti gli altri furono solidali con te e carl.
mi pare sia pure sparito da dol. ci sono entrata l'altro giorno e non ne ho trovato traccia


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e certo.. più che altro essere sposate ad un prete non è che faccia per tutte...
> e poi quali omissioni?
> reciti messa prima di coricarti o anche al mattino alle 5?
> che de profundis...


Vacci piano Anna ... Giobbe usa il "_keylogger"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  statt a'ccort  

	
	
		
		
	


	







_


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> in quella occasine a parte quel deficiente che ti attaccò ma non mi ricordo* il nick*, e kk, tutti gli altri furono solidali con te e carl.
> mi pare sia pure sparito da dol. ci sono entrata l'altro giorno e non ne ho trovato traccia



PEPE  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... pochi, furono pochi quelli che presero Carl per vero/reale ... perfino la "santona" disse/affermo' dei dubbi ...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vacci piano Anna ... Giobbe usa il "_keylogger"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


secondo me usa anche il cilicio per castigarsi dopo aver letto cose private.
dai su. per me è pure uno che ci ha un qualcosa di strano.
adesso non è per dire... ma diocaro... spia la moglie e aspetta che ritorni dopo anni o non so di corna.. e più lei dice a lui che non ci pensa e più lui si fustiga perché dio e gli angeli e i santi dicono...
per fortuna che io ho sognato satana, allora..


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me usa anche il cilicio per castigarsi dopo aver letto cose private.
> dai su. per me è pure uno che ci ha un qualcosa di strano.
> adesso non è per dire... ma diocaro... spia la moglie e aspetta che ritorni dopo anni o non so di corna.. e più lei dice a lui che non ci pensa e più lui si fustiga perché dio e gli angeli e i santi dicono...
> per fortuna che io ho sognato satana, allora..


Sai con chi lo vedo bene Giobbe?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  con Marina


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sai con chi lo vedo bene Giobbe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...









































e sì a recitare giaculatorie insieme...
in attesa del giudizio universale.


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e sì a recitare giaculatorie insieme...
> in attesa del giudizio universale.


... sempre accompagnati da Angelino ino ino pero'


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... sempre accompagnati da Angelino ino ino pero'


scusa se tocco ferro ma....
angelino secondo me è lo stronzo più stronzo che ci sia. 
mi dispiace per bea e mi dispiace anche per l'altra ma non mi ricordo il nick.
fetente di un fetente... altroché. potessi sistemarlo giuro che lo farei...


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa se tocco ferro ma....
> angelino secondo me è lo stronzo più stronzo che ci sia.
> mi dispiace per *bea* e mi dispiace anche per l'altra ma non mi ricordo il nick.
> fetente di un fetente... altroché. potessi sistemarlo giuro che lo farei...


lei ci rimise la faccia e passo per..... l'altra l'ha lasciato da tempo, finalmente si e' illuminata  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   lui di la' scrive pochissimo, ma non ha perso l'abitudine di voler organizzare le: Adunanze


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me usa anche il cilicio per castigarsi dopo aver letto cose private.
> dai su. per me è pure uno che ci ha un qualcosa di strano.
> adesso non è per dire... ma diocaro... spia la moglie e aspetta che ritorni dopo anni o non so di corna.. e più lei dice a lui che non ci pensa e più lui si fustiga perché dio e gli angeli e i santi dicono...
> per fortuna che io ho sognato satana, allora..



È vero che uso il cilicio, sono anche albino e lavoro per l'Opus Dei!











Ma quanti pregiudizi hai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche quella di tuo marito?


Certo.
Anche se non è riuscito a trovare giustificazioni per sè o colpe a me ...almeno con me.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (8 Agosto 2008)

carlotta, ho finito solo ora il mio lavoro. sono stremata e devo portare i bimbi ad uno spettacolo teatrale.
ti risponderò appena possibile.
ritiro il vaffanculo comunque, non ci stava ma mi irrigidisco quando vengono toccati i miei valori etici e non accetto essere tacciata di disonestà.
posso essere confusa e contraddittoria ma non disonesta. mai.
vorrà dire che dovrò regalare anche a te una colomba della pace e speriamo tu non capisca che ho intenzioni diverse. solo pace, appunto

amen
a presto
fiorella


----------



## Nordica (8 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> È normale che questo accada.
> Se mia moglie entrasse in questo forum smentirebbe ogni frase che scrivo.
> Non perché io non sia onesto, È LEI che una una visione distorta della realtà!
> 
> ...


anché mio marito leggendo quel che scrivo girerebbe la salsa e alla fine sarebbe tutto colpa mia!

perché tutto quel che succede in questo mondo secondo lui e colpa mia!

e un atteggiamento normale! vediamo tutto dalla nostra versione!

perche ti danno del prete???

che hai fatto per meritarti questo sopranome???


----------



## Nordica (8 Agosto 2008)

*corna  e keylogger*



Mari' ha detto:


> Vacci piano Anna ... Giobbe usa il "_keylogger"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sfottiamo!! ??? un'attrezzo che può essere molto utile per noi cybercornificati!






  almeno così mi sembra!!!!


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> È normale che questo accada.
> Se mia moglie entrasse in questo forum smentirebbe ogni frase che scrivo.
> Non perché io non sia onesto, È LEI che una una visione distorta della realtà!
> 
> ...





Ninna ha detto:


> anché mio marito leggendo quel che scrivo girerebbe la salsa e alla fine sarebbe tutto colpa mia!
> 
> perché tutto quel che succede in questo mondo secondo lui e colpa mia!
> 
> ...



Eppure, quanto sarebbe interessante sentire l'Altra Campana  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   quante verita' nascoste/celate/occultate salterebbero fuori  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ... che spasso sarebbe


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> sfottiamo!! ??? un'attrezzo che può essere molto utile per noi cybercornificati!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me frega una cippa ... impegno il Mio tempo in altre cose.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> È vero che uso il cilicio, sono anche albino e lavoro per l'Opus Dei!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








vade retro saragat, come diceva abbatantuono in un suo film... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=fOM1a3tVRa8


----------



## Nordica (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eppure, quanto sarebbe interessante sentire l'Altra Campana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma da che parte stai???


----------



## Nordica (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> me frega una cippa ... impegno il Mio tempo in altre cose.


 

non possiamo essere tutti uguali!


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Ma da che parte stai???


Non ho capito


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> non possiamo essere tutti uguali!



GRAZIEADDDIO!


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2008)

*fiorella e canaglia*

Vi faccio una proposta a cui dovete aderire solo se siete convionti entrambi di poter essere sinceri non solo nelle sensazioni reciproche, ma anche in voi stessi.
Avete dato le vostre versioni, io sono di querlle che ha sempre sostenuto che potendo sentire le due campane qualcosa cambia sempre.... ma per voi questa porebbe essere una vera occasione, senza andare apposta da un esperto.
Ditevi semplicemente e chiaramente cosa nella versione dell'altro/a ritenete non conforne al vero.... di parte insomma, confrontatevi su quello e cercate di capire cosa nell'esposizione veramente non condividete, se i fatti o l'interpretazione degli stessi.
Mi spiego, un bigliettino é un bigliettino..... ma se viene interpretato in due maniere il problema non é lo scritto ma la comunicazione di uno e la comprensione dell'altra... cosa, a parte la vostra comprensibile tigna, non riesce veramente a decollare.
Questo lo dico solo ed unicamente se fiorella non ha definitivamente deciso di uscire da questa coppia e desidera che lui se ne vada.... in questo caso però lo dica QUI e SUBITO, convinta che lui a questa decisione si atterrà.
Diversamente staremo qui fino alla notte dei tempi a rimpallare le versioni e le interpretazioni di entrambi.
Io non parteggio..... comprendo benissimo Fiorella e cerco di capire canaglia.... ma bisogna che siano loro a dare un punto fermo di interpretazione al loro disagio. Quello che appare é che in clima di nuvole uno dica che é quasi sereno e l'altra che sta arrivando il temporale.... e il cielo é semplicemente nuvoloso statico !!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> anché mio marito leggendo quel che scrivo girerebbe la salsa e alla fine sarebbe tutto colpa mia!
> 
> perché tutto quel che succede in questo mondo secondo lui e colpa mia!
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordica (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non ho capito


nel senso, le campane potrebbero anché essere diverse, ma lui e il cattivo ed io quella buona! 

io lotto per la salvezza del nostro matrimonio!

lui sta seduto comodo e non muove un dito! se no per digitare in chat con delle vaccone!


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> nel senso, le campane potrebbero anché essere diverse, ma lui e il cattivo ed io quella buona!
> 
> io lotto per la salvezza del nostro matrimonio!
> 
> lui sta seduto comodo e non muove un dito! se no per digitare in chat con delle vaccone!


Questa e' la TUA versione ... mi piacerebbe ascoltare/leggere anche la sua, non ti pare? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Qui sopra si sente sempre una sola versione, purtroppo.


----------



## Nordica (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questa e' la TUA versione ... mi piacerebbe ascoltare/leggere anche la sua, non ti pare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ok!


ma purtroppo non ti posso fare sentire la sua!

sarei curiosa anche io!

ecco perché i Keylogger ( anche se non credo che ne valga la pena)


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> anché mio marito leggendo quel che scrivo girerebbe la salsa e alla fine sarebbe tutto colpa mia!
> 
> perché tutto quel che succede in questo mondo secondo lui e colpa mia!
> 
> ...



Solo Anna A. ci scherza un po'.
Sono cattolico e questo emerge dai miei post: un melo non può produrre ciliege.
Anna A. forse pensa che i cattolici siano tutti ipocriti, repressi e bigotti, per questo mi prende un po' in giro.
Nulla di grave.


----------



## Nordica (8 Agosto 2008)

*cattolici*



giobbe ha detto:


> Solo Anna A. ci scherza un po'.
> Sono cattolico e questo emerge dai miei post: un melo non può produrre ciliege.
> Anna A. forse pensa che i cattolici siano tutti ipocriti, repressi e bigotti, per questo mi prende un po' in giro.
> Nulla di grave.


 
pensavo fossi tutti cattolici in Italia?

noi siamo lutherani, ma visto che ogni 4'a persona nel mio paese ormai e straniera, ci sono tutte le religioni ormai!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Agosto 2008)

Giobbe intende praticante.

Qui sono cattolici al 110 % quando si tratta di sposarsi con la coreografia in Duomo (salvo poi cornificarsi ...)


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Giobbe intende praticante.
> 
> Qui sono cattolici al 110 % quando si tratta di sposarsi con la coreografia in Duomo (salvo poi cornificarsi ...)


praticamente come hai fatto tu.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Agosto 2008)

Oggi hai intinto la brioche nel curaro?


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Solo Anna A. ci scherza un po'.
> Sono cattolico e questo emerge dai miei post: un melo non può produrre ciliege.
> Anna A. forse pensa che i cattolici siano tutti ipocriti, repressi e bigotti, per questo mi prende un po' in giro.
> Nulla di grave.


 
io non ti prendo affatto ingiro. sono serissima in quello che ti dico.
e poi senti smettila con le tue parabole di peri meli e cigliegi... e una rondine non fa primavera ecc ecc ecc ecc.
è grave il fatto che sei tu che mi tratti come una infelice, con la tua aria di quello che deve sopportare i fratelli stolti.
mi hai rotto.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oggi hai intinto la brioche nel curaro?


no. ma prima di spararle faresti bene tu per prima ad esaminare te stessa.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non ti prendo affatto ingiro. sono serissima in quello che ti dico.
> e poi senti smettila con le tue parabole di peri meli e cigliegi... e una rondine non fa primavera ecc ecc ecc ecc.
> è grave il fatto che sei tu che mi tratti come una infelice, con la tua aria di quello che deve sopportare i fratelli stolti.
> mi hai rotto.


I tuoi commenti non mi sembravano serissimi.
Ho solo detto che non mi dà fastidio, non che sei stolta.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> pensavo fossi tutti cattolici in Italia?
> 
> noi siamo lutherani, ma visto che ogni 4'a persona nel mio paese ormai e straniera, ci sono tutte le religioni ormai!


senti una cosa... non so da che paese provieni... ma ti pregherei di nin assimilarmi a quella banda di perbenisti che vanno a messa per scontare i loro peccati.
io i miei me li prendo tutti e manco mi confesso.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> I tuoi commenti non mi sembravano serissimi.
> Ho solo detto che non mi dà fastidio, non che sei stolta.


te lo ripeto: mi hai rotto.

te e la tua dottrina del pentitevi tutti.
io non mi pento e non solo non mi pento ma vi perseguito.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> te lo ripeto: mi hai rotto.
> 
> te e la tua dottrina del pentitevi tutti.
> io non mi pento e non solo non mi pento ma vi perseguito.


Ok.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ok.


satana è fra di voi... 
acqua santa a garganella


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. ma prima di spararle faresti bene tu per prima ad esaminare te stessa.


... c'e' un vecchio detto inglese che dice: Prima di puntare il dito verso qualcuno rifletti, guarda ... che ci sono 3 dita rivolte verso di te.


----------



## Old canaglia (8 Agosto 2008)

oggi alle 13.00 ora locale mi accingevo a scrivere quanto di seguito prima che l'ennesimo blackout di Internet mandasse in fumo la mia volontà:

_"chiedo scusa se la mia presenza ha scatenato questa lite da bar. Non era mia intenzione. Io ho solo cercato di portare le mie impressioni, i miei pensieri, la mia visione della situazione. Che non fosse quella giusta o, comunque quella condivisa, lo si capisce dalla presenza stessa in questo forum. Io conosco fiorella e so che non si può mettere in dubbio la sua onestà intellettuale. Questo non significhi che anche lei non stia sbagliando, che la sua soluzione sia l'unica giusta e valida (anche per se stessa).
Ben vengano tutti i contributi, la presenza di fiorella sul forum e anche la mia sono richieste di aiuto, non sempre questi aiuti poi sono capiti e recepiti, putroppo. Io, poi, dopo avere portato scompiglio nella vita delle persone care, vorrei evitare di portarlo altrove, non vorrei in futuro averne la colpa.
Mi sembra molto lucido ed interessante il discorso della finanza.
Scusatemi ed un abbraccio a tutti_"

Adessso sono riuscito a collegarmi , ho letto tutta la discussione che si è scatenata e rilancio il mio messaggio di sopra.

A proposito di me e fiorella non credo si parli di due versioni diverse dei fatti, io non ho mai negato quanto accaduto e, se fiorella è in grado di sapere tutti i particolari è solo perchè glieli ho detti io, mi sono fatto spremere come un limone, volevo in questo modo iniziare il mio cambiamento. Non si tratta di diverse versioni dei fatti, ma di interpretazioni diverse sui comportamenti  che teniamo , sia da parte mia verso Fiorella che da parte di fiorella verso di me (almeno credo).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2008)

Non preoccuparti delle reazioni tra gli utenti ...indicano interesse per la vicenda.
Solo ci auguriamo di esservi utili.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2008)

canaglia ha detto:


> oggi alle 13.00 ora locale mi accingevo a scrivere quanto di seguito prima che l'ennesimo blackout di Internet mandasse in fumo la mia volontà:
> 
> _"chiedo scusa se la mia presenza ha scatenato questa lite da bar. Non era mia intenzione. Io ho solo cercato di portare le mie impressioni, i miei pensieri, la mia visione della situazione. Che non fosse quella giusta o, comunque quella condivisa, lo si capisce dalla presenza stessa in questo forum. Io conosco fiorella e so che non si può mettere in dubbio la sua onestà intellettuale. Questo non significhi che anche lei non stia sbagliando, che la sua soluzione sia l'unica giusta e valida (anche per se stessa)._
> _Ben vengano tutti i contributi, la presenza di fiorella sul forum e anche la mia sono richieste di aiuto, non sempre questi aiuti poi sono capiti e recepiti, putroppo. Io, poi, dopo avere portato scompiglio nella vita delle persone care, vorrei evitare di portarlo altrove, non vorrei in futuro averne la colpa._
> ...


Però non si sta discutento dell'interpretazione del tradimento: quello che è successo si interpreta difficilmente in modi diversi.
Si sta cercando di capire il dopo ...questi mesi di relazione conflittuale e della lettura diversa che date dei vostri rapporti.


----------



## Old Toujours (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> satana è fra di voi...
> acqua santa a garganella


marò oggi quanto mi piaci


----------



## Old canaglia (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però non si sta discutento dell'interpretazione del tradimento: quello che è successo si interpreta difficilmente in modi diversi.
> Si sta cercando di capire il dopo ...questi mesi di relazione conflittuale e della lettura diversa che date dei vostri rapporti.



Si,si se non sono stato chiaro, è così, è l'interpretazione del dopo che è in discussione adesso. Anche se primo o poi dovrò cercare anche di capire il prima, perchè forse non è sufficiente cambiare o forse non si riesce a cambiare bene se non si realizza a fondo il perchè.
Grazie a tutti


----------



## Bruja (9 Agosto 2008)

*canaglia*



canaglia ha detto:


> Si,si se non sono stato chiaro, è così, è l'interpretazione del dopo che è in discussione adesso. Anche se primo o poi dovrò cercare anche di capire il prima, perchè forse non è sufficiente cambiare o forse non si riesce a cambiare bene se non si realizza a fondo il perchè.
> Grazie a tutti


Prima di qualunque iniziativa di ricomposizione dovete trovare un linguaggio comune... e per ora non c'é. Lo si capisce da come entrambi "vedete" la posizione dell'altro/a.
Al momento tu sei possibilista scettico e lei é negazionista cinica ....... ed avete entrambi le vostre oggettive ragioni; tuttavia le ragioni non sempre sono "la ragione", che é questione concettualmente diversa!!
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (9 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. ma prima di spararle faresti bene tu per prima ad esaminare te stessa.


 
c'hai ragione, vado a fare un po' di meditazione.

OOOMMMMMM!!!!!!!


----------



## Old carlotta (9 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> carlotta, ho finito solo ora il mio lavoro. sono stremata e devo portare i bimbi ad uno spettacolo teatrale.
> ti risponderò appena possibile.
> ritiro il vaffanculo comunque, non ci stava ma mi irrigidisco quando vengono toccati i miei valori etici e non accetto essere tacciata di disonestà.
> posso essere confusa e contraddittoria ma non disonesta. mai.
> ...


accetto con piacere quella colomba, anche perchè - ti prego di credermi - l'ultima delle mie intenzioni era offenderti.
lungi da me voler tirare in ballo i tuoi valori etici, mi riferivo solo ed esclusivamente al tuo modo di riportare i fatti qui che, secondo me, rischia di far travisare la realtà e quello che tu stessa veramente desideri.
ho forse usato una parola sbagliata, e poi ce la siamo trascinata.
io stessa, presa dalla foga di spiegarmi, rispondendo a persa mi sono male autocitata, pensa te.
non ho mai detto "sei disonesta con noi", ma "non sei onesta con noi".
è diverso. o almeno, nelle mie intenzioni era diverso.
era un pò come dire "dai fiorella, sii onesta!", che cosa vuoi veramente?
perchè non ce la racconti tutta, così possiamo davvero provare a darti una mano?? sempre che tu lo voglia, ovviamente.
riconosco a internet, con tutte le limitazioni proprie del mezzo, un grande vantaggio: ha rimesso in uso la parola scritta. qui ci confrontiamo scrivendo.
e scrivere è una gran buona terapia, secondo me. davanti al foglio bianco ci siamo soltanto noi, e attraverso le parole che buttiamo giù dovremmo cercare di districare il groviglio di sentimenti, emozioni, desideri, paure, rancori, che abbiamo dentro.
sai, io, quando c'è qualcosa che non mi torna, scrivo spesso. vado a ruota libera e poi, rileggendo, talvolta mi capita di trovare qualche risposta.
ma occorre essere completamente sinceri. totalmente. provarci, perlomeno.
qui poi, dopo aver buttato fuori, c'è anche il vantaggio del confronto con gli altri. che, del resto, devono leggere e scrivere a loro volta, se vogliono dirci la loro.
esempio: se tu mi dici che vuoi assolutamente chiudere una relazione, ma che non sai come fare per contingenze "tecniche" (soldi, casa, eccetera), io proverò a darti dei consigli per chiudere (prenditi un monolocale, mandalo a dormire alla caritas o compra un divano letto, eccetera).
ma se poi emerge che tu non vuoi affatto chiudere, o che, perlomeno, nella realtà agisci in modo diametralmente opposto a quella pretesa intenzione, io ti avrò dato suggerimenti buoni solo per farne carta straccia.
non dico che sia il tuo caso, ho solo semplificato all'osso per spiegarmi.
ora mi piacerebbe chiedertelo di nuovo, senza il timore di essere fraintesa: sii onesta fiorella, che cosa vuoi veramente?
tu purtroppo lo sai bene: le persone sbagliano spesso.
e nulla è mai privo di conseguenze, tantomeno gli errori delle persone che amiamo. errore è solo una parola, ma quanta cazzo di sofferenza, delusione, rabbia, possono portare con sè quelle poche lettere!!! errore=orrore, spesso, purtroppo.
ma c'è qualcosa di buono in mezzo a tutta questa disperazione: gli errori si possono rimediare. finchè siamo tutti ancora vivi, siamo qui, ci può ancora esser rimedio.
non so perchè, ma mi è venuta in mente mia nonna. insomma, io ho questa nonnetta di ottantasette anni, ancora vispa e arzilla ma un pò malinconica. lei è rimasta vedova a cinquant'anni. ogni tanto, quando vado a trovarla ed è in vena di chiacchiere, mi parla di mio nonno. ora che la vita le sta piano piano sfuggendo, ripensa spesso al suo uomo. mi dice: sai, tuo nonno me ne ha fatta qualcuna, ma io l'ho sempre perdonato. l'ho perdonato perchè mi amava e lo amavo. se fosse rimasto, avrei continuato a perdonarlo. non ho più avuto nessuno dopo di lui, perchè nessuno mi avrebbe amato come mi amava lui. anche se, quando eravamo giovani, sapessi quante me ne ha fatte!
scusa la parabola della nonna, mi sono lasciata un pò prendere.
accetta per favore un abbraccio, fiorella.
carlotta


----------



## Verena67 (9 Agosto 2008)

Carlotta, la storia di tua nonna è esemplare, e si presta ad almeno 2 letture.

lettura 1: ecco, le donne di un tempo non avevano autostima di sé, e invece di separarsi immediatamente tolleravano tutto e tutti pur di rimanere sposate, perché dipendevano dai mariti economicamente e socialmente.

lettura 2: forse un tempo i rapporti umani avevano un respiro piu' ampio, che andava oltre quello di pochi mesi od anni a cui siamo abituati ora. Il tempo e la vita forgiavano catene che a volte sarebbe stato meglio spezzare, è vero, ma di fatto creavano dei veri rapporti, delle vere storie d'amore. Oggi c'è troppa fretta, superficialità e consumismo per provare a stare insieme anche tra gli errori e le difficoltà.

Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (9 Agosto 2008)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Carlotta, la storia di tua nonna è esemplare, e si presta ad almeno 2 letture.
> 
> lettura 1: ecco, le donne di un tempo non avevano autostima di sé, e invece di separarsi immediatamente tolleravano tutto e tutti pur di rimanere sposate, perché dipendevano dai mariti economicamente e socialmente.
> 
> ...


 
Ottimi esempi.... alla fine, dopo elefantiache elucubrazioni, tutto si riduce al personale sentire ed alla propria linea di sopportabilità e di tenuta.... non é poii cambiato molto perché parecchie reazioni sono analoghe a quando.... si stava peggio!
Bruja


----------



## Old canaglia (9 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Prima di qualunque iniziativa di ricomposizione dovete trovare un linguaggio comune... e per ora non c'é. Lo si capisce da come entrambi "vedete" la posizione dell'altro/a.
> Al momento tu sei possibilista scettico e lei é negazionista cinica ....... ed avete entrambi le vostre oggettive ragioni; tuttavia le ragioni non sempre sono "la ragione", che é questione concettualmente diversa!!
> Bruja


E' vero quello che dici, quello che ci manca è proprio un linguaggio comune per provare a comunicare. Anche in questa cosa, però, il negazionismo cinico di fiorella si fa sentire. Addiruttura, volte, non riusciamo a comunicare neppure via chat. Devo anche ammettere che il confronto diretto con lei mi intimorisce molto. Perchè dopo un po di confronto emerge dentro di me la vergogna di quello che ho fatto e la cosa mi blocca e mi fa perdere la ragione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

canaglia ha detto:


> E' vero quello che dici, quello che ci manca è proprio un linguaggio comune per provare a comunicare. Anche in questa cosa, però, il negazionismo cinico di fiorella si fa sentire. Addiruttura, volte, non riusciamo a comunicare neppure via chat. Devo anche ammettere che il confronto diretto con lei mi intimorisce molto. Perchè dopo un po di confronto emerge dentro di me la vergogna di quello che ho fatto e la cosa mi blocca e mi fa perdere la ragione.


La teoria psicologica transazionale potrebbe esservi utile se lei accettasse di considerarti O.K. http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analisi_transazionale


----------



## Old canaglia (9 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Fiorella ha saggiamente chiesto aiuto anche ad un terapista.
> Se già non lo fai ti consiglio caldamente di trovare anche tu una persona competente che ti aiuti a capire come comportarti.
> Quando mio marito ed io eravamo in crisi ci siamo fatti molto male a vicenda (non ai vostri livelli...) e credo che senza un aiuto "esterno" (come dice giobbe) non possiate farcela.
> Un saluto


Ci ho provato con scarsi risultati, poi per ragioni di lavoro non sono più riuscito ad organizzarmi. E, per colpa della mio stile di vita precedente, non ho nemmeno amici che possano sostituire un terapista, non fosse altro che per sfogarsi. Insomma, al momento me la canto e me la suono con i risultati che sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

per comunicare ci vuole lealtà e rispetto altrimenti è un parlarsi addosso, ognuno chiuso nella propria sfera. lui è così e non c'è speranza.
fiore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> per comunicare ci vuole lealtà e rispetto altrimenti è un parlarsi addosso, ognuno chiuso nella propria sfera. lui è così e non c'è speranza.
> fiore


Tu comunichi: io sono O.K. tu non sei O.K.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analisi_transazionale


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

giorni fa scrivevo questo in risposta ad un messaggio privato:

...ho sempre considerato la coppia una risorsa meravigliosa. per me la coppia è quella che soffre e cresce insieme, è il nido dove puoi riposare senza essere accoltellato alle spalle, è il posto dove l'individuo si completa e cede parte dei suoi egoismi arricchendosi dell'altro. la coppia per me non è quella della scopata rubacchiata, quella da vivere al buio come i topi di fogna. pensaci. coltivando questa illusione ti stai privando di qualcosa di grande nella tua legittima famiglia. riprenditi quello che è tuo e ti spetta e se non funziona veramente guarda avanti, ma alla luce del giorno. trovati un amore vero e non uno part-time.
fiorella
.....

questi concetti li ho sempre espressi in questi 14 anni e per me valgono sempre. ora sono qui di occuparmi di pompini e debiti. si capisce che non c'è via di uscita e che si è rotto qualcosa di veramente importante o no?

persa, andrò a leggere.
carlotta, ti devo sempre una risposta
fiore


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

era per dire tanti si accoppiano tanto per. io ero una stronza proprio convinta!
fiore


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

canaglia ha detto:


> E' vero quello che dici, quello che ci manca è proprio un linguaggio comune per provare a comunicare. Anche in questa cosa, però, il negazionismo cinico di fiorella si fa sentire. Addiruttura, volte, non riusciamo a comunicare neppure via chat. Devo anche ammettere che il confronto diretto con lei mi intimorisce molto. Perchè dopo un po di confronto emerge dentro di me la vergogna di quello che ho fatto e la cosa mi blocca e mi fa perdere la ragione.


per 3 lunghissimi mesi l'ho allertato del fatto che continuando a mentire avrebbe fatto la fine del puer mendax e che bisognava comunicare parole sincere. se ne è fottuto.
ora qualunque cosa dica per me è aria fresca.
fiore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> giorni fa scrivevo questo in risposta ad un messaggio privato:
> 
> ...ho sempre considerato la coppia una risorsa meravigliosa. per me la coppia è quella che soffre e cresce insieme, è il nido dove puoi riposare senza essere accoltellato alle spalle, è il posto dove l'individuo si completa e cede parte dei suoi egoismi arricchendosi dell'altro. la coppia per me non è quella della scopata rubacchiata, quella da vivere al buio come i topi di fogna. pensaci. coltivando questa illusione ti stai privando di qualcosa di grande nella tua legittima famiglia. riprenditi quello che è tuo e ti spetta e se non funziona veramente guarda avanti, ma alla luce del giorno. trovati un amore vero e non uno part-time.
> fiorella
> ...


Se tu avessi saputo semplicemente di essere stata tradita senza conoscere i particolari saresti altrettanto severa?
Io credo di no.
Non sono certo io una persona che sottovaluta il tradimento e so bene il dolore e la delusione che causa, ma ho anche capito che può accadere (capitare non è un termine che uso perché ha una connotazione di casualità e un tradimento non avviene per caso, ma nella respnsabilità di chi lo compie) e che si può superare.
Dalle parole che hai scritto, solo pochi giorni fa, emerge il tuo bisogno di superarlo insieme alla difficoltà che trovi a superarlo.
Sembra quasi che tu più che essere arrabbiata con lui lo sia nei confronti del destino che ti ha fregata nonostante tu sia stata "brava". Capisco molto bene anche questo.
Ma se lui (tuo marito) ti ha delusa su tutta la linea ora non ti sta deludendo perché riconosce i suoi errori e vuole riprovarci...in cosa ti delude ancora ora?
Oppure potrebbe pure imparare a volare e mai potrebbe risarcirti non di averti delusa, ma di averti rovinato la vita, la tua idea di vita?


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

carlotta, il divano era vecchio e pure il letto.
li abbiamo cambiati anche PERCHE' SOPRA CI SCOPAVA CON LA SUA AMANTE.
hai capito bene. dove poi si coricava con i suoi figli ci portava le sue zoccole.

vedi che le sue versioni sono sempre parziali ed omertose?
mi fa venire il mal di fegato
fiore


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> era per dire tanti si accoppiano tanto per. io ero una stronza proprio convinta!
> fiore


ma no.. ma quale stronza...
sei ancora fresca di delusione e parli con il cuore in mano come è giusto che sia.
e allora ti dico una cosa. o chiudi rapidamente o non chiuderai mai, perché poi la vita o il tuo spirito di sopravvivenza, non saprei quale delle due di preciso, ma forse tutteddue, ti portano a sopravvivere e a diluire il dolore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> carlotta, il divano era vecchio e pure il letto.
> li abbiamo cambiati anche PERCHE' SOPRA CI SCOPAVA CON LA SUA AMANTE.
> hai capito bene. dove poi si coricava con i suoi figli ci portava le sue zoccole.
> 
> ...


E tu vedi che sei ossessionata dai particolari?
Lo so che sono cose che danno i brividi.
Ma (a parte che non tutti hanno lo stesso rapporto con le cose e le case e quel che a te fa orrore come un sacrilegio non sfiorava neanche il pensiero di lui) non credi che il grave sia stato il tradimento e non i particolari dello stesso e i luoghi?


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> carlotta, il divano era vecchio e pure il letto.
> li abbiamo cambiati anche PERCHE' SOPRA CI SCOPAVA CON LA SUA AMANTE.
> hai capito bene. dove poi si coricava con i suoi figli ci portava le sue zoccole.
> 
> ...


sei troppo incazzata e secondo me fai pure bene. non farti fregare dai suoi deliri e dai suoi ricatti morali. 
lascia che resti nel deserto. se vuoi mi attivo per fargli perdere l'orientamento...


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...potrebbe pure imparare a volare e mai potrebbe risarcirti non di averti delusa, ma di averti rovinato la vita, la tua idea di vita?


probabilmente c'è un fondo di ragione in quello che dici. per il tradimento c'è modo e modo e lui ha scelto il più vile, come sai. io ero anche disposta a passarci sopra ma avrei dovuto avere a che fare con un uomo e non con un pagliaccio.
un uomo me lo sarei tenuto.
poi ha fatto un sacco di altre cose.
fiore


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> probabilmente c'è un fondo di ragione in quello che dici. per il tradimento c'è modo e modo e lui ha scelto il più vile, come sai. io ero anche disposta a passarci sopra ma avrei dovuto avere a che fare con un uomo e non con un pagliaccio.
> un uomo me lo sarei tenuto.
> poi ha fatto un sacco di altre cose.
> fiore


senti tu devi smettarla di stare così male.
riemergi dalle nebbie e salvati da una depressione che ti fa vivere male.
esci e fallo crepare di gelosia.
salvati. non farti mangiare dal male.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...non credi che il grave sia stato il tradimento e non i particolari dello stesso e i luoghi?


il tradimento vale 100. le modalità 1000, per me

non ti strusci con l'amante sotto al tavolo sorridendo a tua moglie e con alle spalle i tuoi figli se non sei bacato nel cervello.

fiore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> il tradimento vale 100. le modalità 1000, per me
> 
> non ti strusci con l'amante sotto al tavolo sorridendo a tua moglie e con alle spalle i tuoi figli se non sei bacato nel cervello.
> 
> fiore


Credo la facciano in tanti  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ma se questo è per te insuperabile (e ti capisco...) davvero devi trovare il modo di uscirne e salvarti come dice giustamente AnnaA.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti tu devi smettarla di stare così male.
> riemergi dalle nebbie e salvati da una depressione che ti fa vivere male.
> esci e fallo crepare di gelosia.
> salvati. non farti mangiare dal male.


anna, ora non sono pronta e non ho neppure mai un attimo per me. piango molto e non sono certo socievole.ho fatto violenza al mio corpo in tutti questi anni e mi devo rimettere in sesto ma puoi stare tranquilla non che lo farò crepare di gelosia ma che mi scoperò chi mi tira, poichè sono una donna libera, IO e non devo niente a nessuno. meno che mai a lui.
fiore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> anna, ora non sono pronta e non ho neppure mai un attimo per me. piango molto e non sono certo socievole.ho fatto violenza al mio corpo in tutti questi anni e mi devo rimettere in sesto ma puoi stare tranquilla non che lo farò crepare di gelosia ma che mi scoperò chi mi tira, poichè sono una donna libera, IO e non devo niente a nessuno. meno che mai a lui.
> fiore


Organizziamo uscite o un viaggio?


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

non l'ho fatto sino ad ora perchè prima devo ricominciare ad amarmi io per amare qualcun'altro, anche se solo per 2 ore di sesso.
fiore


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Organizziamo uscite o un viaggio?


perchè no? appena esco da questo carcere che è diventata la mia vita...
fiore


----------



## Old canaglia (9 Agosto 2008)

I particolari li ho detti tutti io, almeno quelli che mi sono ricordato. Per me quella squallida storia aveva ed ha avuto un significato pari a 0 e, con grande incazzatura di fiorella, tante cose le ho completamente dimenticate .
Anch'io ho sempre pensato che la cosa importante fosse il tradimento e non le modalità, è sicuramente un problema di sensibilità che io non ho avuto e che Fiorella invece è dotata. Per il fatto che mi sono portato l'amante in casa, nel letto dove sono nati i miei figli, e che ho fatto quello che ho fatto, non me lo perdonerò mai, ma vorrei che non fosse quello il motivo per cui ci lasceremo.
E' vero che il divano era vecchio ed il letto anche ( vedi sopra), ma quando ne abbiamo deciso l'acquisto, credo fosse anche per dare un segnale di rinnovamento della coppia, per il divano ne sono sicuro. Altro che omertoso.
Io ho abiurato completamente quella vita.
Ne sono certo, non sono e non voglio diventare un santo, ma certi eccessi che hanno contraddistinto il mio (precedente modo di vivere) li ho definitivamente accantonati. Io ho avuto una vita sessuale a dir poco ridicola, o meglio ancora, infantile, in tutti i sensi. 
Io ho continuato a masturbarmi con una frequenza impressionante per tutta la mia vita. Io amavo il sesso, e non ero in grado di soddisfarmi , figuraiamoci gli altri, ebbene da un anno, ormai io quella pratica non so più nemmeno cosa sia. Nel senso che riesco a gestirmi con naturalezza e senza alcuno sforzo. Questo per me è un passo importante.
A proposito del deserto e di esserci lasciato, non ho paura di restare in questo deserto, nonostante i 50° gradi all'ombra, di un altro deserto ho una gra paura , di quello degli affetti.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> perchè no? appena esco da questo carcere che è diventata la mia vita...
> fiore


sei libera ma vivi in una prigione e non capisci che non fai altro che alzare i muri di essa, giorno per giorno, invece di abbatterli..
senti il dolore della mancanza vera di libertà che cosa è:

ANGINA PECTORIS
1948
Se qui c'è la metà del mio cuore, dottore,
l'altra metà sta in Cina
nella lunga marcia verso il Fiume Giallo.
E poi ogni mattina, dottore,
ogni mattina all'alba
il mio cuore lo fucilano in Grecia.
E poi, quando i prigionieri cadono nel sonno
quando gli ultimi passi si allontanano
dall'infermeria
il mio cuore se ne va, dottore,
se ne va in una vecchia casa di legno, a Istanbul.
E poi sono dieci anni, dottore,
che non ho niente in mano da offrire al mio popolo
niente altro che una mela
una mela rossa, il mio cuore.
E' per tutto questo, dottore,
e non per l'arteriosclérosi, per la nicotina, per la prigione,
che ho quest'angina pectoris.
Guardo la notte attraverso le sbarre
e malgrado tutti questi muri
che mi pesano sul petto
il mio cuore batte con la stella più lontana.

è nazim hikmet in esilio.


----------



## Old canaglia (9 Agosto 2008)

Ogni tanto, e non so spiegarmi il perchè, penso che Fiorella si sia sentita in carcere dal momento che abbiamo deciso di vivere assieme. E se non fosse mai stata innamorata di me?. 
Certo, se oggi mi volto indietro ed osservo, ritengo che i miei comportanti in tante occasioni possono aver amplificato questa sensazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

canaglia ha detto:


> I particolari li ho detti tutti io, almeno quelli che mi sono ricordato. Per me quella squallida storia aveva ed ha avuto un significato pari a 0 e, con grande incazzatura di fiorella, tante cose le ho completamente dimenticate .
> Anch'io ho sempre pensato che la cosa importante fosse il tradimento e non le modalità, è sicuramente un problema di sensibilità che io non ho avuto e che Fiorella invece è dotata. Per il fatto che mi sono portato l'amante in casa, nel letto dove sono nati i miei figli, e che ho fatto quello che ho fatto, non me lo perdonerò mai, ma vorrei che non fosse quello il motivo per cui ci lasceremo.
> E' vero che il divano era vecchio ed il letto anche ( vedi sopra), ma quando ne abbiamo deciso l'acquisto, credo fosse anche per dare un segnale di rinnovamento della coppia, per il divano ne sono sicuro. Altro che omertoso.
> Io ho abiurato completamente quella vita.
> ...


Vorrei riuscire a spiegarti quello che forse davvero non riesci a comprendere o forse fingi di non poter comprendere.
Il fatto che tu dica che aveva nessuna importanza aggrava e non allevia il tradimento.
Tu non hai avuto una storia con un'altra donna..hai dimostrato di non considerare prezioso e sacro tutto quello che per Fiorella lo è e questo l'ha fatta sentire sola non nel periodo del tradimento, ma tutta la vostra storia insieme perché non erano condivise davvero le cose che lei riteneva importanti.


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

canaglia ha detto:


> I particolari li ho detti tutti io, almeno quelli che mi sono ricordato. Per me quella squallida storia aveva ed ha avuto un significato pari a 0 e, con grande incazzatura di fiorella, tante cose le ho completamente dimenticate .
> Anch'io ho sempre pensato che la cosa importante fosse il tradimento e non le modalità, è sicuramente un problema di sensibilità che io non ho avuto e che Fiorella invece è dotata. Per il fatto che mi sono portato l'amante in casa, nel letto dove sono nati i miei figli, e che ho fatto quello che ho fatto, non me lo perdonerò mai, ma vorrei che non fosse quello il motivo per cui ci lasceremo.
> E' vero che il divano era vecchio ed il letto anche ( vedi sopra), ma quando ne abbiamo deciso l'acquisto, credo fosse anche per dare un segnale di rinnovamento della coppia, per il divano ne sono sicuro. Altro che omertoso.
> Io ho abiurato completamente quella vita.
> ...



Certo che con voi i negozi di arredamento fanno affari d'oro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... senti ma la zoccola si e' fermata anche a mangiare e bere da voi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Fiorella nel caso possa servire:

http://www.eurolevel.it/pentole.htm


PS Canaglia queste sono solo le prime rate che stai pagando ... poi verranno gli interessi  

	
	
		
		
	


	



















PPS Fiorella scherzi a parte, ma un giorno ti stancherai di tutto sto casino? ... ne va di mezzo la salute, lo sai vero?! ... gli uomini sono degli eterni bambini purtroppo.


----------



## Old canaglia (9 Agosto 2008)

Tu vuoi dire che se fossi stato innamorato dell'altra sarebbe stato meglio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

canaglia ha detto:


> Tu vuoi dire che se fossi stato innamorato dell'altra sarebbe stato meglio?


Voglio dire che compiere un sacrilegio per una ragione è meglio che compierlo per passare il tempo.


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vorrei riuscire a spiegarti quello che forse davvero non riesci a comprendere o forse fingi di non poter comprendere.
> Il fatto che tu dica che aveva nessuna importanza aggrava e non allevia il tradimento.
> Tu non hai avuto una storia con un'altra donna..hai dimostrato di non considerare prezioso e sacro tutto quello che per Fiorella lo è e questo l'ha fatta sentire sola non nel periodo del tradimento, ma tutta la vostra storia insieme perché non erano condivise davvero le cose che lei riteneva importanti.


Persa a me e' capitata la stessa cosa, Lui mi ha detto che erano stati in cantina (io non ci ho mai creduto) ... tu pensi che quando un uomo vuole scopare pensa al sacro?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Ti garantisco che se ne fotte, pensa solo al suo uccello e a come sollazzarsi quei momenti  

	
	
		
		
	


	







So perfettamente come si sente Fiorella ... Fiorella si sente violentata/stuprata/abusata.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Io (come tutti sapete) ho lasciato la mia casa dei sogni e sono scappata dagli Stati Uniti, e' chiaro?


----------



## Old canaglia (9 Agosto 2008)

Ho capito, volevo dire che quando ho compiuto il sacrilegio, sicuramente un motivo c'era, era sicuramente un periodo difficile. Quello che volevo precisare è che in realtà l'altra era solo il mezzo e non l'opera.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa a me e' capitata la stessa cosa, Lui mi ha detto che erano stati in cantina (io non ci ho mai creduto) ... tu pensi che quando un uomo vuole scopare pensa al sacro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io lo so che un uomo ...non pensa.
Ma dovrebbe capirlo ora.
In quanto a te Mari' ...ti capisco benissimo e ammiro come lui abbia saputo riconquistarti.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

canaglia ha detto:


> Ogni tanto, e non so spiegarmi il perchè, penso che Fiorella si sia sentita in carcere dal momento che abbiamo deciso di vivere assieme. E se non fosse mai stata innamorata di me?.
> Certo, se oggi mi volto indietro ed osservo, ritengo che i miei comportanti in tante occasioni possono aver amplificato questa sensazione.


senti carino... non è che per capirlo devi ridurre in miseria tua moglie e i tuoi figli... e se lo fai, renditi almeno conto che sei un coglione...
e spari ancora minchiate tipo forse non mi hai amato?
sparati. anzi dimmi dove che ti dò una mano.


----------



## Old canaglia (9 Agosto 2008)

Quello che non riesco a spiegarmi è perchè poi quella storia è continuata così a lungo. Senza che ciò mi portasse soddisfazione, nemmeno al mio uccello


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

anna guarda che è uno specialista dell'aria fritta.
fiore


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

infatti, questa storia che valeva 0, è durata 1 anno e mezzo, sotto ai mei occhi.
e che c'ho scritto goicondo?
fiore


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa a me e' capitata la stessa cosa, Lui mi ha detto che erano stati in cantina (io non ci ho mai creduto) ... tu pensi che quando un uomo vuole scopare pensa al sacro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mari' tuo marito ha fatto solo il mona e stop ma non ha mai messo a repentaglio la tua vita con debiti, droga o altre faccende, mentre canaglia ha fatto pure quello.
e sono cazzi amari, eh...


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

brava. tranne la droga (credo. a sto punto non si può essere più sicuri di niente) non ci siamo fatti mancare niente.
fiore.


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Mari' tuo marito ha fatto solo il mona e stop ma non ha mai messo a repentaglio la tua vita con debiti, droga o altre faccende, mentre canaglia ha fatto pure quello.
> e sono cazzi amari, eh...



... lo so, ma Fiorella deve decidersi ... o con lui, o senza di lui ... andare avanti cosi non ha senso, non e' salubre per tutta la famiglia.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

lawrence d'arabia mi comunica via sms che non ha internet. succede, in mezzo al deserto. comunque non ci credo. è che quando mi sente scappa...e così è passato un anno.
fiore


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> *lawrence d'arabia mi comunica via sms che non ha internet. succede, in mezzo al deserto. *comunque non ci credo. è che quando mi sente scappa...e così è passato un anno.
> fiore


Il tuo sarcasmo, la tua ironia (?!) e' troppo divertente Fiorella ... si capisce che stai proprio nera


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> lawrence d'arabia mi comunica via sms che non ha internet. succede, in mezzo al deserto. comunque non ci credo. è che quando mi sente scappa...e così è passato un anno.
> fiore


sei hai abbastanza palle chiudi con lui.
io ti capisco più di quanto immagini.. a differenza mia tu sei solo più stravolta e depressa. io ho retto grazie al fatto che mi ha salvato il mio mondo, cioè il mo lavoro, i miei AMICI e la musica. per tutto il resto sarei uguale a te.


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei hai abbastanza palle chiudi con lui.
> io ti capisco più di quanto immagini.. a differenza mia tu sei solo più stravolta e depressa. io ho retto grazie al fatto che mi ha salvato il mio mondo, cioè il mo lavoro, i miei AMICI e la musica. per tutto il resto sarei uguale a te.


Tu prendesti l'accetta/scure/ascia ... io guardavo la sega elettrica ricordi?


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... lo so, ma Fiorella deve decidersi ... o con lui, o senza di lui ... andare avanti cosi non ha senso, non e' salubre per tutta la famiglia.


si sente sola... e la solitudine ti fa perdere invece di farti ritrovare...

è sola con due figli piccoli da crescere mentre lui è nel deserto.
io so di essere diventata violenta, ma in certi casi.. altro che la non violenza di ghandi... napalm a colazione.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... lo so, ma Fiorella deve decidersi ... o con lui, o senza di lui ... andare avanti cosi non ha senso, non e' salubre per tutta la famiglia.


marì, io ho già deciso da tempo. mezze storie non ne voglio.
mio marito era la persona più importante per me e questo non ha i requisiti per starmi accanto e neppure per farmi cambiare idea.
per me siamo ormai ai dettagli operativi della separazione.
per lui.."ma tu il mese scorso davanti alla porta del dentista mi hai tenuto la mano"..3 mesi fa mi hai regalato la colomba della pace....8 mesi fa mi hai detto che mi amavi.

è da pazzi
ma io o lui?
fiore


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> si sente sola... e la solitudine ti fa perdere invece di farti ritrovare...
> 
> è sola con due figli piccoli da crescere mentre lui è nel deserto.
> io so di essere diventata violenta, ma in certi casi.. altro che la non violenza di ghandi... napalm a colazione.


Anna, anche io ero sola, in terra straniera, ed isolata nei ghiacciai del Maine ... non mi sono mai sentita cosi sola, abbandonata.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu prendesti l'accetta/scure/ascia ... io guardavo la sega elettrica ricordi?


non ricordo.. ma immagino.
solo che vedi, tuo marito non ha mai messo a repentaglio niente di voi. sapeva da sempre che che l'altra era un momento di sbando.
ma... se ne combini di tutti i colori.. non è che puoi aspettarti il paradiso terrestre quando torni a casa.. cioè... io una cajenna giusta a tipi come lui la farei fare tutta...
altroché.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

*"ranazze"*

Propongo di accettare Canaglia insieme al marito di Amarax...


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna, anche io ero sola, in terra straniera, ed isolata nei ghiacciai del Maine ... non mi sono mai sentita cosi sola, abbandonata.


lo so. ma vedi, tuo marito ha capito al volo che cosa ha rischiato di perdere e TE LO HA FATTO CAPIRE. fiorella sta da cani perché lui è incapace di farla stare bene. la differenza sembra minima ma è abissale...


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> si sente sola... e la solitudine ti fa perdere invece di farti ritrovare...
> 
> è sola con due figli piccoli da crescere mentre lui è nel deserto.
> io so di essere diventata violenta, ma in certi casi.. altro che la non violenza di ghandi... napalm a colazione.


non ho paura di stare sola, sono una persona fin troppo autonoma.
quando mi ha conosciuta io abitavo in campagna da sola, viaggiavo da sola, proprio non ci sono problemi.
è che io sento proprio un dolore fisico a separarmi da lui che consideravo realmente la mia metà. mi vedo come nelle rappresentazioni  dei torturati dell'inquisizione, legati e letteralmente strappati in due.
lui gioca su questo. sa che sto male.
ma non ha capito niente. accetto il dolore ma io un uomo così non lo voglio.
prima o poi finirà anche il dolore.
fiore


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Propongo di accettare Canaglia insieme al marito di Amarax...


il marito di amarax è un furbastro ma è uno che ha coglioni da vendere.
te lo dimostra il fatto che vanno ancora in vacanza insieme e riesce pure a darle l'illusione di amare solo lei. 
è uno stronzo ma i suoi coglioni meritano di essere esposti al moma.


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo so. ma vedi, *tuo marito ha capito al volo che cosa ha rischiato di perdere e TE LO HA FATTO CAPIRE.* fiorella sta da cani perché lui è incapace di farla stare bene. la differenza sembra minima ma è abissale...


VERO! Questo gliene devo dare atto.

E allora Fiorella taglia netto e via.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il marito di amarax è un furbastro ma è uno che ha coglioni da vendere.
> te lo dimostra il fatto che vanno ancora in vacanza insieme e riesce pure a darle l'illusione di amare solo lei.
> è uno stronzo ma i suoi coglioni meritano di essere esposti al moma.


Allora glieli asportiamo prima di accettarlo


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

mio marito non è stato neppure in grado di consolarmi quando stavo male. mi ha fatto pure il verso una volta, ve l'ho detto.

fiore


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> non ho paura di stare sola, sono una persona fin troppo autonoma.
> quando mi ha conosciuta io abitavo in campagna da sola, viaggiavo da sola, proprio non ci sono problemi.
> è che io sento proprio un dolore fisico a separarmi da lui che consideravo realmente la mia metà. mi vedo come nelle rappresentazioni dei torturati dell'inquisizione, legati e letteralmente strappati in due.
> lui gioca su questo. sa che sto male.
> ...


ma è proprio la tua forza a fregarti. sei forte per te e per lui.
e non è vero che lui gioca su questo, sennò sarebbe come il marito di amarax. no. tuo marito nemmeno si rende conto di tante cose,perché le hai sistemate sempre tu anche per lui.
dubito fortemente che riuscirai a smettere il tuo ruolo materno nei suoi confronti... anche se io ti auguro fortemente di riuscirci.
a tuo marito sarebbe servita una lisciata di pelo seria tanti anni fa, ma nessuno gliela ha data e tu paghi per tutto.


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora glieli asportiamo prima di accettarlo


Ma te sei proprio violenta eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	














   bisogna consultare Amarax per sapere come la pensa


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> mio marito non è stato neppure in grado di consolarmi quando stavo male. mi ha fatto pure il verso una volta, ve l'ho detto.
> 
> fiore


e questo ti dimostra ancora di più che è un ragazzino mai cresciuto.
fa male ammetterlo ma quando è il caso tocca prenderne atto.


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> mio marito non è stato neppure in grado di consolarmi quando stavo male. mi ha fatto pure il verso una volta, ve l'ho detto.
> 
> fiore


... pero' con il "lawrence d'arabia" sei stata grande, mitica ... pensa come s'incazzera' quando lo leggera'


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ...
> a tuo marito sarebbe servita una lisciata di pelo seria tanti anni fa, ma nessuno gliela ha data e tu paghi per tutto.


lo dice anche lui che la sua sfortuna...è che gli è andata sempre bene e quindi lui ha sviluppato un senso di onnipotenza. sembra onesto quando lo dice.
io gli ho abbonato tante cose. per me lui era importante. ho anche accettato che mi scopasse poco e male per 11 anni e niente per 2 anni.
anche per questo sono avvelenata. ho praticamente rinunciato al sesso per lui e lui si fa un'altra vita ignorandomi completamente? come faccio a non essere imbestialita? io morivo - e lui lo vedeva - e non faceva niente....ha lasciato che mi consumassi nel mio dolore ed ora si è svegliato di colpo solo perchè il marito della troia l'ha beccato che si strusciava sotto al tavolo.
fiore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma te sei proprio violenta eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'era un bellissimo film degli anni '70 La vittima designata (che aveva come colonna sonora Concerto grosso dei New Trolls) che era un remake di un film di Hitchcock in cui due si accordavano per "far fuori" qualcuno per conto dell'altro, sicuri di non essere scoperti perché chi aveva il movente aveva l'alibi e il vero assassino non era collegabile alla vittima...
...però il film finisce male


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> lo dice anche lui che la sua sfortuna...è che gli è andata sempre bene e quindi lui ha sviluppato un senso di onnipotenza. sembra onesto quando lo dice.
> io gli ho abbonato tante cose. per me lui era importante. ho anche accettato che mi scopasse poco e male per 11 anni e niente per 2 anni.
> anche per questo sono avvelenata. ho praticamente rinunciato al sesso per lui e lui si fa un'altra vita ignorandomi completamente? come faccio a non essere imbestialita? io morivo - e lui lo vedeva - e non faceva niente....ha lasciato che mi consumassi nel mio dolore ed ora si è svegliato di colpo solo perchè il marito della troia l'ha beccato che si strusciava sotto al tavolo.
> fiore


eh... cara mia.. non ti dico cosa ho passato io, va...
però adesso lo tradisco perché mi ero stufata di fare da madre anche a lui.
adesso mi tormenta al telefono e minaccia suicidi.. ma siccome sono 8 anni che fa numeri io ho imparato a bypassare i suoi deliri, se no mi sparavo io....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> lo dice anche lui che la sua sfortuna...è che gli è andata sempre bene e quindi lui ha sviluppato un senso di onnipotenza. sembra onesto quando lo dice.
> io gli ho abbonato tante cose. per me lui era importante. ho anche accettato che mi scopasse poco e male per 11 anni e niente per 2 anni.
> anche per questo sono avvelenata. ho praticamente rinunciato al sesso per lui e lui si fa un'altra vita ignorandomi completamente? come faccio a non essere imbestialita? io morivo - e lui lo vedeva - e non faceva niente....ha lasciato che mi consumassi nel mio dolore ed ora si è svegliato di colpo solo perchè* il marito della troia l'ha beccato che si strusciava sotto al tavolo*.
> fiore


Segno di onnipotenza, stupidità o provocazione..


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'era un bellissimo film degli anni '70 La vittima designata (che aveva come colonna sonora Concerto grosso dei New Trolls) che era un remake di un film di Hitchcock in cui due si accordavano per "far fuori" qualcuno per conto dell'altro, sicuri di non essere scoperti perché chi aveva il movente aveva l'alibi e il vero assassino non era collegabile alla vittima...
> ...però il film finisce male


... forse me lo ricordo, la versione orginale era in bianco e nero? Alcune scene si svolgevano su di un treno?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... forse me lo ricordo, la versione orginale era in bianco e nero? Alcune scene si svolgevano su di un treno?


Esatto!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E quello del '71 è questo
http://www.capitantrash.com/Deposito/31/Vittima.htm


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

sapete che sono così traumatizzata che certe volte penso che non potrò mai più stare serenamente accanto ad un uomo o vivere presenze femminili in casa senza stressarmi?
che ne pensate? si riesce veramente ad uscirne?
fiore


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> lo dice anche lui che la sua sfortuna...è che gli è andata sempre bene e quindi lui ha sviluppato un senso di onnipotenza. sembra onesto quando lo dice.
> io gli ho abbonato tante cose. per me lui era importante. ho anche accettato che mi scopasse poco e male per 11 anni e niente per 2 anni.
> anche per questo sono avvelenata. ho praticamente rinunciato al sesso per lui e lui si fa un'altra vita ignorandomi completamente? come faccio a non essere imbestialita? io morivo - e lui lo vedeva - e non faceva niente....ha lasciato che mi consumassi nel mio dolore ed ora si è svegliato di colpo solo perchè il marito della troia l'ha beccato che si strusciava sotto al tavolo.
> fiore


tuo marito è un coglione perché ha fatto pagare a te casini che solo lui sa, ma che sicuramente risalgono a tantissimi anni fa.
sganciati da questo skylift per il delirio. fermati ed osservati da fuori.


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esatto!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'originale l'ho visto, l'altro no.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> sapete che sono così traumatizzata che certe volte penso che non potrò mai più stare serenamente accanto ad un uomo o vivere presenze femminili in casa senza stressarmi?
> che ne pensate? si riesce veramente ad uscirne?
> fiore


inizia a fregartene perché  NON E' COLPA TUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> tuo marito è un coglione perché ha fatto pagare a te casini che solo lui sa, ma che sicuramente risalgono a tantissimi anni fa...


spiegami, non ho capito
fiore


----------



## Old canaglia (9 Agosto 2008)

No non mi incazzo per il "Lawrence d'Arabia" questa è una cosa bella di Fiorella, il suo senso umoristico è stata una di quelle cose che mi ha fatto innamorare di lei,nel lontano 1994. 
Mi fa incazzare, invece che non crede che ho problemi di Internet, mi fa incazzare contro me stesso, perchè mi sento impotente verso questa sfiducia totale nei miei confronti.
Non conosco il marito di Amarax e non so cosa ha fatto, so cosa ho fatto io e cosa non sono stato capace di fare, so anche che ho smesso di fare il furbo e questo ha messo in evidenza tutti i miei errori.
Io non voglio approffittarmi del dolore di Fiorella, io vorrei essere in grado di aiutarla a superarlo, l'ho già detto qualche giorno fa, sicuramente la mia sensibilità è più vicina a quella di un animale che a quella di una persona normale e la mia capacità di consolozaione, al momento opprtuno è stata vicina allo zero. Fiorella Ha ragione ed io, per quello che può servire adesso, mi scuso pubblicamente per avergli fatto il verso.
Per quanto riguarda lo scappare, mi ripeto, è vero che più di una volta sono scappato di fronte all'ira di Fiorella, ma l'ho fatto più per vergogna che per vigliaccheria. Ho lasciato che mi mortificasse a suon di pugni e calci, perchè lo consideravo una giusta punizione. Adesso non scappo più,e questo è il motivo per cui sono ancora attaccato alla gonella di fiorella. Nonostante tutto io la amo. 

PS. Droga no, nemmeno alcool e gioco d'azzardo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> L'originale l'ho visto, l'altro no.


Tomas Milan ...valeva la pena ...e anche Pierre Clementi.., anche la colonna sonora e l'ambientazione a Venezia...


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

prima o poi dovrò costringerti a confrontare una qualsiasi definizione di amore con le tue meschinità di 14 anni. ancora continui a chiamarlo amore?
ma va va
fiore

e se questo è amore ...NO GRAZIE


----------



## Old canaglia (9 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> tuo marito è un coglione perché ha fatto pagare a te casini che solo lui sa, ma che sicuramente risalgono a tantissimi anni fa.
> sganciati da questo skylift per il delirio. fermati ed osservati da fuori.


non ho capito neanch'io


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

canaglia ha detto:


> non ho capito neanch'io


comunque si capisce bene che me devo scappare. tutti lo dicono. citi sempre solidarietà mai documentate.
fiore


----------



## Old canaglia (9 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> prima o poi dovrò costringerti a confrontare una qualsiasi definizione di amore con le tue meschinità di 14 anni. ancora continui a chiamarlo amore?
> ma va va
> fiore
> 
> e se questo è amore ...NO GRAZIE


  ma perchè quando ti ho raccontato i particolari mi hai creduto e quando ti dico che ti amo non mi credi. Certo ammetto che è difficile darmi ragione, ma quello che provavo per te era amore, inquinato dal male, ma amore. 
Adesso è diverso, adesso che non ci sono inquinamenti, mi rendo conto della parola amore, e dei suoi significati, e la sofferenza maggiore è non poter realizzare quello che l'amore vorrebbe.
Comunque, non voglio essere ridicolo, so che ti amo e, per me è importante.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (9 Agosto 2008)

vedi, amore non è solo una parola.
è un'emozione, un'onda che parte da un punto ed arriva ad un'altro e se è fortunata rimbalza e torna indietro così all'infinito.
te la racconti, senti a me.
qua non riceviamo niente, da molti anni.
forse devi dare un'occhiata al trasmettitore..o anche no.
devo chiudere
fiore


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Agosto 2008)

non vorrei sembrare carente di tatto e/o sensibilità...
ma perché non parlate per i cazzi vostri lontani da occhi indiscreti?


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Agosto 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non vorrei sembrare carente di tatto e/o sensibilità...
> ma perché non parlate per i cazzi vostri lontani da occhi indiscreti?





Lo si capisce dai post precedenti.









fiorella99 ha detto:


> aggiungo che ci troviamo sul forum perchè all'ennesima puttanata detta gli ho detto che se vuole comunicare con me lo deve fare davanti ad altri, in pubblico.
> così vediamo se continua coi suoi giochetti davanti a tanti testimoni.
> 
> fiore





fiorella99 ha detto:


> tra l'altro l'altra campana l'ho invitata io su questo forum!
> fiore





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che tu debba accettare il confronto che nasce dall'aver letto anche il suo punto di vista e la sua interpretazione dei fatti ...altrimenti non sarà servito a nulla averlo invitato.





fiorella99 ha detto:


> come ho detto prima l'ho invitato perchè avevo bisogno di un luogo pubblico per comunicare con lui. mi raccontava puttanate continuamente e poi si rimangiava la parola.
> tutto qui
> fiore





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra che siate devastati entrambi dal bisogno di essere amati.
> Non vedo in voi comunicazione.
> In fondo state usando il forum come mediatore di coppia e non mi sembra una cattiva idea. Tanti punti di vista diversi possono aiutarvi a individuare i nodi in cui la vostra comunicazione si inceppa.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (10 Agosto 2008)

ciao giobbe, come stai oggi?
fiore


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> ciao giobbe, come stai oggi?
> fiore



Bene, e tu?


----------



## Old fiorella99 (10 Agosto 2008)

incazzata.
te l'avevo chiesto perchè l'altra volta mi sembravi un pò giù.
bacio
fiore


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> incazzata.
> te l'avevo chiesto perchè l'altra volta mi sembravi un pò giù.
> bacio
> fiore


 Non ero giù, è un periodo sereno questo.
Grazie per il bacio. Ricambio.

Stavo pensando a te Fiore.
Credo che tuo marito sia pentito e sincero.
Se fossi al suo posto non saprei proprio più cosa fare per convincerti della mia buona fede.
Sta a te decidere se separarti definitivamente o riprovare a ritornare insieme.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (10 Agosto 2008)

giobbe, non ha fatto niente per convincermi della sua buona fede.
molte,moltissime bugie e parole al vento. parole vuote.
un bugiardo cronico è screditato e non può più parlare. purtroppo lo avevo avvertito.
fiore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2008)

*Angelodm Giobbe Fiore*

Io sostengo che può essere utile il forum come mediatore...ma usandolo come tale.
Mi spiego. Mi è capito in colloqui con i genitori che questi tentassero di usarmi come sponda ovvero uno diceva a me quello che avrebbe dovuto dire all'altro (lo dica a mia moglie che...) ovvio che in questo gioco non sono entrata. Giustamente se devono dirsi qualcosa lo facciano a casa loro e da un terapeuta. Qui può essere simile a un incontro con un terapeuta, ma solo se non "chattano" tra loro. Tra l'altro la chat tra chiunque risulta noiosa e/o fastidiosa in un forum se non è limitata e/o scherzosa.
Loro dovrebbero esporre i loro punti di vista su fatti e poi gli utenti interessati potrebbero intervenire "interpretando" e ...abusando della professione di terapeuta che non hanno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Eventualmente, a richiesta di Fiorella e/o CFanaglia potremmo spostare tutto in privé.
Scherzavo sull'abuso di professione perché ...è quello che un po' facciamo sempre esprimendo le nostre opinioni, ma credo che sia chiaro a tutti che nessuno ha questa pretesa e che solo di opinioni si tratta.


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> giobbe, non ha fatto niente per convincermi della sua buona fede.
> molte,moltissime bugie e parole al vento. parole vuote.
> un bugiardo cronico è screditato e non può più parlare. purtroppo lo avevo avvertito.
> fiore



Questo è stato prima, lo ha spiegato: aveva vergogna.
Adesso è sincero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> giobbe, non ha fatto niente per convincermi della sua buona fede.
> molte,moltissime bugie e parole al vento. parole vuote.
> un bugiardo cronico è screditato e non può più parlare. purtroppo lo avevo avvertito.
> fiore


Capisco il punto a cui sei arrivata (che non è detto che sia definitivo) ma allora non resta che la soluzione di chiudere il dialogo. Se la fiducia si è totalmente azzerata (come ti capisco: io non crederei neppure se mi dicesse che siamo in agosto...) parlargli non ha altri significati che umiliare lui (cosa che forse vuoi) e ravvivare la rabbia e il dolore a te.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Questo è stato prima, lo ha spiegato: aveva vergogna.
> Adesso è sincero.


Che uomo ottimista!
Se tua moglie ti dice che sta fuori tutto il giorno con un'amica, tu le credi?


----------



## Old fiorella99 (10 Agosto 2008)

ma che vergogna! era così anche a lavoro.
è solo uno spocchioso arrogante che non ha nessun rispetto per gli altri e dice la prima cazzata che gli passa per la mente...
a lavoro decidevamo una cosa...e lui ne faceva un'altra..anche se la responsabilità (anche penale) era mia. 
tutte cose che ho scoperto in questo anno, naturalmente. prima non sospettavo nulla
alla mia richiesta perchè? non so - è sempre la laconica risposta.
giobbe, ma io dove devo andare con questo qua?
fiore


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Agosto 2008)

Mai visto in vita mia un marito così!
Ti da sempre ragione!
Non ti imputa nessuna colpa, si prende lui tutte le colpe.



P.S. Se Lanci scopre che usiamo il forum come una chat ci mangia vivi!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma l'Admin dice che il livello di utilizzo del forum rispetto alle sue capacità è 0,0000niente.
Riempiamogli il disco rigido!


----------



## Old fiorella99 (10 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capisco il punto a cui sei arrivata (che non è detto che sia definitivo) ma allora non resta che la soluzione di chiudere il dialogo. Se la fiducia si è totalmente azzerata (come ti capisco: io non crederei neppure se mi dicesse che siamo in agosto...) parlargli non ha altri significati che umiliare lui (cosa che forse vuoi) e ravvivare la rabbia e il dolore a te.


io il dialogo l'ho chiuso da tanto tempo e sono anche stanca delle mie stesse parole.
è per colpa sua che siamo ancora qui a massacrarci. io non avrei proprio più voluto avere rapporti con lui.
fiore

p.s. mi ha mandato una email stamane dicendo che è stato bannato da questo sito. è possibile, secondo te? e se si perchè?
ti ha fatto proposte oscene?


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che uomo ottimista!
> Se tua moglie ti dice che sta fuori tutto il giorno con un'amica, tu le credi?


In questo momento siamo separati, sta fuori tutto il giorno e non mi dice nemmeno dove va.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma se ritornassimo insieme e vedessi che è pentita e cambiata le crederei.


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> io il dialogo l'ho chiuso da tanto tempo e sono anche stanca delle mie stesse parole.
> è per colpa sua che siamo ancora qui a massacrarci. io non avrei proprio più voluto avere rapporti con lui.
> fiore
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> io il dialogo l'ho chiuso da tanto tempo e sono anche stanca delle mie stesse parole.
> è per colpa sua che siamo ancora qui a massacrarci. io non avrei proprio più voluto avere rapporti con lui.
> fiore
> 
> ...


Non credo abbia fatto proposte a nessuno 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non risullta bannato, ma stranamente non compare nella lista utenti e non me ne spiego la ragione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . Ce lo spiegherà Admin.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (10 Agosto 2008)

giobbe, in che zona sei dell'italia? più o meno, eh?
fiore


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> io il dialogo l'ho chiuso da tanto tempo e sono anche stanca delle mie stesse parole.
> è per colpa sua che siamo ancora qui a massacrarci. io non avrei proprio più voluto avere rapporti con lui.
> fiore


Se la pensi così è meglio chiuderla allora.
Ma a me tuo marito sembra proprio una brava persona.
Uno che ha fatto tante cazzate ma che si è poi pentito subito (quasi subito...)


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo abbia fatto proposte a nessuno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma hai visto che c'è un Lawrence d'Arabia come nuovo utente?


----------



## Old fiorella99 (10 Agosto 2008)

per sua ammissione ha fatto cazzate per 50 anni.
si è pentito quando lo hanno beccato sennò avrebbe continuato, anche riducendoci sul lastrico e chissà cosa altro ancora.

giobbe,
dico una cosa che ti toccherà personalmente.
sai che con la signora non usava preservativi pur usando anche e soprattutto porte non-convenzionali..
...ed aveva l'epatite C?
hai capito bene che persona è????

quando si sono scoperte tutte queste cose io non mi sono incazzata.
non ho fatto niente.
ho detto ok, ora mi racconti tutto e vediamo di superare. qualsiasi cosa tu abbia fatto. tira fuori tutto e vediamo di lavorarci sopra. non me ne frega niente, sei troppo importante, per me.
e lì sono cominciate le bugie ad oltranza.
è lì che si è fottuto, non prima, per me.
bo
ora devo decidere come svoltare sta giornata.
ciao
fiore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ma hai visto che c'è un Lawrence d'Arabia come nuovo utente?


Non l'avevo visto  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   simpatico il nuovo nick


----------



## Old fiorella99 (10 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ma hai visto che c'è un Lawrence d'Arabia come nuovo utente?


forse per scherzo ha fatto un nuovo account e il sistema gli ha bloccato l'altro? può essere? 
fiore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> per sua ammissione ha fatto cazzate per 50 anni.
> si è pentito quando lo hanno beccato sennò avrebbe continuato, anche riducendoci sul lastrico e chissà cosa altro ancora.
> 
> giobbe,
> ...


Cerca di credere che quel che segue non è un'accusa.
Tu hai un atteggiamento o per meglio dire assumi un ruolo superiore quando parli di lui o con lui. Non dico che non sia giustificato, ma credo che non sia un ruolo assunto dopo i fatti, ma che sia il modo usuale di rapportarvi tra voi (lo deduco da quel che avevi raccontato della vostra storia nei tuoi primi post). Se così è era altamente improbabile che dopo la scoperta lui potesse assumere altro ruolo se non quello del bambino che cerca di sfuggire alla giusta punizione. Anche qui lui non si pone da adulto, ma da bambino.
Non è un giudizio di valore o di colpevolezza sulle persone, ma solo un'analisi delle vostre modalità comunicative secondo le teorie di Berne di cui ti ho già parlato.
Ma se non ci si parla tra pari (anche se riconoscendo le proprie colpe) non c'è nessuna possibilità di uscire non solo felicemente, ma neanche infelicemente dal vostro rapporto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> forse per scherzo ha fatto un nuovo account e il sistema gli ha bloccato l'altro? può essere?
> fiore


No è possibile registrasi con più nick (l'abbiamo verificato molte volte :nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




   . Si è fatto un nuovo nick, ma qualcosa non ha funzionato nel sistema perché, pur non risultando bannato, canaglia non compariva, come è verificabile, nella lista utenti.


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> per sua ammissione ha fatto cazzate per 50 anni.
> si è pentito quando lo hanno beccato sennò avrebbe continuato, anche riducendoci sul lastrico e chissà cosa altro ancora.
> 
> giobbe,
> ...


Tuo marito, si è fermato quando si è accorto che stava rubando le carrube ai porci. Quando ha toccato veramente il fondo.
Questo succede per molte persone (probabilmente anche per mia moglie).
Alcune persone (per esempio Verena, il marito di Lalabel, Bastardo Dentro ecc.) riescono a fermarsi prima, ma sono una rarità.
È possibile, ma molto raro, contrarre l'epatite C con rapporti sessuali. Di solito ci vuole un contatto con il sangue (trasfusioni, chirurgie, dentista, scambio di siringhe ecc.).
Tu hai trasformato una ferita in rancore, hai letto la storia di Beppe che avevo postato per Stellafreedom?


----------



## Old fiorella99 (10 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cerca di credere che quel che segue non è un'accusa.
> Tu hai un atteggiamento o per meglio dire assumi un ruolo superiore quando parli di lui o con lui. Non dico che non sia giustificato, ma credo che non sia un ruolo assunto dopo i fatti, ma che sia il modo usuale di rapportarvi tra voi (lo deduco da quel che avevi raccontato della vostra storia nei tuoi primi post). Se così è era altamente improbabile che dopo la scoperta lui potesse assumere altro ruolo se non quello del bambino che cerca di sfuggire alla giusta punizione. Anche qui lui non si pone da adulto, ma da bambino.
> Non è un giudizio di valore o di colpevolezza sulle persone, ma solo un'analisi delle vostre modalità comunicative secondo le teorie di Berne di cui ti ho già parlato.
> Ma se non ci si parla tra pari (anche se riconoscendo le proprie colpe) non c'è nessuna possibilità di uscire non solo felicemente, ma neanche infelicemente dal vostro rapporto.


capisco quello che dici e sicuramente vale per oggi. per il passato no. io pendevo dalle sue labbra e non mi sentivo superiore.
lui invece sicuramente aveva (ma io non lo sapevo/vedevo) un approccio infantile. sindrome di peter pan l'ha chiamata uno psichiatra da cui è andato e lui ha confermato tante volte che questo era il suo sentire.
so che aiuterebbe porsi nell'ottica che tu consigli ma io non riesco proprio, al momento, a vedere in lui neppure una persona.
fiore


----------



## Bruja (10 Agosto 2008)

*giobbe*



giobbe ha detto:


> Mai visto in vita mia un marito così!
> Ti da sempre ragione!
> Non ti imputa nessuna colpa, si prende lui tutte le colpe.
> 
> ...


 
Stiamo ai fatti.... tu vedi margini di dialogo?  L'ho detto parecchi post fa.... non comunicano perché una, in parte giustamente, ma in forma ossessiva ha solo la voglia di ritorcere colpe ed accuse, e l'altro che, a suo dire cercherebbe il dialogo, ha fino a data recente dato a lei l'immagine di un millantatore cronico irrecuperabile, che sia a torto o a ragione non entro nel merito.
Opinione personale, devono dare uno stacco che permetterà loro di "vedere" dentro le loro vere emozioni ed esigenze, lontano dalla visione concreta personale che, soprattutto per lei, é un continuo stimolo alla pareggiatura dei conti. çLui é per lei inaffidabile e lei ha ancora un tale rancore che ha bisogno di decantare....
O parlano da adesso in poi chiarendo dei punti fermi, e si devono appartare sia l'aggressione che lo spirito di rivalsa o.... parliamoci chiaro, questo rimbeccarsi senza soluzione di continuità non porterà da nessuna parte. 
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stiamo ai fatti.... tu vedi margini di dialogo? L'ho detto parecchi post fa.... non comunicano perché una, in parte giustamente, ma in forma ossessiva ha solo la voglia di ritorcere colpe ed accuse, e l'altro che, a suo dire cercherebbe il dialogo, ha fino a data recente dato a lei l'immagine di un millantatore cronico irrecuperabile, che sia a torto o a ragione non entro nel merito.
> Opinione personale, devono dare uno stacco che permetterà loro di "vedere" dentro le loro vere emozioni ed esigenze, lontano dalla visione concreta personale che, soprattutto per lei, é un continuo stimolo alla pareggiatura dei conti. çLui é per lei inaffidabile e lei ha ancora un tale rancore che ha bisogno di decantare....
> O parlano da adesso in poi chiarendo dei punti fermi, e si devono appartare sia l'aggressione che lo spirito di rivalsa o.... parliamoci chiaro, questo rimbeccarsi senza soluzione di continuità non porterà da nessuna parte.
> Bruja


Lo credo anch'io.
Ma mi sembrano a un punto che rende difficile anche un accordo sugli aspetti pratici di una separazione.


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stiamo ai fatti.... tu vedi margini di dialogo?  L'ho detto parecchi post fa.... non comunicano perché una, in parte giustamente, ma in forma ossessiva ha solo la voglia di ritorcere colpe ed accuse, e l'altro che, a suo dire cercherebbe il dialogo, ha fino a data recente dato a lei l'immagine di un millantatore cronico irrecuperabile, che sia a torto o a ragione non entro nel merito.
> Opinione personale, devono dare uno stacco che permetterà loro di "vedere" dentro le loro vere emozioni ed esigenze, lontano dalla visione concreta personale che, soprattutto per lei, é un continuo stimolo alla pareggiatura dei conti. çLui é per lei inaffidabile e lei ha ancora un tale rancore che ha bisogno di decantare....
> O parlano da adesso in poi chiarendo dei punti fermi, e si devono appartare sia l'aggressione che lo spirito di rivalsa o.... parliamoci chiaro, questo rimbeccarsi senza soluzione di continuità non porterà da nessuna parte.
> Bruja



Hai ragione.
Il fatto che lui sia nel deserto è già una separazione, aiuta a far decantare da situazione.
È già qualcosa, ma dovrebbero rimanere separati per almeno alcuni mesi.
Curare completamente il rancore sarà difficile. Forse ci vorranno anni. Per prima cosa Fiorella dovrebbe smettere di alimentarlo facendosi inutili film mentali.


----------



## Old fiorella99 (10 Agosto 2008)

infatti siamo da molti mesi in una posizione di stallo.

lui dice: io sono cambiato, non fare niente, mi devi solo osservare.
io rispondo: prima di tutto viviamo separati da 1 anno quasi, prima 700km, ora 5000km. cosa cazzo vedo?(mi pare scemo)
poi. sei stato capace di farti fare un pompino in casa nostra, quasi davanti a me.
cosa devo stare a guardare che non ho visto neppure quello che succedeva sotto ad i miei occhi?

questa discussione la facciamo diverse volte al giorno.
fiore


----------



## Bruja (10 Agosto 2008)

*fiorella*

Solo una domanda.... é evidente che più che l'offesa é presene in te un sentimento di sdegmo e di sprezzo per come é stato incauto e perfino "pericolosamente" minante per la stessa salute della coppia.
Devi solo chiederti se davvero pensi che potrai mai passarci sopra al di là di quello che lui ormai (pare abbia provato di tutto a suo dire) possa fare.
Se quello che cerchi é una profonda analisi dello storico del tuo rapporto con lui dopo il tradimento, tutto ha un suo senso compiuto... diversamente a cosa pensi possa portare? Mi spiego meglio, non essendoci, a quel che pare, possibilità di recupero, come possiamo aiutarti o supportarti oltre il dare ragione a chi alternativamente offre motivazioni ed essere sodali quando certe scelte, sia pure in un tradimento, risultano davvero imbarazzanti?
Quello che vorrei é capire se qualcosa di fattivo può esservi passato da noi o se, come ha detto Persa, serviamo da sponda. In questo caso, nulla da dire, é una forma di terapia anche questa, ma salta all'occhio che il suo fine é solo consolatorio, e non ha granché valenza consultativa..
Scusa la franchezza e non ti sembri spicciativo questo modo di affrontare le cose, ma sarei, a questo punto, per la concretezza del fare, dell'arrivare a definizioni e decisioni... il dire credo sia ormai solo un placebo.  
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (10 Agosto 2008)

*giobbe*



giobbe ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Il fatto che lui sia nel deserto è già una separazione, aiuta a far decantare da situazione.
> È già qualcosa, ma dovrebbero rimanere separati per almeno alcuni mesi.
> Curare completamente il rancore sarà difficile. Forse ci vorranno anni. Per prima cosa Fiorella dovrebbe smettere di alimentarlo facendosi inutili film mentali.


Hai interpretato perfettamente il mio pensiero.... é come quando una persona é intirizzita e non esce dall'acqua... finché non si asciuga non la smetterà di "battare i denti" ...... paragone prosaico ma spero efficace!
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (10 Agosto 2008)

*Persa*

La mia é sempre un'opinione personale ma devono trovare la volontà e la "civiltà" reciproca di accettare un periodo di valutazione e di rasserenamento.... e non ci sono santi, deve essere per entrambi unilaterale... e si devono in questo frangente, al di là delle sensazioni, il rispetto di chi sta cercando una soluzione esistenziale.
Non é semplice ma altre strade non ne vedo, almeno allo stato attuale, soprattutto fiorella deve staccare e rivedere tutto con un certo distacco che sola la "solitudine introspettiva" può darle!!
Poi tutto può essere proposto... ho scritto un post proprio a lei in questo senso.
Buona domenica
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> La mia é sempre un'opinione personale ma devono trovare la volontà e la "civiltà" reciproca di accettare un periodo di valutazione e di rasserenamento.... e non ci sono santi, deve essere per entrambi unilaterale... e si devono in questo frangente, al di là delle sensazioni, il rispetto di chi sta cercando una soluzione esistenziale.
> Non é semplice ma altre strade non ne vedo, almeno allo stato attuale, soprattutto fiorella deve staccare e rivedere tutto con un certo distacco che sola la "solitudine introspettiva" può darle!!
> Poi tutto può essere proposto... ho scritto un post proprio a lei in questo senso.
> Buona domenica
> Bruja


Ma un accordo su quando e come vedere i figli e dove dormire quando torna lo devono trovare. Andrebbe benissimo anche dalla suocera...


----------



## Old fiorella99 (10 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Solo una domanda.... é evidente che più che l'offesa é presene in te un sentimento di sdegmo e di sprezzo per come é stato incauto e perfino "pericolosamente" minante per la stessa salute della coppia.
> vero
> Devi solo chiederti se davvero pensi che potrai mai passarci sopra al di là di quello che lui ormai (pare abbia provato di tutto a suo dire) possa fare.
> non ha fatto proprio niente. lui giura e spergiura di essere diverso. quando lo beccavo diceva. no, ma quello è ieri, è il passato. oggi sono diverso. e così via N volte. sino a che ho detto basta io a questo stilicidio
> ...


grazie comunque dei tuoi commenti
fiore


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2008)

Io non vedo via di uscita ... mi dispiace per i figli, come sempre saranno loro e sempre loro a farci le spese.

E' un classico.


----------



## Bruja (10 Agosto 2008)

*........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma un accordo su quando e come vedere i figli e dove dormire quando torna lo devono trovare. Andrebbe benissimo anche dalla suocera...


Questa è cosa neppure in discussione.... é dovuta e devono accordarsi!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (10 Agosto 2008)

*fiorella*



fiorella99 ha detto:


> grazie comunque dei tuoi commenti
> fiore


Io vorrei solo portare la "barra al centro" perché se ci pensi, tu HAI BISOGNO di serenità.... sono solo suggerimenti e ricerche di opzioni. Non per nulla ritengo qualunque tua scelta come legittima, ma sarebbe auspicabile che trovaste quella base di disponibilità utile ad affrontare qualunque decisione prenderete.
Proprio la vostra età rende questa necessità impellente, avete comunque diritto a vivere il futuro con positività comunque vada, anche per i vostri figli, ma non solo per loro.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Agosto 2008)

*Fiorella*

Tutti i tradimenti hanno dettagli squallidi.
Conoscere e riportare alla mente queste immagini ci fa un male terribile perché trasforma la ferita in rancore e il rancore in trauma. E il trauma, quando non è risolto, ci tormenterà per il resto della vita.
Anche mia moglie non usava il preservativo con l'amante. Lo sono venuto a sapere leggendo uno storico di una chat.
Le sue parole erano più o meno queste: “Amore, oggi mi sono venute le mestruazioni. Sai... un po' mi dispiace perché avrei tanto desiderato avere un figlio da te”.
Quando ho letto questa frase sono diventato tristissimo.
Ma non la riporto alla mente ogni momento, non mi faccio film mentali per causa delle cazzate che fanno gli altri, altrimenti starei solo male io. La ferita si trasformerebbe in rancore e il rancore in trauma.

Ti riporto qui sotto la storiella di Bepi che avevo postato per Stellafreedom.
Lo so, è lunghissima. Vorrei chiedere all'Admin se c'è un limite massimo di caratteri per post, oppure se si può postare anche un libro intero!  

	
	
		
		
	


	










Bepi era un uomo onesto e buon lavoratore che abitava in un piccolo paese di provincia. Aveva una vita semplice e buona. A tutti piaceva la sua maniera semplice di vivere. Sposato con la donna che amava fin dall'adolescenza, aveva una casa ben curata. I suoi problemi erano semplici, del tipo che tutti hanno: qualche debito, qualche incomprensione, piccole riparazioni di cui la casa aveva bisogno, qualche piccolo litigio con la moglie. Per il resto, tutto bene. 
Qualche amico commentava che Bepi era anche troppo calmo, che sembrava cieco per non accorgersi di quello che stava succedendo ben davanti ai suoi occhi. Qualcuno cercava anche di metterlo sulla pista giusta, ma nessuno aveva il coraggio di parlare apertamente di quel problema terribile che quel poveretto di Bepi stava vivendo senza sapere.
Quando Bepi entrava nel bar vicino alla fabbrichetta dove lavorava, qualche volta si era accorto di alcune risatine strane tra colleghi di lavoro. Ma siccome chi non deve niente a nessuno non teme nulla, visto che lui non doveva niente a loro, Bepi non temeva e neppure sospettava assolutamente niente. Fino al giorno in cui la bomba è esplosa. La moglie lo stava tradendo e la cosa peggiore era che l'amante era il datore di lavoro di Bepi!
Bepi era buono ma non era fesso. È andato subito a chiedere spiegazioni al padrone, voleva chiarire tutta la situazione: per peggiore che sia la verità è sempre la miglior medicina. E il padrone confermò tutto. Era tutto assolutamente vero. E siccome adesso Bepi stava sapendo tutto, era bene che sapesse anche che questo era l'unico motivo per il quale continuava a lavorare il quella fabbrica. Visto che la cosa era stata scoperta non c'era più nessun motivo per mantenerlo nell'organico dei dipendenti. Bepi fu licenziato e umiliato. Il suo ex padrone non fece nessuna questione di lasciare la cosa nascosta: era appassionatissimo per la moglie di Bepi e voleva vederlo lontano per poter avere lei vicino. Spudoratamente ha ammesso tutto, ha licenziato Bepi e in più si è impegnato per far si che la notizia si diffondesse il più possibile. Il disoccupato e triste Bepi è andato allora a chiedere spiegazioni alla moglie. Peggio ancora! La moglie ha ammesso che era appassionata per il padrone e che adesso, visto che aveva scoperto tutto non c'era proprio più nessun motivo per sopportare Bepi per il resto della vita. Nello stesso giorno Bepi ha perso il lavoro, la moglie, un sacco di amici, l'onore, la dignità, il buon nome e il coraggio di vivere.
Uscì di casa e cominciò a perambulare per le strade. La sua vita era distrutta, ogni giorno che passava il dolore nel suo cuore era maggiore. Lui era uscito di casa ed era stato licenziato ma sembrava che mai così tanto la sua ex moglie e il suo ex padrone fossero stati così presenti nella sua vita: i due stavano abitando in affitto dentro il suo cuore. In qualsiasi posto dove arrivava sembrava che tutti stessero già sapendo dell'accaduto. Tutto quello che faceva gli ricordava quei due terribili nemici che per molto tempo gli sono stati così vicini. La ex moglie e soprattutto il figlio di una zoccola dell'ex padrone adesso lo accompagnavano sempre. Anzi, Bepi mai parlò così tanto con la disgraziata dell'ex moglie come in questo momento: giorno e notte lui stava dialogando con lei. O per meglio dire non era proprio un dialogo, adesso ci stava litigando, dicendo tutto quello che sempre avrebbe voluto dire. Adesso era giunta l'ora di parlare di tutte quelle cose che gli stavano intrappolate da molto tempo in gola. E lui parlava senza fine. L'unico problema era che né lei e tanto meno l'ex padrone erano presenti per ascoltare quelle parole. Bepi stava parlando da solo, dialogando con se stesso, mormorando, ruminando, macinando e rimacinando...
Quando trovava una ombra invitante per riposare Bepi si stendeva, chiudeva gli occhi e incominciava ad assistere al film che caricava sempre nel cuore. Lui aveva fatto un film. C'era il giorno che aveva saputo del tradimento. Vedeva se stesso entrando nell'ufficio dell'ex padrone. Vedeva quella faccia di bastardo di quel porco, maledetto e farabutto. Nel film si vedeva bene lui che ritornava in casa. Lui imbarazzato di dover parlare con la moglie: “Stanno... stanno dicendo una cosa...”. E lei gridando “È vero! Perché non ti sopporto più ....” Ogni momento di riposo era l'ora di assistere sempre lo stesso film. Lui stesso aveva prodotto e diretto quel film. Adesso lo stava divulgando questo lungometraggio sulla sua storia di sofferenza, adulterio, infedeltà, tradimento e rivolta! Alcune scene guadagnavano un distacco speciale. Nel DVD della sua memoria vedeva e rivedeva le scene più dolorose. Fermava l'immagine in certe scene e contemplava lungamente ogni gesto, ogni occhiata dell'ex moglie e dell'ex padrone. In questo film lui ha rifatto tutta la sua storia, dal giorno in cui a conosciuto quella ragazzina bellissima, il primo sguardo, il primo bacio. Il giorno del matrimonio... Quanto lui è stato felice, per lo meno per la parte che riguardava lui. L'ex moglie non aveva niente da reclamare a suo rispetto: sempre è stato un marito corretto, onesto, non l'aveva mai tradita! Lei non si è comportata correttamente. Ma perché? Perché ha fatto questo male a lui? Perché pagare con odio il tanto amore che lui gli aveva donato?
E l'ex padrone? Bepi aveva la certezza assoluta, e il film lo mostrava con ricchezza di dettagli, che lui aveva aiutato l'ex padrone a diventare ricco. Quante volte aveva lavorato fino a tarde ore alla notte? Chi può dire che non è stato in queste occasioni che il figlio di mignotta dell'ex padrone approfittava per andare a sedurre la sue ex moglie innocente e onesta. Com'è che quell'uomo che gli doveva tanta riconoscenza è stato capace di rubargli la moglie e con questo di rubargli l'allegria di vivere, la dignità, l'onore e il buon nome? Quell'uomo ha vissuto tanto tempo solo con l'obiettivo di pregiudicare quel poveretto del Bepi. La videocassetta del film con la sua storia era già consumata di tanto essere usata. Ma lui non si stancava mai di assisterla. Anche perambulando per le strade della zona in cui viveva continuava mentalmente ad assistere al suo film. Facendo ogni tanto delle piccole variazioni, dei ritocchi, aggiungendo dettagli importanti che solo dopo qualche tempo si riesce a ricordare. Bisognava che il film ritrattasse nel modo più fedele possibile quella storia di infedeltà! Il giurì era già stato composto nel cuore di Bepi e quel lungometraggio prevedeva varie continuazioni (Il ritorno, Il ritorno 2, parte 4, parte 8, parte 18... parte 25!). Bisognava raccontare la storia nei suoi minimi dettagli perché in caso contrario ci sarebbe stato il rischio che i giurati non potessero giudicare l'opera con la necessaria attenzione. Nonostante stesse lavorando con immensa dedicazione alla sua opera prima, Bepi non aveva molto criterio nello scegliere i giurati. Qualsiasi persona che incontrasse nel suo cammino era sufficiente matura per giudicare il suo film. Perfino un cagnolino che incominciò ad accompagnare Bepi è stato promosso al posto di assistente di direzione. Con lui Bepi condivideva tutto: “Hai visto cosa mi ha fatto lei? Felice sei tu cagnolino! Sei felice e non lo sai...” Piangeva e ogni tanto si beveva qualche bicchierino di grappa. Reclamava dell'ex moglie, dell'ex padrone. Assistevano assieme al film. Il cagnolino si era già abituato. Quando non stava assistendo al film, Bepi parlava dell'accaduto. Quando non aveva con chi parlare, pensava e parlava da solo. Dormiva, sognava e si svegliava con il film in testa e nel cuore. E ogni giorno di più rimaneva impressionato e irritato con la crudeltà dell'ex padrone che gli rubò moglie. Nel suo peregrinare per la vita Bepi incontrò in un boschetto un un oggetto strano, che sembrava una teiera antica. Come aveva l'abitudine di raccogliere tutto quello che incontrava nel cammino, raccolse anche quello strano oggetto. Prima di iniziare la tanto sperata sezione notturna di esibizione del film, Bepi tirò fuori dallo zaino tutti gli oggetti incontrarti in quel giorno. E lì che si è accorto che quella teiera, assomigliava ad una lampada, era una lampada di quelle che nascondono geni durante migliaia di anni. Bepi era tanto assorto nei pensieri di sempre che non si è nemmeno accorto che stava sfregando la lampada. E dentro questa lampada c'era proprio un genio! Il genio era felicissimo per essere stato liberato e come è comune nelle storie di geni e di lampade a detto a Bepi che lui aveva diritto ad esprimere un desiderio
“Un desiderio???” esclamò Bepi. “Ho sempre sentito parlare che i desideri erano tre! Che cos'è questa riduzione drastica del numero dei desideri?”
“Questo non lo so!” Rispose il genio con noncuranza. “È prendere o lasciare!”
“Posso chiedere qualsiasi cosa?” chiese Bepi.
Rispose il genio “Qualsiasi cosa. È solo un desiderio ma può essere complesso, grande, esagerato. Puoi chiedere quello che vuoi: salute, pace, soldi, allegria, fortuna. Tutto quello che vuoi. È solo chiedere e sarai esaudito.”
“Tutto quello che voglio, in qualsiasi quantità? Non c'è nessuna condizione?” Chiese Bepi.
“Beh... in verità esiste una legge irrevocabile che tutti noi geni siamo obbligati a rispettare...”
“Io sapevo che non sarebbe stato così facile. Che legge è questa?”
“È irrevocabile, nessuno può cambiare questa legge! La legge è molto semplice: tutto quello che chiederai per te, io sono obbligato ad elargirlo in doppio al tuo peggior nemico!”
“Ah... mi sembrava troppo facile... Vuoi dire che tutto quello che chiederò per me, tu lo darai in doppio al mio ex padrone?”
“Se lui il tuo peggior nemico, con certezza assoluta accadrà questo”
“Aspetta un attimo genio, lui saprà che sta guadagnando tutta questa fortuna sulle mie spalle?”
“Con certezza, noi non possiamo fare niente di nascosto” disse il genio. “Così tutto quello che tu Bepi chiederai per te, sarò obbligato a dare in doppio al tuo ex padrone con i tuoi cari saluti”
“Porca miseria! Che legge assurda! Lui mi ha pregiudicato tanto, mi ha umiliato, ha rubato mia moglie, mi ha buttato in mezzo alla strada e adesso si beneficerà alle mie spalle? Questo non è giusto”
“Se è giusto o ingiusto non lo so. Non sono io quello che ha inventato la legge. Io so solo che devo obbedire.”
Bepi diventò pensoso, quella cosa era tanto nuova, tanto difficile. Lui aveva la possibilità di sistemare la sua vita. Avrebbe potuto chiedere un sacco di soldi al genio e cominciare una vita nuova in un altro posto, dall'altra parte del mondo dove nessuno lo conoscesse. Ma il fatto di sapere che l'ex padrone lucrerebbe con tutto questo non gli dava pace. Quell'uomo lo avrebbe preso ulteriormente per il sedere. Cosa domandare al genio? Bepi chiese un po' di tempo fino al giorno seguente per pensare con calma.
Nel giorno seguente quando il genio gli è apparso per realizzare il suo desiderio, Bepi aveva già preso la decisione più importante della sua vita.
Non ebbe nessun dubbio nel guardare dritto dentro gli occhi del genio e dire “Voglio che tu mi cavi un occhio”.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2008)

*Giobbe*

Sei sicuro di essere come Giobbe o ti stai obbligando a esserlo per sofrire meno?
Io non credo che certe cose si possano davvero superare (perdonare è un'altra cosa...) e dimenticare. Temo che resteranno sempre dento e che ci faranno sempre male, ma soprattutto non permetteranno mai la ricostruzione del rapporto perché, come un tarlo, ne divoreranno le fondamenta.
Si può più facilmente dimenticare e perdonare un torto fatto da un nemico che quello fatto da un amico.


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei sicuro di essere come Giobbe o ti stai obbligando a esserlo per sofrire meno?
> Io non credo che certe cose si possano davvero superare (perdonare è un'altra cosa...) e dimenticare. Temo che resteranno sempre dento e che ci faranno sempre male, ma soprattutto non permetteranno mai la ricostruzione del rapporto perché, come un tarlo, ne divoreranno le fondamenta.
> Si può più facilmente dimenticare e perdonare un torto fatto da un nemico che quello fatto da un amico.


 Queste cose penso di averle già superate. Basta vederle sotto un'altra prospettiva.
Il passato è passato, non si può modificarlo. Non mi voglio portare dietro pesi inutili che mi fanno stare male.
Quello che mi sembra più difficile da superare, sai cos'è?
Quel sentimento di affetto che Verena dice che sempre proverà per l'amante.
Questo mi sembra più difficile da digerire, ma si supera pure questo.
Ma nel tradimento del marito di Fiorella non c'era innamoramento, era una storia solo di sesso.
Se Fiorella vorrà ritornare insieme al marito dovrà affrontare un problema a meno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Queste cose penso di averle già superate. Basta vederle sotto un'altra prospettiva.
> Il passato è passato, non si può modificarlo. Non mi voglio portare dietro pesi inutili che mi fanno stare male.
> Quello che mi sembra più difficile da superare, sai cos'è?
> Quel sentimento di affetto che Verena dice che sempre proverà per l'amante.
> ...


Quello che io credo che sia invece indigeribile è che il traditore con certi comportamenti abbia dimostrato non dico indifferenza (che sarebbe già grave nei confronti di chi ha condiviso anni e non ha fatto alcun grave torto), ma addirittura odio o spregio (come  facendosi letteralmentebeffe, divertendosi di riuscire a ingannarlo/a sotto il naso e con un'amico/a) nei confronti del/la tradito/a.


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quello che io credo che sia invece indigeribile è che il traditore con certi comportamenti abbia dimostrato non dico indifferenza (che sarebbe già grave nei confronti di chi ha condiviso anni e non ha fatto alcun grave torto), ma addirittura odio o spregio (come  facendosi letteralmentebeffe, divertendosi di riuscire a ingannarlo/a sotto il naso e con un'amico/a) nei confronti del/la tradito/a.



Non credo che i traditori pensino questo.
Non vogliono fare male al tradito.
Vogliono solo vivere egoisticamente la loro vita cercando di "dimenticarsi" che esiste un tradito.


----------



## Old Lawrence d'Arabia (10 Agosto 2008)

Messaggio vBulletin   	 	 		 	 				 			 			 			 			Sei stato bannato per il seguente motivo:
No reason was specified.
  Il ban verrà tolto il: Mai




Stamattina nel  tentativo di connetterrmi ho trovato il messaggio sopra.
Allora mi sono registrato in altro modo. Ho scelto quel nick perchè sapevo che mi avreste riconosciuto, anche se il precedente "CANAGLIA" era più a mia misura.


Non so perchè sono stato bannato, non ho fatto proposte a nessuno, tra l'altro in questi giorni ho grandi difficoltà a connettermi ad Internet.


Devo dire che ho apprezzato molto tutto quello che avete detto e scritto, compreso da Fiorella. E' tutto vero quello che dice, ma io alla fine , e molto tempo fa mi sono fermato, mi sono fermato di dire cazzate. Solo che non ho trovato ancora il modo, se esiste, di farlo capire a Fiorella. Io da molto non mi nascondo più dietro ad un dito, ammetto che questa difficoltà di comunicazione rende tutto più difficile.
Scusatemi, adesso, ma noi nel deserto lavoriamo anche la domenica (è festa il Venerdì) quindi se potrò cercherò stasera di rilanciare la discussione.
PS se qualcuno può aiutarrmi a recuperare il mio vecchio Nick


----------



## LDS (10 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non credo che i traditori pensino questo.
> Non vogliono fare male al tradito.
> Vogliono solo vivere egoisticamente la loro vita cercando di "dimenticarsi" che esiste un tradito.



penso tu abbia ragione.


----------



## Bruja (10 Agosto 2008)

*già*



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> penso tu abbia ragione.


 
Giobbe ha "evangelicamente" ragione......
Bruja


----------



## Old Addos (10 Agosto 2008)

*Giusto*

Il 5 agosto , io festeggio sempre , compie gli anni mio padre.


----------



## Bruja (10 Agosto 2008)

*????*



Lawrence d'Arabia ha detto:


> Messaggio vBulletin                                                                                             Sei stato bannato per il seguente motivo:
> No reason was specified.
> Il ban verrà tolto il: Mai
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quello che io credo che sia invece indigeribile è che il traditore con certi comportamenti abbia dimostrato non dico indifferenza (che sarebbe già grave nei confronti di chi ha condiviso anni e non ha fatto alcun grave torto), ma addirittura odio o spregio (come facendosi letteralmentebeffe, divertendosi di riuscire a ingannarlo/a sotto il naso e con un'amico/a) nei confronti del/la tradito/a.





giobbe ha detto:


> Non credo che i traditori pensino questo.
> Non vogliono fare male al tradito.
> Vogliono solo vivere egoisticamente la loro vita cercando di "dimenticarsi" che esiste un tradito.


Già questa "dimenticanza" è di un'enorme gravità ...ma quando il tradito è presente non credo che si possa solo parlare di egoismo...di desiderio di viversi un'emozione.
Io mi metto nei panni del traditore (contrariamente a quanto qualcuno pensa) e proprio per questo comprendo la differenza tra un bacio in ufficio e uno nel garage.


----------



## Old Lawrence d'Arabia (10 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> ma che vergogna! era così anche a lavoro.
> è solo uno spocchioso arrogante che non ha nessun rispetto per gli altri e dice la prima cazzata che gli passa per la mente...
> a lavoro decidevamo una cosa...e lui ne faceva un'altra..anche se la responsabilità (anche penale) era mia.
> tutte cose che ho scoperto in questo anno, naturalmente. prima non sospettavo nulla
> ...


 *La vergogna l‘ho avuta e l’ho tutt’ora per quello che ho fatto, il senso di vergogna è cresciuto in me dal 23 agosto dell’anno scorso, giorno dopo giorno. Tutto quello che dici era relativo alla mia vita precedente, anche se questa parola ti farà incazzare, perché da quel giorno anche la mia vita è cambiata. Il perché mi comportavo come mi sono comportato non è senza una risposta, molteplici risposte: sufficienza, arroganza, superficialità, stronzaggine, spirito di concorrenza, insomma un bambino. Un bambino che è diventato uomo a 50 anni*


----------



## Old Lawrence d'Arabia (10 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mai visto in vita mia un marito così!
> Ti da sempre ragione!
> Non ti imputa nessuna colpa, si prende lui tutte le colpe.
> 
> ...


 *All’inizio credo di essermi difeso, oltre che mentendo, minimizzando, nascondendo, anche cercando di trovare colpe in Fiorella. La psicologa con cui avevo iniziato una terapia, che secondo me avrebbe dovuto portare a capire esattamente il perché dei miei comportamenti, e non solo il tradimento che “ è solo l’ultima goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso”, voleva convicermi che Fiorella un po’ di responsabilità le aveva. E siccome, ripeto, per me non era in discussione il solotradimento, ma la mia etica ed il mio comportamento generale, ho semplicemente abbandonato la terapia.*
*Per questo mi prendo tutte le colpe, perché tutte le colpe sono mie. *


----------



## Bruja (10 Agosto 2008)

*......*



Lawrence d'Arabia ha detto:


> *Per questo mi prendo tutte le colpe, perché tutte le colpe sono mie. *


Hai, le tante colpe a parte, visualizzato cosa ha fatto scattare nel particolare il tuo comportamento trasgressivo?
Bruja


----------



## Old Lawrence d'Arabia (10 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cerca di credere che quel che segue non è un'accusa.
> Tu hai un atteggiamento o per meglio dire assumi un ruolo superiore quando parli di lui o con lui. Non dico che non sia giustificato, ma credo che non sia un ruolo assunto dopo i fatti, ma che sia il modo usuale di rapportarvi tra voi (lo deduco da quel che avevi raccontato della vostra storia nei tuoi primi post). Se così è era altamente improbabile che dopo la scoperta lui potesse assumere altro ruolo se non quello del bambino che cerca di sfuggire alla giusta punizione. Anche qui lui non si pone da adulto, ma da bambino.
> Non è un giudizio di valore o di colpevolezza sulle persone, ma solo un'analisi delle vostre modalità comunicative secondo le teorie di Berne di cui ti ho già parlato.
> Ma se non ci si parla tra pari (anche se riconoscendo le proprie colpe) non c'è nessuna possibilità di uscire non solo felicemente, ma neanche infelicemente dal vostro rapporto.


 *E’ vero : io OK fiorella OK, ……….ma come si fa?*


----------



## Old Lawrence d'Arabia (10 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai, le tante colpe a parte, visualizzato cosa ha fatto scattare nel particolare il tuo comportamento trasgressivo?
> Bruja


Credo che i miei comportamenti trasgressivi siano colpa di una latente insoddisfazione sessuale che ha accompagnato la mia vita. Forse non solo per quelli, ma sicuramente ciò ha avuto una grande importanza. E' deludente ma penso sia così


----------



## Old Lawrence d'Arabia (10 Agosto 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> capisco quello che dici e sicuramente vale per oggi. per il passato no. io pendevo dalle sue labbra e non mi sentivo superiore.
> lui invece sicuramente aveva (ma io non lo sapevo/vedevo) un approccio infantile. sindrome di peter pan l'ha chiamata uno psichiatra da cui è andato e lui ha confermato tante volte che questo era il suo sentire.
> so che aiuterebbe porsi nell'ottica che tu consigli ma io non riesco proprio, al momento, a vedere in lui neppure una persona.
> fiore


 *Tu Fiorella sei una donna forte e per tante cose sicuramente pendevi dalle mie labbra, è vero, ma non puoi dire che il tuo forte carattere molte volte non prendeva il sopravvento. Il tuo modo di fare, che io per la verità cercavo e che allo stesso tempo combattevo ( forse perché ero invidioso ?) , di persona che analizza tutto prima di fare qualsiasi cosa non ti avrebbe permesso di essere solo Amedeodipendente. Ricordo bene che io più di una volta ho contestato la tua accondiscendenza che ritenevo esagerata ( e forse dentro di me la temevo perché non ti rappresentava)*


----------



## Bruja (10 Agosto 2008)

*........*



Lawrence d'Arabia ha detto:


> Credo che i miei comportamenti trasgressivi siano colpa di una latente insoddisfazione sessuale che ha accompagnato la mia vita. Forse non solo per quelli, ma sicuramente ciò ha avuto una grande importanza. E' deludente ma penso sia così


Perché deludente.... avrebbe un senso invece... l'insofferenza aggiuntiva di un rapporto di coppia con valenze "genitoriali" di fiorella  e "filiale" tuo... e sia detto con intenzione di analisi comportamentale e non di definizione.
Dovete, come dice Persa, rapportarvi alla pari, da adulti senza  ruoli precostituiti.
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Agosto 2008)

Lawrence d'Arabia ha detto:


> Credo che i miei comportamenti trasgressivi siano colpa di una latente insoddisfazione sessuale che ha accompagnato la mia vita. Forse non solo per quelli, ma sicuramente ciò ha avuto una grande importanza. E' deludente ma penso sia così


in effetti, dopo aver letto fiorella scrivere che per 11 anni, lei, il sesso con te lo ha solo immaginato o quasi... mi ero già fatta questa idea che tu ora confermi ed è per questo che in un post scrivevo che i tuoi problemi hanno radici antiche.
non so se ti è successo qualcosa di brutto durante l'infanzia o l'adolescenza, ma secondo me la soluzione è proprio tutta lì.


----------



## Old Lawrence d'Arabia (11 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> in effetti, dopo aver letto fiorella scrivere che per 11 anni, lei, il sesso con te lo ha solo immaginato o quasi... mi ero già fatta questa idea che tu ora confermi ed è per questo che in un post scrivevo che i tuoi problemi hanno radici antiche.
> non so se ti è successo qualcosa di brutto durante l'infanzia o l'adolescenza, ma secondo me la soluzione è proprio tutta lì.


non ricordo niente di particolarmente brutto durante l'infanzia o l'adolescenza, però sto cercando di ricordare esattamente alcuni particolari che potrebbero essermi utili. Siccome sto partendo per l'italia, avrò tempo durante il lungo viaggio per cercare di ricordarmi con esattezza. Penso di potermi ricollegare nei prossimi giorni.
Grazie di tutto


----------



## Pocahontas (11 Agosto 2008)

Caro Lawrence, 
non capisco questa cosa dell'assenza di sesso....perchè la moglie no e l'altra sì? visto dall'esterno, questo signhificache a) non sei impotente; b) non provi attrazione sessuale verso tua moglie, oppure lei ti inibisce in qualche modo.....
Come è possibile che tu dici adesso "sto cercano di ricordare", per questi 11 anni non ti sei posto il problema?


----------



## Old fiorella99 (11 Agosto 2008)

pazienta poche,
lawrence stanotte è ancora d'arabia sino all'una, verso le due sarà di giordania, alle sei di francia e se tutto gli va bene domattina sarà d'italia.

come suona lawrence d'italia?

comunque di solito si collega pure dagli aeroporti.
magari ti risponde...se non ha trovato una signorina che gli fa il servizio dietro ad una porta....
ciao
fiore

non soffrire, davvero, non era per te
poi se ti faceva pure i discorsi sei troppo giovane, sei troppo carina..davvero non ci credeva manco lui.
trovati un bel manzo, libero


----------



## Pocahontas (11 Agosto 2008)

non è che sotto sotto, inconsciamente, voleva essere beccato? farlo proprio in garage, le chiacchiere per strada....una cosa del tipo, gliela faccio sotto il naso, vediamo se si sveglia....
forse non lo cercavi, si sentiva frustrato, voleva punirti per qualcosa...dico a livello inconscio, chiaro che in realtà non ha pensato alle conseguenze....non saprei, è così strano.


----------



## Bruja (11 Agosto 2008)

*fiorella*



fiorella99 ha detto:


> pazienta poche,
> lawrence stanotte è ancora d'arabia sino all'una, verso le due sarà di giordania, alle sei di francia e se tutto gli va bene domattina sarà d'italia.
> 
> come suona lawrence d'italia?
> ...


 
Ti ho letta con attenzione, con la voglia di capire la visuale di entrambi con un occhio di riguardo a te che sei la parte "maltrattata"...
Fiore l'intensità del tuo sarcasmo e delle tua ironia racconta che hai ancora sentimenti per quest'uomo.... sentimenti feriti, offesi, ma non esausti.
Credo che più che di lui e delle decisioni che andrete a prendere tu debba preoccuparti di trovare un po'' di pacatezza, di pacificazione interiore.
Diversamente anche se ti libererai di lui, non é detto che ti libererai anche del pensiero di lui.
Bruja


----------



## Old fiorella99 (12 Agosto 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> non è che sotto sotto, inconsciamente, voleva essere beccato? farlo proprio in garage, le chiacchiere per strada....una cosa del tipo, gliela faccio sotto il naso, vediamo se si sveglia....
> forse non lo cercavi, si sentiva frustrato, voleva punirti per qualcosa...dico a livello inconscio, chiaro che in realtà non ha pensato alle conseguenze....non saprei, è così strano.


in questo anno ho letto fiumi di parole sull'argomento. quella che evidenzi è una possibilità ma ce ne sono moltissime altre e lui stesso ha dato molti spunti per capire...se solo si potessero usare in mezzo a tutte le altre cazzate che ha detto.
fiore


----------



## Old fiorella99 (12 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti ho letta con attenzione, con la voglia di capire la visuale di entrambi con un occhio di riguardo a te che sei la parte "maltrattata"...
> Fiore l'intensità del tuo sarcasmo e delle tua ironia racconta che hai ancora sentimenti per quest'uomo.... sentimenti feriti, offesi, ma non esausti.
> Credo che più che di lui e delle decisioni che andrete a prendere tu debba preoccuparti di trovare un po'' di pacatezza, di pacificazione interiore.
> Diversamente anche se ti libererai di lui, non é detto che ti libererai anche del pensiero di lui.
> Bruja


parole sante le tue, come al solito
fiore


----------



## Nordica (12 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Tutti i tradimenti hanno dettagli squallidi.
> Conoscere e riportare alla mente queste immagini ci fa un male terribile perché trasforma la ferita in rancore e il rancore in trauma. E il trauma, quando non è risolto, ci tormenterà per il resto della vita.
> Anche mia moglie non usava il preservativo con l'amante. Lo sono venuto a sapere leggendo uno storico di una chat.
> Le sue parole erano più o meno queste: “Amore, oggi mi sono venute le mestruazioni. Sai... un po' mi dispiace perché avrei tanto desiderato avere un figlio da te”.
> ...


 
sei proprio forte se hai superato una cosa del genere e devi veramente amare tua moglie!


----------

